#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  випассана и буддизм

## Nima

Здравствуйте, Уважаемые!
Есть ли среди вас те, кто практикует випассану? 
знаетет ли вы таких буддистов, кто её практикует? 
если вы знаете, что это (не на интеллектуальном уровне, но на практическом), что вы думаете о совмещении этого вида медитации и традиционных буддийских практик?

Спасибо!

----------


## Ersh

Випассана - самая что ни на есть традиционная буддийская практика

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Nima, раскажите - с каких пор в школе гелуг перестали считать випассану традиционной буддийской практикой? 



> Shamatha and vipashyana are two different types of practice. Vipashyana has much more to do with Buddhism. Sometimes we translate shamatha as ''mindfulness" and vipashyana as "awareness" or "insight." In Tibetan, vipashyana is lhakthong, which means "higher view." So vipashyana, or lhakthong, means "awareness," "insight," or "higher view."


Sakyong Mipham Rinpoche
TAMING THE MIND AND WALKING THE BODHISATTVA PATH

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Есть ли среди вас те, кто практикует випассану?


Лучше спросите, кто ее _не_ практикует.

----------


## Nima

спасибо тем, кто ответил.
Но.
Есть но, в которых я пытаюсь разобраться)
1. Тантра у нас ( в россии) часто даётся "за просто так", но чтобы по-настоящему читься Тантре и получить посвящение не достаточно одного желания, необходим какой-то уже достигнутый уровень (не знаю как он определяется, Учителям виднее, кто чего достиг). 
Випассана - Выше Тантры. Они идёт после полного отречения..
И что, все здесь на форуме её практикующее отреклись от всего - от мирской жизни что ли? сомневаюсь я что-то!

2. Випассана не особо делает уклон (вернее вообще его не делает) на развитие интеллекта, то ест Ума. Как я понимаю, в Гелуг сначала развивается Ум - не спеша и так же не спеша - Шамадха. а только после этого - Тантрические практики, и не скоро - випассана.
А вот после Випассаны ум-то ясный, но ДУМАТЬ как он работает уже не хочется. он начинает работать сам, так как всё внимание уходит на тело. в общем, развивать ум уже не хочется, и не особо нужно.
3. випассана обещает "быстрое просветление" - по крайней мере, она действует сильнее, чем обычные ритуалы и медитации. не приведёт ли такое БЫСТРОЕ "просветление" просто к сдвигу мозга не в ту сторону? психика - не шутки, и когда практикуешь что-то упорно и ежедневно - это даёт результат. если процесс идёт как-то не так и не туда - это может быть опасно, да так, что и сам не заметишь, как попращаешься с крышей..

----------


## Ersh

Все зависит от склонностей, развития и способностей каждого конкретного человека, по оему скромному мнению.

----------


## Zom

> випассана обещает "быстрое просветление" - по крайней мере, она действует сильнее, чем обычные ритуалы и медитации. не приведёт ли такое БЫСТРОЕ "просветление" просто к сдвигу мозга не в ту сторону?


Випассана - это медитация прозрения (eng. - Insight Meditation).
Прозрения во что? Прозрения в собственные умственные и телесные процессы.
Суть випассаны - четко и ясно уяснить для себя (на собственном опыте!) 3 аспекта всех процессов - Непостоянство, Страдание, Отсутствие "я" (самобытия).

Практиковать випассану можно и с нуля, вот только без хорошо развитой концентрации увидеть четко эти аспекты невозможно или очень тяжело.

Чтобы достичь хорошей концентрации необходимо практиковать медитацию концентрации (самати), а также иметь успокоенный ум (хорошо помогают практики любящей доброты, соблюдение моральных предписаний, ограничение в "мирских страстях").

Можно ли сойти с ума или "повредиться головой"?
Вообще говорят, возможно. Особенно если человек не подготовлен к плодам медитации "морально". Так, при определенном умении и достижении некоторого уровня, можно испытать сильнейший страх или панику, блаженство или восторг, увидеть ужасные видения или же мягкий блаженный свет и т.д. Если нет хорошего учителя, то тут можно очень легко заблудиться.

---
Кстати, вот любопытная научная статья про научное доказательство того, что випассана повышает внимание =)
http://elementy.ru/news/430514

----------


## Yeshe

а не могли бы указать на буддийские источники в интернете, которые бы описывали технику випашьяны? Я имею в виду литературу, которой можно доверять, то есть проверенный источник. 

спасибо

----------


## Alex

> Випассана - Выше Тантры.


Ничего она не выше. Она вообще представляет собой другой путь (впрочем, вполне совместимый с Тантрой), так что сравнивать их в категориях "выше-ниже" совершенно бессмысленно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> а не могли бы указать на буддийские источники в интернете, которые бы описывали технику випашьяны? Я имею в виду литературу, которой можно доверять, то есть проверенный источник. 
> 
> спасибо



http://fictionbook.ru/en/author/korn...iskie_mastera/

----------


## sergey

> а не могли бы указать на буддийские источники в интернете, которые бы описывали технику випашьяны?


Yeshe, вы имеете в виду  випашьяну в контексте ваджраяны или тхеравадинскую випассану тоже?

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/index.html

Вот тут много всего.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Особенно Махаси Саядо, "Сатипаттхана Випассана" -
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/mahasi.htm

----------


## Yeshe

> Yeshe, вы имеете в виду  випашьяну в контексте ваджраяны или тхеравадинскую випассану тоже?


в общем-то это тоже вопрос, который мне хотелось бы прояснить - в чем разница между подобными техниками в разных направлениях? Ведь и в дзен есть такая же практика. Кто может пояснить суть различий, и насколько они принципиальны?

----------


## Zom

> в общем-то это тоже вопрос, который мне хотелось бы прояснить - в чем разница между подобными техниками в разных направлениях? Ведь и в дзен есть такая же практика. Кто может пояснить суть различий, и насколько они принципиальны?


Да, расскажите пожалуйста кто сведущ. Мне бы тоже было интересно послушать что есть Випашьяна в ваджраяне. Чем конкретнее и детальнее, тем лучше.

----------


## PampKin Head

Такпо Таши Намгьял
*Махамудра Лунного Света* 

 	Пожалуй самый всеобъемлющий по своей энциклопедичности труд по Махамудре. Несмотря на наличие ошибок в тибетско-английском переводе этого текста и недоступность для нас самого тибетского оригинала, мы решились выставить окончательную редакцию англо-русского перевода этого текста вследствие его исключительной уникальности.

http://www.chat.ru/~elista_kibi/Mahamudr.zip

----------


## Zom

И всё-таки кто-нибудь может мне *конкретно* рассказать о випашьяне в ваджраяне. Вышеуказанная книга про махамудру - увы, лишь общие слова и никакой конкретики.

Вот в корнфилдовской книжке, к примеру, в учении Могок-Саядо всё очень конкретно сказано что как зачем и почему - http://fictionbook.ru/author/kornfil...#TOC_id2597834

Вот мне бы тоже самое почитать, только с т.з. ваджраяны.
Если у кого есть.

----------


## Ануруддха

В ваджраяне это очень тайная практика  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да, расскажите пожалуйста кто сведущ. Мне бы тоже было интересно послушать что есть Випашьяна в ваджраяне. Чем конкретнее и детальнее, тем лучше.


Випашьяна в ваджраяне называется "лхатонг". Введите это слово в Google и вперед! 

Вообще, Таши Намгьял посвятил этой теме целую книгу, а Вы просите "конкретнее и детальнее". В рамках форума это нереально.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-semde.htm

с позиции *ОСНОВНАЯ ПРАКТИКА*

----------


## куру хунг

Вот тут можно почитать обьяснения о лхатонг/випассана(мийова) в учении Дзогчен.

http://praktika.narod.ru./budd/book/nnr_sem_lon_up.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

А в дзен она называется дзадзен  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Дзадзен - это практика без разделения на шаматху и випашьяну.

Впрочем, и курсы випассаны корректнее называть "сатипаттханой".

----------


## Zom

Почитал, спасибо за ссылки.
И всё равно - конкретики нет.
Вот здесь (http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-semde.htm) говорится
немножко о том, что мало того, чтобы пребывать лишь в состоянии неувлечения мыслями, но следует еще их и рассмотреть - откуда они берутся, где пребывают и куда идут. Тем не менее, как я понимаю, это лишь эпиграф к самой Випашьяне. По крайней мере в Тхераваде это именно так. 
Всё правильно - Випассана - медитация прозрения в свои умственные/телесные процессы (хотя про телесные, кстати, я в вышеуказанных ссылках упоминаний не нашел). Но мало этого сказать. Нужно еще и объяснить. Конкретно, поэтапно, по полочкам вплоть до завершения (достижения Нирваны). В корнфилдовской книге о тхеравадинских мастерах такое изложение хоть и очень кратко и обзорно, но есть. Каждый мастер своими словами и на основе своего опыта об этом говорит. Отчего в целом всё понятно, а остальное объясняют подробнейшие карты сознания, которые не дают сбиться с пути прозрения. Ну и подробные комментарии мастера, разумеется.

Вот что я хотел бы почитать, хотя бы от того же Намхая Норбу Ринпоче... а пока что увы...  одна "пустота" =))

Кстати, у него я встретил совершенно неверное представление о том, кто есть Архат. Но это темы не касается, а потому опускаем.

----------


## Борис

Донал Кридон неоднократно указывал на то, что понятия о "випашьяне-випассане-лхагтонг-гуань" в Тхераваде и в махаянских традициях (в т.ч. тибетских), имея общие черты, все же очень сильно различаются.

----------


## Zom

> Донал Кридон неоднократно указывал на то, что понятия о "випашьяне-випассане-лхагтонг-гуань" в Тхераваде и в махаянских традициях (в т.ч. тибетских), имея общие черты, все же очень сильно различаются.


Вот! ЭТО и хочу узнать. В ЧЕМ оно, это различие. И чем детальнее тем лучше.
Пока что не узнал (хотя все вышеприведенные сслыки прочитал).

----------


## Борис

В Тхераваде випассана (как результат, а не как метод) - это прозрение в непостоянство, болезненность и безличность всех дхамм. В Махаяне - в "шуньевую" природу, в природу Будды нашего ума.

Соответственно, и применяемые методы различаются (хотя и перекликаются).

Если в Тхераваде делается упор на "рассмотрение" конкретных дхарм (дхамм), то в Махаяне - скорее на пустое ("пустотное") пространство ума, в котором эти дхармы возникают и исчезают.

(последняя фраза немного корява и, может, не особо понятна  :Smilie: , но по-другому я вряд ли объясню те азы, что знаю  :Smilie: )

----------


## Zom

> Если в Тхераваде делается упор на "рассмотрение" конкретных дхарм (дхамм), то в Махаяне - скорее на пустое ("пустотное") пространство ума, в котором эти дхармы возникают и исчезают.


Вот если оно так, то тогда, согласно Тхераваде, махаянист НЕ может достичь освобождения, поскольку до конца так и не узрел всё своё существо так как оно есть на самом деле. То есть пространство мы посмотрели, а то что Я реально не существует - не увидели. А если этого не сделать, то и остается в подсознании (или как иногда пишут - на тонком уровне) мысль о том, что всё-таки я есть.

----------


## Борис

1.Махаянист не отрицает трех признаков всех дхарм, просто меньше упор на них делает в практике.

2."Отсутствие я" - это, во-первых, не совсем адекватное выражение (ибо уводит в сторону нигилистического утверждения), а во-вторых - даже в большей степени махаянская идея, нежели тхеравадская. В Палийском каноне ни разу не говорится о том, что "я не существует" - лишь о том, что его нельзя обнаружить.

----------


## Tiop

> 2."Отсутствие я" - это, во-первых, не совсем адекватное выражение (ибо уводит в сторону нигилистического утверждения), а во-вторых - даже в большей степени махаянская идея, нежели тхеравадская.


В махаянских текстах говорится о высшем Я и изначальном уме (что равно).

----------


## Борис

Где о "Высшем Я", где об его отсутствии. Это все скорее упая, чем некие доктринально-догматические утверждения.

----------


## Zom

> 1.Махаянист не отрицает трех признаков всех дхарм, просто меньше упор на них делает в практике.
> 
> 2."Отсутствие я" - это, во-первых, не совсем адекватное выражение (ибо уводит в сторону нигилистического утверждения), а во-вторых - даже в большей степени махаянская идея, нежели тхеравадская. В Палийском каноне ни разу не говорится о том, что "я не существует" - лишь о том, что его нельзя обнаружить в психическом опыте.


Насколько я могу вспомнить из лекций и даже из личных наставлений, была речь про "непостояноство, страдание и не-я". А вообще это уже детали, главный вопрос темы-то в другом.

Чтобы узнать, что в шарике из песка нет никакой сущности, зачем рыться в песочнице, когда можно просто рассыпать сам шарик? Так можно подумать о том, что песок песком, а вот шарик всё-же-таки есть.
И вывод здесь такой, что более логично смотреть на шарик, а не на песок во избежании этой проблемы.

И даже и это не тема разговора.
Пусть созерцают дхармакаю. У меня вопрос - как конкретно. Каковы ступени, что конкретно следует делать. Пока же просто одни общие слова. Если же нужно просто сидеть и смотреть на состояние ума как он там находится с мыслями и без них - то по Тхераваде совершенно определенно это тупик, Нирвану так не достингуть.

----------


## Tiop

> Где о "Высшем Я", где об его отсутствии. Это все скорее упая, чем некие доктринально-догматические утверждения.


Ну Вы даёте  :Smilie:  Это с третьей точки зрения какой-то, видимо  :Smilie: 

В Дзен постоянная тема - постижение изначального ума. А Вы говорите "отсутствие я" -  махаянская идея.




> В Палийском каноне ни разу не говорится о том, что "я не существует" - лишь о том, что его нельзя обнаружить в психическом опыте.


"Я существует", "я не существует" неправильные и бессмысленные воззрения, как поясняется при объяснения анатта-вады
в Тхераваде : http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...ED%E0%F2%F2%E0

----------


## Борис

> В дзен постоянная тема - постижение изначального ума.


Да, но не "вечного и неизменного я" в "грубом" смысле. Не приписывайте моей традиции крайности этернализма  :Smilie: 




> "Я существует", "я не существует" неправильные и бессымысленные воззрения.


И я о том же!

----------


## Tiop

> Да, но не "вечного и неизменного я" в "грубом" смысле. Не приписывайте моей традиции крайности этернализма


А какого же? Если он не вечный, то он давно уже уничтожился  :Smilie:  Или уничтожится...

----------


## Борис

Сидите и созерцайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Нет уж, спасибо. "Изначальный", вечный ум нет желания постигать.

----------


## Борис

Не его, а что там есть... или нет...  :Smilie: 

Собственно, это шутка была. Доля правды в коей состоит в том, что это - вопрос опыта, а не рассуждений и концепций.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Пока что не узнал (хотя все вышеприведенные сслыки прочитал).


Вау! Мне понадобилось несколько недель, чтобы это прочитать, а Вы раз и прочли за один вечер. Круто!  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Вау! Мне понадобилось несколько недель, чтобы это прочитать, а Вы раз и прочли за один вечер. Круто!


Конкретику от "воды" я отличить в состоянии. Для этого
не требуется доскональное изучение каждого слова. 
Я ее искал в этих текстах - и практически ничего не нашел.
Есть кое-что в третей четверти вот этого текста (http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-semde.htm),
но как я написал выше - это скорее "эпиграф" к тому, что
должно быть объяснено. Деталей нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Детали даются в соответствие со способностью воспринять. Одним коротко, другим более развернуто. 

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog-zen.htm

----------


## sergey

> В Тхераваде випассана (как результат, а не как метод) - это прозрение в непостоянство, болезненность и безличность всех дхамм. В Махаяне - в "шуньевую" природу, в природу Будды нашего ума.


Это Кридон так пишет про Тхераваду, Борис, или это ваше мнение? Это не соответствует тому, чему учил Будда. В явлениях прозреваются их привлекательные черты, их недостатки (непостоянство и т.д.), прозревается освобождение от них.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....013.than.html
Может быть я неточно сфрмулирую - но вы написали про прозрение в первую благородную истину, а умолчали про три следующие.

В других выражениях, прозреваются сами явления, причина, по которой они возникают, различия в них, их результаты, их окончание (явлений) и путь, ведущий к их окончанию.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html
А вообще, практика развития випассаны подробно описывается в сатипаттхана сутте и там Будда говорит о плодах этой практики


> "один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".


Смотрите еще, Будда говорит:



> Всякий раз, когда он во всей полноте познает возникновение и разрушение элементов (кхандх),
> Он, знающий это бессмертие, достигает радости и счастья.


Дхп. 374 (перевод В. Топорова)
 Созерцает возникновение и исчезновение кхандх, а знание почему-то - "бессмертия" (иначе  - "бессмертного", amata, встречается выражение "amata dhatu" - бессмертный элемент)

----------


## Alex

> Если в Тхераваде делается упор на "рассмотрение" конкретных дхарм (дхамм), то в Махаяне - скорее на пустое ("пустотное") пространство ума, в котором эти дхармы возникают и исчезают.


(Опустим характеристику тхеравадинской випассаны). Но! я бы все же сказал, что махаянская випашьяна "делает упор" не на "пустотность", а скорее на "ясность", а еще более точно - на недвойственность пустотности и ясности.

----------


## Zom

> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog-zen.htm


Делая вывод из этой лекции у меня складывается картина, что в Дзогчен вообще нет медитации прозрения. Есть только визуализации, которые суть самати, а Будда по этому поводу очень конкретно говорил - самати само по себе никогда не приведет к прозрению. Вот почему пользуясь им (самати) как инструментом следует пойти этапом выше и практиковать випассану. Чтобы понять и наглядно не-интеллектуально для себя уяснить КТО ТЫ на самом деле и ГДЕ ОНО это твоё ЭГО. 

Я совершенно себе не представляю как можно изничтожить эгоизм, не прозрев в собственные составляющие. 
...

----------


## Константин_К.

Берхина на вас нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

*2Alex, sergey:*

И в чем противоречие и/или несоответствие?

----------


## Alex

Между чем? Я не понял вопрос  :Frown:

----------


## Борис

Между воспроизведенными словами Донала _("как я слышал")_ и твоими с sergey-ем поправками?

----------


## Alex

За Сергея не отвечу, а я имел в виду, что пустотность - это только один из аспектов. Не менее (а, может быть, более - хотя вряд ли корректно здесь оценивать с позиций более/менее) важен аспекь ясности. Иначе может произойти тонкая подмена випашьяны шаматхой без объекта. Но у меня было не замечание, а именно поправка.

----------


## Good

> Вот! ЭТО и хочу узнать. В ЧЕМ оно, это различие. И чем детальнее тем лучше.
> Пока что не узнал (хотя все вышеприведенные сслыки прочитал).


Попробуйте посмотреть стр.38-40 по ссылке Дже Дзонкапа
http://oldtradition.org/news/dzhe-dzonkapa-agrim

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Делая вывод из этой лекции у меня складывается картина, что в Дзогчен вообще нет медитации прозрения. Есть только визуализации, которые суть самати, а Будда по этому поводу очень конкретно говорил - самати само по себе никогда не приведет к прозрению. Я совершенно себе не представляю как можно изничтожить эгоизм, не прозрев в собственные составляющие...


Не смешите мои тапочки!  :Smilie:  

Начнем с того, что цель любой практики одна, а именно обретение знания. Знание чего? Ответ зависит от воззрения, которого придерживается тот или иной практик. Конечно, имеется в виду не интеллектуальное знание, а прямое знание, те есть прямое видение/восприятие, которое мы хотим развить посредством практики.

Итак, воззрение номер раз. Оно состоит в том, что наше «эго», все скандхи/элементы, из которых оно сконструировано, не имеет само бытия, поскольку его нигде нельзя обнаружить ни в теле, ни где-то еще. Если человек говорит, что он знает это, но при этом ревнив, завистлив, сластолюбив, злится и обижается всякий раз, когда его ругают или обижают, то мы говорим, что такой человек не реализовал воззрение номер один.

Воззрение номер два. Оно состоит в том, что не только «эго» пусто от самобытия, но и все дхармы также пусты. В Сердечной Сутре Праджняпарамиты говорится «нет уха, нет глаза, нет носа, нет пути и т.д.». Допустим, некто, прочитав это, подходит к зеркалу, смотрит в него, видит уши, глаза и нос и говорит: «Так! Голова на месте! Слава Богу! Траля-ля-ля-ля-ля, а я сошла с ума! Какая досада!». О чем это говорит? Об ошибочности воззрения? Отнюдь. Это говорит лишь о том, что этот человек не реализовали это знание, то есть данный способ видения.

В Ваджраяне шаматха и випашьяна, также имеют место и называются по-тибетски шинэ и лхатонг. Внешне может показаться, что разницы между медитацией прозрения в Тхераваде и Махаяне нет, но она есть. Разница - в воззрении на основу, путь и плод.

----------


## Ассаджи

> У меня вопрос - как конкретно. Каковы ступени, что конкретно следует делать.


Практика в тибетских традициях мало формализована, и очень многое зависит от конкретного учителя.

Вот, например, цитата одного из учителей:

"In the Sūtra path one proceeds by examining and analyzing phenomena, using reasoning. one recognizes that all phenomena lack any true existence and that all appearances are merely interdependently related and are without any inherent nature. They are empty yet apparent, apparent yet empty. The path of Mahāmudrā is different in that one proceeds using the instructions concerning the nature of mind that are given by one's guru. This is called taking direct perception or direct experiences as the path. The fruition of śamatha is purity of mind, a mind undisturbed by false conception or emotional afflictions. The fruition of vipaśyanā is knowledge (prajnā) and pure wisdom (jñāna). Jñāna is called the wisdom of nature of phenomena and it comes about through the realization of the true nature of phenomena."

-Thrangu Rinpoche, Looking Directly at Mind : The Moonlight of Mahāmudrā

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vipassa...Vajray.C4.81na

Вот статья, в которой Алекс Берзин сравнивает Дзогчен с современной "Випассаной":

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en..._dzogchen.html
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/top...9.html#msg3329

В сделанных Буддой описаниях этапов практики:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn107.htm
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn02.htm

нет неких универсальных и единообразных "ступеней" развития мудрости. Скорее есть широкий инструментарий методов, применяемых сообразно ситуации. Эти методы собраны в главах Вимуттимагги, посвященных развитию мудрости.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот, например, цитата одного из учителей:
> 
> "In the Sūtra path one proceeds by examining and analyzing phenomena, using reasoning. one recognizes that all phenomena lack any true existence and that all appearances are merely interdependently related and are without any inherent nature. They are empty yet apparent, apparent yet empty. The path of Mahāmudrā is different in that one proceeds using the instructions concerning the nature of mind that are given by one's guru. This is called taking direct perception or direct experiences as the path. The fruition of śamatha is purity of mind, a mind undisturbed by false conception or emotional afflictions. The fruition of vipaśyanā is knowledge (prajnā) and pure wisdom (jсāna). Jсāna is called the wisdom of nature of phenomena and it comes about through the realization of the true nature of phenomena."
> 
> -Thrangu Rinpoche, Looking Directly at Mind : The Moonlight of Mahāmudrā
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vipassa...Vajray.C4.81na


Вот здесь по той же теме  http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry

----------


## Alex

Вот здесь тоже много чего по теме (но все на английском и надо искать - я на работе, так что подробнее сейчас не могу).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Практика в тибетских традициях мало формализована, и очень многое зависит от конкретного учителя.


И да, и нет. В рамках каждой из школ тибетского буддизма существует свой основополагающий "талмуд", излагающий основные принципы и этапы пути и обретения плода. В Гелукпа - это Ламрим Дже-Дзонкапы, в Кагью - это "Драгоценное Украшение Освобождения" Гампопы, в Сакья - это труд Сакья Пандиты "Путь и Плод".




> В сделанных Буддой описаниях этапов практики:
> 
> нет неких универсальных и единообразных "ступеней" развития мудрости. Скорее есть широкий инструментарий методов, применяемых сообразно ситуации. Эти методы собраны в главах Вимуттимагги, посвященных развитию мудрости.


Инструменты развития мудрости, изложенные в палийском Каноне, прекрасные в начале, конце и середине. Ваджраяна включает в себя все эти методы, которые здесь условно называются методами Сутры + имеют свои собственные методы - Тантры.

----------


## sergey

> Вот здесь по той же теме  http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry





> Итого: система Сутр – Путь умозаключений, система Ваджраяны – Путь прямого восприятия. Вот в чем основное различие.


Это все же вероятно относится к классификации тибетского буддизма.
В тхераваде есть другие деления. Например различают три типа мудрости:
suta-mayā-paññā - мудрость, основанная на обучении
cintā-mayā-paññā - мудрость основанная на размышлении
bhāvanā-mayā-paññā - мудрость, основанная на развитии ума (обычно в это включают джханы (дхьяны))
Последний вид мудрости основан на прямом восприятии. Так что это сопадает с тем, что досточт. Трангу Ринпоче пишет о ваджраяне "система Ваджраяны – Путь прямого восприятия".

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В тхераваде есть другие деления. Например различают три типа мудрости:
> suta-mayā-paññā - мудрость, основанная на обучении
> cintā-mayā-paññā - мудрость основанная на размышлении
> bhāvanā-mayā-paññā - мудрость, основанная на развитии ума (обычно в это включают джханы (дхьяны))


В Ваджраяне все те же самые деления. Просто существует некоторая путаница в терминах. Кто-то (в том числе и я) объединяет методы Сутры и Тантры, называя это Ваджраяной, а кто-то относит к Ваджраяне только методы Тантры.

----------


## PampKin Head

Путь развития Праджня-парамиты в Махаяне - это suta-mayā-paссā - мудрость, основанная на обучении, cintā-mayā-paссā - мудрость основанная на размышлении (имхо).

----------


## Tiop

> В Ваджраяне шаматха и випашьяна, также имеют место и называются по-тибетски шинэ и лхатонг. Методологически разница, если и существует, то она непринципиальна. Принцип один и тот же.


Так вот видите, нет никаких оснований для этих Ваших слов, перечитайте ещё раз тред.

----------


## Ersh

> В Дзене, мы знаем, сидячая медитация называется дзадзен.




Дзадзен - это такая шаматха. А випашьяна - это скорее сикантадза.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Инструменты развития мудрости, изложенные в палийском Каноне, прекрасные в начале, конце и середине. Ваджраяна включает в себя все эти методы, которые здесь условно называются методами Сутры + имеют свои собственные методы - Тантры.


Под "сутрами" здесь имеются в виду "махаянские" сутры из тибетского канона. Это легко заметить по высказываниям вроде:

"Наоборот, система Сутр была главной частью учебного процесса. Ученики отдавали свое время не изучению разделов тантры, а Праджняпарамите, Винае, Абхидхарме и т. д."

http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry

Описания вроде:

"Под этим углом Путь Сутр – весьма долгий Путь. Он требует собирания заслуг в течения многих кальп, анализа и созерцания [см. определение созерцания в Лам Риме Дзонкапы] Шуньяты, чтобы достичь первого Бхуми. И после этого в течении множества кальп мы достигаем полного Пробуждения."

относятся к ранней "Махаяне", например, Асанги. 

В тибетском каноне всего дюжина тхеравадинских текстов:
http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/p...iger_app2.html

http://www.asianclassics.org/download/KangEng.html
http://www.asianclassics.org/download/KangSkt.html
http://www.asianclassics.org/download/TengEng.html
http://www.asianclassics.org/download/TengSkt.html

Поэтому важно различать "сутры" от "сутт" палийского канона, которые до недавнего времени были практически неизвестны тибетским буддистам.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ассаджи, тогда что же в Канджуре? Понятно, что он не совпадает с Сутта-питакой и Виная-питакой, его же не с палиского Канона переводили.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, тогда что же в Канджуре? Понятно, что он не совпадает с Сутта-питакой и Виная-питакой, его же не с палиского Канона переводили.


Виная как раз в тибетском каноне есть, в варианте Муласарвастивады, за небольшими исключениями совпадающем с палийским:

The Tibetan Vinaya as a corpus of literary texts takes up 13 volumes of the 103 volumes of the Tibetan Buddhist canon (Kangyur, bka’ ‘gyur). In addition to these texts, which the Tibetan tradition considers to be the Buddha's actual words, there is a substantial Indian commentarial literature on the Vinaya found in the commentarial portion of the Tibetan canon (called the Tengyur, bstan ‘gyur). Finally, there arose in Tibet over the centuries a voluminous native Tibetan literature on the Vinaya: both commentaries ('grel pa), and the textbooks (yig cha) that formed the basis for the study of the discipline in the monastic academies. 

http://www.thdl.org/xml/show.php?xml...-monk.xml&m=B3

А вместо сутт там махаянские сутры, я привел выше ссылки на оглавление тибетского канона.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Поэтому важно различать "сутры" от "сутт" палийского канона, которые до недавнего времени были практически неизвестны тибетским буддистам.


Ассаджи, я не утверждал, что тибетский Канджур (собрание сутр) включает в себя сутты Палийского Канона. Вопрос Zom-а был, чем тхеравадинская практика самати-випассана отличается от тибетского шинэ-лхатонга.

Методологически эти практики очень похожи. По сути, это сидячая медитация. Человек принимает определенную позу, осознает собственное дыхание, осознает каждый свой вдох и выдох, успокаивает ум. Затем сосредотачивается на объекте или без объекта (объект может быть реальным или воображаемым). Входит в состояние глубокого сосредоточения и покоя.

В чем же разница? 

Тхеравадин, махаянист, тантрист и дзогченпа все могут заниматься шаматхой и випашьяной, но тхеравадин это делает имея воззрение школы Тхеравада, махаянист - воззрение Праджняпарамиты, тантрист – воззрение Махамудры, наконец, дзогченпа – воззрение Дзогчен. Разница воззрений этих школ придает внешне похожим практикам совершенно разный смысл.

----------


## sergey

> Тхеравадин, махаянист, тантрист и дзогченпа все могут заниматься сидячей медитацией, но тхеравадин это делает с намерением реализовать воззрение школы Тхеравада, махаянист - воззрение Праджняпарамиты, тантрист – воззрение Махамудры, наконец, дзогченпа – воззрение Дзогчен.


Вот это Дима, очень спорный вопрос. По вашему получается, что мы всего лишь подгоняем свою практику под заранее имеющиеся взгляды. Это по-русски называется предвзятость (пред-взятость). Не знаю за другие школы, но я понимаю цель практики тхеравады совсем иначе. У вас получается, что непосредственное знание опирается на концепции, тогда как по-моему наоборот - концепции (правильные) есть выражение знания, полученного в созерцании.
Вы отрицаете фактически познание в созерцании - у вас йогин не открывает не познает что-то, а подгоняет решение под заранее известный ответ. По-моему это неправильная интерпретация созерцания и пробуждения.
Например Пантхака меньший получил простейшие наставления, о том, что настоящая грязь - это не грязь на тряпочке, а грязь страсти, ненависти и омраченности - и тут же реализовал плод архатства вместе с четырьмя аналитическими знаниями. После этого он смог прочитать проповедь Дхармы перед собранием мирян и монахов, хотя до этого не мог заучить и одной строфы. Какое же он по вашему воззрение реализовал? Он обрел мудрость, прямое знание, способность самому познавать.
В тхераваде вообще есть понятие диттхи-упадана, которое означает опору на воззрения или привязанность к воззрениям и которая оставляется в процессе следования на пути.
В ряде сутр Будда пишет, что мудрый, успокоившийся, оставляет все учения и воззрения.


И второе - пустота дхарм, как ее определял Нагарджуна через обусловленное возникновение - известная в тхераваде вещь. В Качаянагота сутте Будда говорит, что понятия "существует", "не существует" по отношению к миру не возникают у того, кто видит, как оно есть возникновение и исчезновение мира. Дальше он подробнее раскрывает это в понятиях обусловленного возникновения. Т.е., каждый, кто непосредственно познал обусловленное возникновение, т.е. каждый архат, непосредственно знает то, о чем писал Нагарджуна (даже если он не читал Качаянагота сутту или труды Нагарджуны). Так что ваше противопоставление воззрений в  сообщении 51 необоснованно.

Как вы описываете випассану - это тоже неточно. В тхераваде под практикой випассаны обычно понимают, ну или очень часто понимают практику четырех оснований внимательности, как она изложена Буддой в Сатипаттхана сутте, а именно - внимательность по отношению к телу, к чувствам, к мыслям и к качествам (процессам) ума.  Это медитация не на любом попавшемся предмете, как пишете вы:



> Затем сосредотачивается на объекте или без объекта (объект может быть реальным или воображаемым).

----------

Дондог (28.03.2011)

----------


## Tiop

> Входит в состояние глубокого сосредоточения и покоя.


Это не випассана, а саматха\шаматха. Шаматха есть именно сосредоточение, концентрация.

Випассана это внимание, осознавание, интенсивное исследование психического опыта.

И эта форма практики не привязана к сидячему положению, её можно и нужно практиковать и во время активной деятельности.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вот это Дима, очень спорный вопрос. По вашему получается, что мы всего лишь подгоняем свою практику под заранее имеющиеся взгляды. Это по-русски называется предвзятость (пред-взятость). У вас получается, что непосредственное знание опирается на концепции, тогда как по-моему наоборот - концепции (правильные) есть выражение знания, полученного в созерцании.


Вы неправильно поняли.

Попробую объяснить на палийском языке, что подразумевается под воззрением. Составляющие воззрения Тхеравады - это четыре благородные истины, аничча, анната, дуккха, пратичча-самутпада, ниродха, восьмеричный благородный путь и т.д. 

К воззрению же относится понятие Нирваны. Будда утверждает возможность достижения Нирваны, то есть состояния отличного от дуккхи. Если у человека нет непосредственного знания того, что такое Нирвана, то для  него Нирвана остается концепцией. Поэтому мы верим Будде на слово, что такое состояние действительно существует. Это - тоже часть воззрения, а не предвзятость. Воззрение - это то знание, которое Вы стремитесь реализовать, то есть сделать частью своего личного опыта. 





> Не знаю за другие школы, но я понимаю цель практики тхеравады совсем иначе.


Тогда хотелось бы спросить о цели Вашей практики. 




> Как вы описываете випассану - это тоже неточно. В тхераваде под практикой випассаны обычно понимают, ну или очень часто понимают практику четырех оснований внимательности, как она изложена Буддой в Сатипаттхана сутте, а именно - внимательность по отношению к телу, к чувствам, к мыслям и к качествам (процессам) ума.  Это медитация не на любом попавшемся предмете, как пишете вы


И снова Вы меня неправильно поняли. Почему Вы решили, что я так описываю випассану? Под сидящей медитацией и сосредоточением на объекте, естественно, имеется в виду саматха, а не випассана. Посмотрите в сообщении 51, как я описываю випассану: _«...практика самонаблюдения, бдительной внимательности и осознавания действий тела, речи и ума. Если я иду, я осознаю, что иду, если я сажусь, я осознаю, что сижу, если я ложусь, я осознаю, что лежу»._ То есть тоже что и в Сатипаттхана сутте. Я не ставил себе целью давать точное определение этих терминов, поскольку Вы лучше меня знаете, что такое випассана.

----------


## sergey

Дима, вы приводите элементы учения: про непостоянство, благородные истины и т.д. Но я и не утверждал, что нет никаких буддийских учений. Я написал про другое: что когда кто-то обретает непосредственное знание, то подпорки в виде учений на эту тему ему становятся не нужны. Например, есть известная притча про плот.
Вы пишете:



> Воззрение - это то знание, которое Вы стремитесь реализовать, то есть сделать частью своего личного опыта.


Вы же раньше написали:



> Начнем с того, что цель любой практики одна, а именно обретение знания. Знание чего? Ответ зависит от воззрения, которого придерживается тот или иной практик.


И вы утверждаете, что когда я пишу _по вашему получается, что мы всего лишь подгоняем свою практику под заранее имеющиеся взгляды_, то я вас неправильно понял? Разве что несколько обострил вашу позицию.  :Smilie: 

Выскажу свою мысль по другому: следование пути приводит например к познанию четырех благородных истин, но не потому, что практикующий пытается загнать свою мысль в это, а потому что четыре БИ - это реальное положение дел. И если вы развиваете проницательность своего ума и добиваетесь в этом успеха, то вы в какой-то момент становитесь способны увидеть реальное положение дел.
Есть вот такая короткая сутта.

Те "воззрения", о которых вы написали, соответствуют реальному положению дел. Например, сказал бы это Будда или не сказал бы, но всё составное невечно, не неизменно. Это реальное положение дел и это можно понять, познать самостоятельно.




> И снова Вы меня неправильно поняли. Почему Вы решили, что я так описываю випассану?


 Дима, извините, вы так написали:



> Вопрос Zom-а был, чем тхеравадинская практика самати-випассана отличается от тибетского шинэ-лхатонга.
> Методологически эти практики очень похожи. По сути, это сидячая медитация. Человек принимает определенную позу, осознает собственное дыхание, осознает каждый свой вдох и выдох, успокаивает ум. Затем сосредотачивается на объекте или без объекта (объект может быть реальным или воображаемым).


Из фразы не следует, что вы писали только о практике развития покоя ума, а раз речь в теме идет о випассане, то я так и понял, что вы ее описываете.



> имеется в виду самати


Теперь понятно (только "саматха", а не "самати")

Для какой-то иллюстрации, а также в качестве бонуса по поводу вечера пятницы  :Smilie:  вот описание Гунаварманом, буддийским монахом, жившем в Китае, своей практики. Здесь, в конце его жизнеописания, в стихах.
http://www.vostlit.info/Texts/Dokume...sjao/text3.htm
Он созерцает не какие-то возвышенные истины, а гниющий труп, но в результате его практики ему открываются истины совсем не только о трупах.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

Описание практики "лхатонг" есть в работе Таи Ситу Ринпоче:

http://www.greatliberation.org/teach...udra/text3.htm

Looking again and again at the mind which cannot be
looked at,
Seeing vividly, just as it is, the meaning which cannot be seen,
May the ‘yes’ and ”no” of doubt be cut
And the genuine self-nature understood.

Действительно подход здесь исходит из определенного "воззрения" об "истинной природе ума", и направлен на рассмотрение ума в целом.

Вообще практика "випашьяны" во многом является аналитичной, и важную её часть составляет логический анализ: 

http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Vipasyan...che_p/6057.htm

"Випассана" в Палийском каноне - это не практика, а способность рассмотрения явлений. 

http://dhamma.ru/canon/an4-94.htm

Рассматривается динамика составляющих опыта в их обусловленном возникновении:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn148.htm

С другой стороны, "випассаной" также называются некоторые методики практики, а именно "Сатипаттхана випассана" досточтимого Махаси Саядо и "випассана" У Ба Кхина - С.Н. Гоенки.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> когда кто-то обретает непосредственное знание, то подпорки в виде учений на эту тему ему становятся не нужны. Например, есть известная притча про плот.


Это верно, но речь не о том. Не имея хотя бы концептуального представления о том, к чему Вы стремитесь, обрести непосредственное знание этого не представляется возможным. Не имея цели мы уподобляемся паруснику в открытом море без компаса и карты. Понимание того, чем является эта цель – это и есть воззрение.




> И вы утверждаете, что когда я пишу по вашему получается, что мы всего лишь подгоняем свою практику под заранее имеющиеся взгляды, то я вас неправильно понял? Разве что несколько обострил вашу позицию.


Сергей, когда Вы садитесь на подушку для медитации, Вы преследуете определенную цель. Осознаете Вы это или нет, у Вас уже сформировалась определенная система взглядов,  то есть воззрение. Ну, хорошо, я немного подскажу. Ваше воззрение основано на учении Будды Шакьямуни о четырех благородных истинах, в одной из которых утверждается возможность достижения Нирваны, при условии, что Вы будете следовать благородному пути. Это и есть Ваше воззрение, то есть знание, которое Вы стремитесь реализовать и пережить на собственном опыте. 




> Те "воззрения", о которых вы написали, соответствуют реальному положению дел. Например, сказал бы это Будда или не сказал бы, но всё составное не вечно, не неизменно. Это реальное положение дел и это можно понять, познать самостоятельно.


Правильно. Но если бы Будда Шакьямуни не испытал это реальное положение дел на собственном опыте и не рассказал нам об этом, мы вряд ли имели какое-либо представление о том, к чему нам стремиться. Это реальное положение дел, без Будды познать самостоятельно было бы нереально. Но Будда познал это положение дел и сказал: «Существует состояние отличное от дуккхи. Я его познал на собственном опыте. Вы тоже можете его достичь, если будете следовать благородному пути». Итак, Будда указал на цель и объяснил путь. 

Кстати, Сергей, Вы мне так и не ответили на вопрос. Когда вы садитесь на подушку для медитации, какую цель Вы преследуете? И еще ответьте на один вопрос. Реальны ли внешние объекты по отношению к Вам? Ответы на эти вопросы дадут некое представление о Вашем истинном воззрении.

----------


## sergey

> Не имея хотя бы концептуального представления о том, к чему Вы стремитесь, обрести непосредственное знание этого не представляется возможным.


 А Будда говорит
"так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась."
Ваш тезис опровергнут.
Что касается последователей Будды, я привел вам пример Пантхаки Меньшего, который в ваш тезис не вписывается. 
Пожалуйста, пример Сарипутты, который достиг "вхождения в поток", т.е. прямого знания ниббаны, услышав следующие слова:
"Тех явлений, которые порождены причиной,
рассказал Татхагата причину,
А также каково их прекращение, –
вот что исповедует великий аскет".
Конечно, мы все пользуемся наставлениями, но отсюда совсем не следует, что только то, что тебе рассказали, то ты и знаешь. Наставления помогают прийти к освобождению, а при этом к знанию и видению. Как говорится в сутре, на которую я здесь ссылался, в результате развития покоя и проницательности ума, и ум становится свободным, и мудрость тоже.

Дима, не знаю, заметили вы или нет, но вы вместо випассаны начинаете обсуждать меня и кое-где переходите через границы того, что знаете, если вы конечно не обладаете сиддхами:



> Вы неправильно поняли.
> ...
> И снова Вы меня неправильно поняли.
> ...
> Тогда хотелось бы спросить о цели Вашей практики.
> ...
> Когда вы садитесь на подушку для медитации, какую цель Вы преследуете? 
> ...
> Ну, хорошо, я немного подскажу. Ваше воззрение основано на ...
> ...


Свои мотивы я обсуждать здесь не собираюсь. По разным причинам, вот пара из них: проверить мои мотивы напрямую невозможно (исключая случай использования сверхвозможностей). Поэтому и то, что я напишу, можно будет принять только на веру (или не принять) и то, что вы могли бы написать (и уже написали) я не смогу опровергнуть. Второе: я осознаю несколько и мотивов и конкретных целей, при этом предполагаю, что могут быть и другие мотивы, которые я сам не осознаю. В третьих, просто не хочу обсуждать свои цели и мотивы здесь. в этой теме.




> И еще ответьте на один вопрос. Реальны ли внешние объекты по отношению к Вам?


Вы уходите от первоначальной темы треда. Но ладно, только недолго пожалуйста. Сначала поясните, что вы имеете в виду под "реальными". Т.е. когда вы спрашиваете  реальны ли объекты, то видимо предполагается, что они могут быть реальными и нереальными. Поясните пожалуйста, какой смысл вы вкладываете в эти понятия.
И еще "внешние" - по отношению к чему?

----------


## куру хунг

> Вообще практика "випашьяны" во многом является аналитичной, и важную её часть составляет логический анализ:


 Хотел было встрять в диалог, именно с целью обьяснить непонятки.
  Но самый  "автортет"  в Тхераваде, сам обьяснил кажущееся противоречие.

 Ассаджи ничего личного , как говориться респект и уважуха

----------


## Борис

> Вообще практика "випашьяны" во многом является аналитичной, и важную её часть составляет логический анализ:


В гелуг - может быть, да и то на начальном этапе. В большинстве других махаянских направлений - вряд ли в випашьяне больше аналитики, чем в тхеравадской випассане.

----------

Дондог (28.03.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А Будда говорит "так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась." Ваш тезис опровергнут.


Конечно, есть исключения из общего правила. Если у человека есть способности как у Будды, он может открыть это знание самостоятельно, не опираясь ни на какие воззрения и ни на каких учителей. Но таких людей немного. Нам повезло, что мы живем в мире во время, когда есть учения Будды, есть Сангха, значит наши шансы потенциально выше. 

До Будды Шакьямуни в Индии господствовало воззрение браминов, основанное на Ведах. Думаю, Вы не станете отрицать, что у браминов было свое воззрение (система взглядов), а также своя цель, которую они преследовали в своей практике и что она несколько отличается от того, чему учил Будда. Он практиковал браминское самадхи и понял, что цель, которая достигается с ее помощью, в лучшем случае ведет к перерождению в высших мирах богов Брахмы и др. Такая цель Его не удовлетворила, поэтому он искал и нашел другую цель и открыл свой путь. 




> Что касается последователей Будды, я привел вам пример Пантхаки Меньшего, который в ваш тезис не вписывается. 
> Пожалуйста, пример Сарипутты, который достиг "вхождения в поток", т.е. прямого знания ниббаны, услышав следующие слова...


Sāriputta-moggallāna-pabbajjā kathā: "Когда странник Моггалана услышал это объяснение Дхаммы, к нему пришло безукоризненное, безупречное видение Дхаммы: "Все, что подвержено возникновению, подвержено прекращению". "Если даже это вся Дхамма, то ты постиг беспечальное состояние, незамеченное, упускаемое несметное число эр".

Как видим, Сарипутта и Моггалана не изобретали «велосипед». Накопленные благие заслуги, позволили им встретиться с дхаммой Татхагаты, услышать ее и прозреть в истинное положение вещей. Это не значит, что они открыли нечто такое, чего раньше не существовало. Но именно благодаря Будде это знание было ими открыто.




> Дима, не знаю, заметили вы или нет, но вы вместо випассаны начинаете обсуждать меня и кое-где переходите через границы того, что знаете...


Возможно. Прошу прощения.  :Smilie:  Но вряд ли Вы станете отрицать, что у каждого человека существует определенное воззрение (система взглядов), осознаем мы это или нет. Воззрения могут быть также и небуддийскими. Кто-то верит в существование творца вселенной как первопричину всего творения. Кто-то верит, что первопричины не существует, и что вселенная  возникла из хаоса, благодаря спонтанной игре материи и энергии. Так же на сегодня мы имеем целое ожерелье буддийских воззрений, которых придерживается та или иная буддийская школа.




> Свои мотивы я обсуждать здесь не собираюсь. По разным причинам...


Это Ваше право. Но, именно ответы на такие вопросы, независимо от самого ответа (ответ совершенно неважен) может многое рассказать о нашем истинном воззрении и целях. 

Помните, в Интернете как-то ходил вопросник? Человек выбирал варианты ответа, и программа определяла его воззрение.  :Smilie: 




> Вы уходите от первоначальной темы треда.


Возможно. Я всего лишь попытался опровергнуть выпад одного из участников о том, что в Ваджраяне и Дзогчен нет медитации подобно той, что есть в Випассане. Повторюсь, она там есть, но у нее несколько иные задачи.

----------


## sergey

> Нам повезло, что мы живем в мире во время, когда есть учения Будды, есть Сангха, ...
> ...
> Сарипутта и Моггалана ...
> Это не значит, что они открыли нечто такое, чего раньше не существовало. Но именно благодаря Будде это знание было ими открыто.


Безусловно, благодаря Будде. Я писал о другом. Сарипутта не услышал от Ассаджи описания "бессмертного", "беспечального состояния, незамеченного, упускаемого несметное число эр", он услышал другие слова
"Тех явлений, которые порождены причиной,
рассказал Татхагата причину,
А также каково их прекращение, –
вот что исповедует великий аскет".
Наставление - о явлениях, их причинах и прекращении, а при этом постигается "беспечальное (аcока) состояние", достигается "бессмертный элемент":



> ты постиг
> беспечальное (аcока) состояние,
> незамеченное, упускаемое (нами)
> несметное число эр".
> ...
> "Друг мой, твой ум светел; ты выглядишь чистым и свежим. Может быть, ты достиг 'Бессмертное'?"
> "Да, мой друг, я достиг "Бессмертное"".


Что касается опросников, я развлекался заполняя несколько из тех, что проходили в ЖЖ, но вообще отношусь к ним скептически.
Вы убрали из своего сообщения свой вариант опросника, а я уже было подробно ответил на вопрос 3).  :Smilie: 

Всех благ,
  Сергей.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Что касается опросников, я развлекался заполняя несколько из тех, что проходили в ЖЖ, но вообще отношусь к ним скептически.
> Вы убрали из своего сообщения свой вариант опросника, а я уже было подробно ответил на вопрос 3).


Я думаю, что мы поняли, что каждый хотел сказать и что имел в виду, поэтому удалил опросник. Как я уже сказал, ответы на него совершенно не важны.

Вам тоже всех благ, Сергей.

----------


## sergey

У меня нет уверенности, что мы оба поняли, что пытался сказать  собеседник. Мне, например, так и не стало понятным выражение "реализовать воззрение". И не совсем понятно, что такое воззрение. То же, что и взгляды или не совсем? Я понимаю, что означает, например, "реализовать, осуществить наставления". Получил человек наставления и практикует в соответствии с ними, пока не получит какого-то результата. Сказали ему сделать 10000 простираний, он их сделал. Практиковал медитацию в соответствии с наставлениями - и например достиг четвертой джханы.
Что касается изучения чего-то, постижения, то постигается в конечном счете ведь то, что изучается. Например, сначала ходил по городу с картой, а потом изучил город и может ходить без карты. Но ведь странно называть это реализацией воззрения карты.
Или вы изучаете что-то, например, работу компьютера. В конце концов можно изучить, как работает компьютер. И что, подходяще назвать это реализацией какого-то воззрения?
Мне понятнее, как об этом говорится в тхеравадинских суттах.


Вот для информации - одна из сутр, где говорится про взгляды.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...han.html#views

----------


## Tiop

> С другой стороны, "випассаной" также называются некоторые методики практики, а именно "Сатипаттхана випассана" досточтимого Махаси Саядо и "випассана" У Ба Кхина - С.Н. Гоенки.


Ассаджи, скажите, пожалуйста, в какой мере эти практики являются аналитическими?

И являются ли аналитические практики путём к развитию состояния "випассана"?

----------


## Zom

Нет, не являются. Аналитические - это значит работа интеллекта.
А здесь у вас прямое постижение процессов.

Есть ли какая-то аналитическая работа, когда первый раз пробуешь апельсин или яблоко?
Можно сколько угодно долго описывать вкус апельсина, химические реакции и т.д., но
пока не попробуешь - не поймешь.

----------


## Tiop

Zom, а можно ли поподробнее объяснить "аналитичность"? Например, что в "Сатипаттхана-сутте" является аналитическим, а что нет?




> Есть ли какая-то аналитическая работа, когда первый раз пробуешь апельсин или яблоко?
> Можно сколько угодно долго описывать вкус апельсина, химические реакции и т.д., но
> пока не попробуешь - не поймешь.


Думаю, ответ зависит от определения аналитического. Человек может ощущать вкус чего-либо по-разному в разное время, при этом физиологические характеристики "органа вкуса" остаются прежними.

----------


## Zom

Не знаю... мне думается что аналитика, это некий сбор информации для ее последующей концептуализации. Но может просто я неправильно понимаю слово.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, скажите, пожалуйста, в какой мере эти практики являются аналитическими?
> 
> И являются ли аналитические практики путём к развитию состояния "випассана"?


Речь идет о логическом анализе, например, о логических обоснованиях того, что "Я" нет:

http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Vipasyan...che_p/6057.htm

В "Випассане" по досточтимому Махаси Саядо или по У Ба Кхину такого логического анализа нет.

В целом в развитии "випассаны" как способности прозрения в суть явлений логический анализ играет второстепенную роль, хотя и может быть в чем-то полезен.

Важно, чтобы логические выводы не подменяли непосредственного опытного познания. Иначе можно вместо реального преобразования ума получить некие "правильные" умозрительные взгляды.

----------


## Zom

> Важно, чтобы логические выводы не подменяли непосредственного опытного познания. Иначе можно вместо реального преобразования ума получить некие "правильные" умозрительные взгляды.


Точно. Это как в физике - одно дело на 100% доказать правильность какого-либо феномена с помощью теорем и формул, и совершенно другое - увидеть это в экспериментах и опытах.

Так, знание и абсолютная уверенность в правильности того или иного аспекта зачастую не дает никаких реальных полезных результатов, пока не имеется экспериментального подтверждения.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> И не совсем понятно, что такое воззрение. То же, что и взгляды или не совсем?


Можно сказать, что воззрение школы - это система взглядов, которой придерживаются ее последователи. К воззрению относится цель, к которой Вы стремитесь, садясь на подушку для медитации, и то, что Вы под этим понимаете.




> Я понимаю, что означает, например, "реализовать, осуществить наставления".


Воззрение излагается в Типитаке и наставлениях тхеравадинских учителей.




> Получил человек наставления и практикует в соответствии с ними, пока не получит какого-то результата.


Когда Вы пытаетесь практиковать, у Вас уже имеется определенное представление о том, чем этот результат является.

Вы меня-таки понуждаете создать опросник. 

Хорошо. Ответьте на несколько вопросов.

1) Что является целью Вашей практики? Достижение архатства, что-то иное?
2) Что по-Вашему есть Нирвана? Что такое ниродха? 
3) Человек ставший Архатом может ли переродиться снова в мире людей по собственному желанию ради помощи другим существам?
4) Верите ли Вы в то, что Шакьямуни уже являлся Татхагатой до того, как он родился на Джамбудвипе или он стал Буддой, сидя под деревом Бодхи?
5) Что является коренной причиной страдания и падения в Сансару?
6) Каким путем должен следовать человек, чтобы стать Архатом?

Пока хватит.

----------


## До

Что такое воззрение рекомендую книгу _Notion of Ditthi in Theravada Buddhism: The point of view_ by Fuller, Paul. RoutledgeCurzon, 2005. 264pp. Есть в электронном виде. Буддийское воззрение, это не совсем "система взглядов". К примеру, одним из синонимов _samma-ditthi_ (skt. _samyak-drsti_) является _vipassana_.

----------


## Fat

Пару цитат (по памяти), с вашего позволения. Ачжан Сумедхо на летнем ретрите  говорил, даже, кажется не раз

1. Что бы вы не _думали_ относительно того, кем вы являетесь - это будет заблуждением...

2. Плод Архатства обретается не _достижением_ чего-либо, а напротив, тотальным отпусканием...

----------


## sergey

Сначала отвечу До1, Дмитрию позже.



> Буддийское воззрение, это не совсем "система взглядов". К примеру, одним из синонимов _samma-ditthi_ (skt. _samyak-drsti_) является _vipassana_.


Жаль, что вы не дали ссылки на книгу Фуллера. Но я думаю, что он сам в своей статье основывается на сутрах и других текстах. Я думаю, что синонимом samma-ditthi vipassana может выступать например в Вибханге (книга из Абхидхамма=питаки), где в определениях понятий собираются много родственных понятий, которые при этом в других текстах нередко употребляются в разных контекстах.
Но это палийское слово samma-ditthi. Я спрашивал Дмитрия про русское слово "воззрение". Как Дмитрий ответил и как я сам предполагал "воззрение ... - это система взглядов". Это и не удивительно, т.к. насколько я понимаю, _воззрение_ и _взгляд_ в русском языке примерно синонимы. Часто употребляется мн.число "воззрения" - как синоним "взгляды". Единственное, мне кажется, что "взгляды" - более обычное слово, а "воззрение" более _возвышенное_. И этимологически эти слова образованы схожим образом взгляд-взглянуть, воззрение-воззреть-взирать (ВЗИРАТЬ, взираю, взираешь, несов. (к воззреть), на кого-что (книжн. устар.). Глядеть, смотреть. - _по Ушакову_)

Что касается понятия ditthi, я считаю, что в буддийских текстах, где язык - живой, где есть игра слов, это понятие употребляется в  двух разных смыслах, хотя возможно родственных
Например, если взять Махачаттарисака сутту, то в ней Будда говорит о
 ложных взглядах,
 и истинных взглядах двух видов:
- с омрачениями (сасава), сопряженные с заслугами, с накоплением (существования),мирские (локия).
-без омрачений (анасава), внемирские (локкутара), фактор пути.
Будда перечисляет первые: есть то, что дается, что принимается, есть плоды хороших и плохих поступкоов, есть этот мир и иной мир, ... (все не перевожу, см. сутту).
Про вторые Будда говорит, что это: мудрость, фактор мудрости, сила мудрости, различение дхамм как фактор пути -  тех, чей ум в результате следования пути чист от омрачений (асав), т.е. архатов. (тоже перевожу частично).
Т.е. Первые истинные взгляды - это принимаемые положения, взгляды, воззрения, непосредственного знания в отношении которых нет (необязательно есть). Вторые истинные взгляды - это не какие-то конкретные воззрения, взгляды, а способность ясно видеть, познавать различать.
Еще можно посмотреть Самма-диттхи сутту (МН 9).
Я считаю, что здесь расширяется понятие "взгляды" и употребление слова "воззрение" или "взгляд" практически взаимозаменяемо.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Жаль, что вы не дали ссылки на книгу Фуллера.


Некоторые страницы:
http://books.google.com/books/taylor...d=Ork586jWfK4C
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0415...0D#reader-link
http://www.questia.com/PM.qst?a=o&d=108941967

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Например, если взять, то в ней Будда говорит о ложных взглядах и истинных взглядах...


Ну, вот! А говорите, что не понимаете что такое воззрение.  :Smilie:   В восьмеричном благородном пути есть такой пункт как "правильное воззрение/ правильные взгляды". В Палийских суттах Будда определяет, что под этим понимается, что  считается верным и что ошибочным.




> Первые истинные взгляды - это принимаемые положения, взгляды, воззрения, непосредственного знания в отношении которых нет (необязательно есть). 
> 
> Вторые истинные взгляды - это не какие-то конкретные воззрения, взгляды, а способность ясно видеть, познавать различать.


Совершенно верно. В слове "воззрение" так же присутствует этот двойной смысл: а) воззрение как система верных взглядов; б) воззрение как результат практики - то есть лхатонг/випассана.




> Я считаю, что здесь расширяется понятие "взгляды" и употребление слова "воззрение" или "взгляд" практически взаимозаменяемо.


Именно так. И спасибо До1, что помог найти палийский эквивалент этому понятию.

----------


## Tiop

> Ну, вот! А говорите, что не понимаете что такое воззрение. В восьмеричном благородном пути есть такой пункт как "правильное воззрение/ правильные взгляды". В Палийских суттах Будда определяет, что под этим понимается, что считается верным и что ошибочным.


Дима, Сергей очень правильно написал и дал ссылки на сутты:




> Например Пантхака меньший получил простейшие наставления, о том, что настоящая грязь - это не грязь на тряпочке, а грязь страсти, ненависти и омраченности - и тут же реализовал плод архатства вместе с четырьмя аналитическими знаниями. После этого он смог прочитать проповедь Дхармы перед собранием мирян и монахов, хотя до этого не мог заучить и одной строфы. Какое же он по вашему воззрение реализовал? *Он обрел мудрость,* *прямое знание**, способность самому познавать.*
> В тхераваде вообще есть понятие диттхи-упадана, которое означает опору на воззрения или привязанность к воззрениям и которая оставляется в процессе следования на пути.
> В ряде сутр Будда пишет, что мудрый, успокоившийся, оставляет все учения и воззрения.


Именно привязанность, в суттах говорится о знании возникновения взглядов, причин взглядов, поводов для взглядов, прекращения взглядов, нового их зарождения и т.п., чем достигается свобода от взглядов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *When one understand how form, feeling, perception, formations, and consciousness (and how the eye, etc.) are impermanent, he therein possesses Right View.*


S. 22.51, 35.155

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, Сергей очень правильно написал и дал ссылки на сутты:


А кто говорит, что не правильно? Все правильно он написал и дал правильные ссылки.




> Именно привязанность, в суттах говорится о знании возникновения взглядов, причин взглядов, поводов для взглядов, прекращения взглядов, нового их зарождения и т.п., чем достигается свобода от взглядов.


Слава буддам! Наконец-то, мы нашли общий язык и поняли что подразумевается под "воззрением".  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Слава буддам! Наконец-то, мы нашли общий язык и поняли что подразумевается под "воззрением".


И где здесь "воззрение"? Здесь только свобода от него.

----------


## До

> Жаль, что вы не дали ссылки на книгу Фуллера.


К сожалению, у меня нет ссылки, но если кому надо могу выслать её скан по емайл.

----------


## sergey

> 1) Что является целью Вашей практики? Достижение архатства, что-то иное?
> 2) Что по-Вашему есть Нирвана? Что такое ниродха?
> 3) Человек ставший Архатом может ли переродиться снова в мире людей по собственному желанию ради помощи другим существам?
> 4) Верите ли Вы в то, что Шакьямуни уже являлся Татхагатой до того, как он родился на Джамбудвипе или он стал Буддой, сидя под деревом Бодхи?
> 5) Что является коренной причиной страдания и падения в Сансару?
> 6) Каким путем должен следовать человек, чтобы стать Архатом?
> 
> Пока хватит.


Ну, слава Богу, что хватило шести, а не тридцати шести.  :Smilie:   Вы думаете, мне следует на все из них отвечать? А если бы вам пришло на ум задать мне тридцать шесть?  :Confused:  Кстати вы тоже не ответили не кое-какие вопросы, которые здесь я задал вам.  Я отвечу выборочно.
1) Дима, я уже писал, что обсуждать свои личные цели и мотивы в этой теме не собираюсь. Если говорить вообще о целях, совсем коротко и без аргументов, то я думаю, что в тхераваде человек может практиковать с очень разными целями: от повышения своего социального статуса, избавления от болезней,  лучшего перерождения, и т.д. до достижения полного пробуждения. Кстати в тхеравадинских текстах (постканонических, если не ошибаюсь, Ассаджи на подфоруме по Тхераваде ссылался на них) рассказывается о монахе по имени Аджита, которому Будда предсказал, что он станет Буддой Меттеей (Майтреей). 
2)Про ниббану можно сказать, что это прекращение страданий (дукха ниродха). 
http://nibbanadhatu.org/nibbana/15/nirodha
Про нее можно сказать, что ниббана - это прекращение страсти, ненависти и омрачения (рагаккхая, досаккхая, мохаккхая) - так определил Сарипутта ниббану, отвечая на вопрос одного человека. Судя по приведенной ссылке, так же говорил и сам Будда. Про ниббану можно сказать, что это окончание жажды - таньханиродхо. (см. ссылку, это слова Будды). Также Будда говорил, что ниббана - не рожденная, не ставшая, необусловленная. Можете прочитать по ссылке статью Валполы Рахулы.
В сутте анализа элементов (Дхатувибханга сутта) Будда говорит, что ниббана - это высшая истина: Etaṃ hi bhikkhu, paramaṃ ariyasaccaṃ yadidaṃ amosadhammaṃ nibbānaṃ.
Про ниббану было несколько тем на подфоруме Тхеравады, вот например оттуда:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...77&postcount=2

Что такое ниродха? Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду. Слово ниродха означает прекращение. Встречается например в выражениях таньха-ниродха - прекращение жажды. Есть такое йогическое состояние - прекращение чувств и осознавания - санняведаитаниродха-самапатти. Это слово (ниродха) встречается в описании патиччасамуппады.

Видите, вопросы короткие, а ответы получаются длинные. Есть такая присказка: "Что легко и что трудно? Задавать такие вопросы легко, отвечать на них трудно."
Поскольку это форум, пока закруглюсь, отвечу только на вопрос, на который могу ответить коротко
6) Каким путем должен следовать человек, чтобы стать Архатом?
Я верю, что благородным восьмизвенным путем.
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm
А вообще, знаете, эти вопросы  - оффтопик. Если хотите обсуждать, пожалуйста задавайте их в отдельной теме. Хотя, вроде бы, поскольку мы уже определились с тем, что взгляды есть, а я так понимаю, что цель вопросов была продемонстрировать, какие именно взгляды (воззрения) бывают, то есть ли в них нужда применительно к данной теме?

sergey:



> Я понимаю, что означает, например, "реализовать, осуществить наставления".


Д.Ч.:



> Воззрение излагается в Типитаке и наставлениях


Не каждое наставление относится к тому, что обычно понимают под воззрением. Например, если говорят, сядь, скрестив ноги и наблюдай за своим дыханием, то это наставление, но к воззрениям я бы это не отнес. 




> Наконец-то, мы нашли общий язык и поняли что подразумевается под "воззрением".


Дима, я с самого начала обсуждения совсем не отрицал, что есть взгляды, ложные, истинные и т.д.( был только вопрос воззрение  - это то же или другое). У меня непонимание вызвало выражение "реализовать воззрение".

----------


## Huandi

> Про ниббану можно сказать, что это окончание жажды - таньханиродхо.


Ну и все - нет таньхи, нет и причин для бытия. Разве разумно мыслить, что Будда продолжает вечно переживать нечто, к чему он не имеет желания? Совершенно нет.

В некоторых школах махаяны вопрос более-менее решается отрицанием паринирваны как таковой, и фактическим отождествлением понятия Будды и бодхисаттвы. То есть, Будда в этом случае продолжает существовать не для себя, а для других.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ну, слава Богу, что хватило шести, а не тридцати шести.   Вы думаете, мне следует на все из них отвечать? А если бы вам пришло на ум задать мне тридцать шесть?


Сергей, конечно, не обязательно отвечать на все эти вопросы. К тому же я, примерно знаю, что Вы ответите. Но когда Вы написали, что не понимаете, что такое воззрение, Вы меня вынудили создать этот опросник, содержащий главные составляющие буддийского воззрения, а именно: воззрение на 1) основу; 2) путь и 3) плод.

Все эти три изложены в четырех благородных истинах.

В Тхераваде:

Основа: истина о страдании и причине страдания, путь: восьмизвенный благородный путь, плод: нирвана (состояние Архата). 

Нирвана, поскольку у нас нет собственного опыта, Буддой определяется через свою противоположность, то есть как «дукха ниродха» (прекращение страдания). Причина страдания и падения в сансару– «танха». Нирвана, как Вы правильно указали, также определяется через «танханиродхо», то есть прекращения жажды трех видов: жажды чувственных удовольствий, жажды бытия и небытия.

В Махаяне:

Основа: та же - истина о страдании и причине страдания. 

Путь: накопление заслуг и мудрости посредством шести или - по развернутой классификации - десяти парамит. Это - десять бхуми (уровней), которые проходят бодхисаттвы на своем пути.

Плод: Аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, всесовершенная, непревзойденная и окончательная пробужденность, трикайя  Будды, мудрость Праджняпарамиты.

Иногда указывают на разность в намерении. Считается, что первые стремятся к личному Освобождению в Нирване, а вторые - к Просветлению ради спасения всех существ.

Эти воззрения содержатся в тибетском варианте Трипитаки, а также чаньских сутрах.

По тибетской версии вышеперечисленные школы условно называются учениями Сутры и относятся к колесницам причины (Хетуяне), а учения Тантры и Дзогчен – к колесницам плода (Пхалаяне). Все они имеют различное воззрение на основу, путь и плод.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Не каждое наставление относится к тому, что обычно понимают под воззрением. Например, если говорят, сядь, скрестив ноги и наблюдай за своим дыханием, то это наставление, но к воззрениям я бы это не отнес.


Бесспорно.




> Дима, я с самого начала обсуждения совсем не отрицал, что есть взгляды, ложные, истинные и т.д.( был только вопрос воззрение  - это то же или другое). У меня непонимание вызвало выражение "реализовать воззрение".


Как верно заметил участник До1, палийский термин "самма-диттхи" может означать как систему верных взглядов, так и плод практики, то есть непосредственное и прямое знание, випассана - видение как есть. 

Под выражением "реализовать воззрение" подразумевается реализация плода практики, то есть когда на смену системе взглядов приходит личный опыт непосредственного переживания/видение как оно есть. С этого момента наступает свобода от всяких воззрений, к чему и призывал Tiop.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Сначала человек понимает умом
...
When one understand how form, feeling, perception, formations, and consciousness (and how the eye, etc.) are impermanent, he therein possesses Right View.
...

Потом убеждается в этом с помощью прямого восприятия.

Некоторые данный процесс называют "реализацией Воззрения".

----------


## До

> Сначала человек понимает умом
> ...
> When one understand how form, feeling, perception, formations, and consciousness (and how the eye, etc.) are impermanent, he therein possesses Right View.
> ...
> 
> Потом убеждается в этом с помощью прямого восприятия.
> 
> Некоторые данный процесс называют "реализацией Воззрения".


Тот кто так _видит_, тому никакие дополнительные реализации не требуются.

ps. Насчет того что некое "сначала понимание" является элементом пути в буддизме - не встречал никогда такого, это не более чем памятование и не считается пониманием.

----------


## До

> В Махаяне:
> Основа: та же - истина о страдании и причине страдания. Только в качестве коренной причины на первом месте идет «авидья» (неведение).


Кто это сказал? Авидья на первом месте, это в _пратитьсясамутпада_, которая признаётся всеми школами. В махаяне добавляется кроме _клеша-аваран_ ещё _джнея-аварана_. Так вот авидья, это же клеша, т.е. относится к клеша-аваранам. Тришна (танха) корень страдания - вторая БИ - в махаяне точно так же как и во всех остальных направлениях. Можно свериться с Арья-Асангой (_Абхидхармасамуччая_).

----------


## sergey

> Под выражением "реализовать воззрение" подразумевается реализация плода практики, то есть когда на смену системе взглядов приходит личный опыт непосредственного переживания/видение как оно есть.


Дима, спасибо, ответ на свой вопрос я получил.

P.S. Я пишу "вы" с маленькой буквы из-за привязанности к воззрениям (шутка). В письмах - да, с большой, но как-то решил, что на форумах, где обычно общаешься все-таки на вы, писать постоянно с большой - получается какой-то несколько официозный тон. А в каких-то ситуациях писать с большой, в других - с маленькой, тоже - человек может подумать, "почему ко мне - с маленькой, а к другому - с большой". А так опять нескладно - вы ко мне с большой, а я - с маленькой. Не примите за неуважение.

----------


## До

> Я пишу "вы" с маленькой буквы


С маленькой буквы писать правильно.
http://webmaster.yandex.ru/you_full.xml

----------


## Tiop

> Под выражением "реализовать воззрение" подразумевается реализация плода практики, то есть когда на смену системе взглядов приходит личный опыт непосредственного переживания/видение как оно есть. С этого момента наступает свобода от всяких воззрений, к чему и призывал Tiop.


Это не я призывал, это Будда говорит, что чтобы практиковать то, чему он учит, нужно освободиться от всех взглядов и видеть вещи как-они-есть. 
Как сказал Ассаджи: 


> Рассматривается динамика составляющих опыта в их обусловленном возникновении:
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn148.htm


Этот "правильный взгляд" тогда есть отсутствие взглядов, но видение. Такая диалектика...

Будда говорит, что освобождение, которому он учит - абсолютное.

Будда отличается от араханта тем, что совершив неисчислимые подвиги, приходя в мир, достигает Ниббаны\Бодхи\Вимоккхи и учит других достижению этого.

http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal.../ay/arahat.htm

http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...ghlight=buddha

----------


## Mike

> это Будда говорит, что чтобы практиковать то, чему он учит, нужно освободиться от всех взглядов и видеть вещи как-они-есть. 
> ]


Таким образом,"видение вещей как они есть" противоставляется "системе
взглядов". Когда речь идет о вещах достаточно простых или же близких
к непосредственному врсприятию,это понятно.Но как быть с более сложными
вещами,которые могут быть поняты только в определенном котексте и/или
требуют определенного анализа и теории для их понимания? Или как быть с
отвлеченными (например, научными) понятиями?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Это не я призывал, это Будда говорит, что чтобы практиковать то, чему он учит, нужно освободиться от всех взглядов и видеть вещи как-они-есть.


Прекрасный призыв! Тогда забудьте все о чем вы читали в Типитаке, сожгите все свои буддийские книжки, забудьте все, чему вас учили ваши учителя, освободитесь от "глухомани" буддийских воззрений и вперед! 

Но, если кто-то у вас попросит объяснить, собственно, а чем вы занимаетесь, когда садитесь на подушку для медитации, с какой целью вы это делаете, или, например, в чем причина неудовлетворенности и как вы собираетесь достигать Освобождения, что понимается под "аниччей" и "анаттой" и т.д. Вы не будете знать, что сказать и начнете плавать в самых элементарных вещах. Что и происходит на деле. И надо очень постараться, чтобы обвинить Валполу Рахулу в собственных измышлениях!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ситала_Бхиккху

освобождение от взглядов - не верьте теории Дарвина, о том что человек произошел от обезьяны, не верьте другим теориям, а попробуйте попытаться выяснить это сам. Скупое пояснение, конечно, но что то в этом роде, человек должен познать себя сам, прежде отринув теории и мнения общепринятые ранее и которым он доверял или верил. Нужно следовать новому пути, так как оно учит, испробовать, поразмышлять над ним, и в конце концов, прийти к какому либо решению. Доверять или не доверять.

----------


## Tiop

> Прекрасный призыв! Тогда забудьте все о чем вы читали в Типитаке, сожгите все свои буддийские книжки, забудьте все, чему вас учили ваши учителя, освободитесь от "глухомани" буддийских воззрений и вперед!


А в Типитаке нет "взглядов", только свобода от них, которая ещё именуется _sammA di.t.thi_, "правильный взгляд".




> когда садитесь на подушку для медитации,


Это не обязательно делать




> И надо очень постараться, чтобы обвинить Валполу Рахулу в собственных измышлениях!


Валпола Рахула говорит, что Будда отрицал Атман, это *неверно*. См.http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1695

Причём здесь мои измышления?




> Что и происходит на деле.


Как не буду знать, если я просто опишу, что происходит на деле? *Это никакое не "воззрение".*



> Но, если кто-то у вас попросит объяснить, собственно, а чем вы занимаетесь, когда садитесь на подушку для медитации, с какой целью вы это делаете, или, например, в чем причина неудовлетворенности и как вы собираетесь достигать Освобождения, что понимается под "аниччей" и "анаттой" и т.д.


Будда не даёт "воззрений", он описывает, в чём причина дуккхи. "Объяснять", что такое анатта и аничча можно только сославшись на действительное положение дел и порекомендовав проверить, так ли обстоят дела, или нет.



> Вы не будете знать, что сказать и начнете плавать в самых элементарных вещах.


Метафизические теории действительно неприемлемы, как можно объяснить то, что не знаешь - т.е. если не постиг анатту или аниччу "на практике"?

Элементарные понятия будут заключаться в советах по практике, которые никак не "воззрения".

----------


## PampKin Head

> А в Типитаке нет "взглядов", только свобода от них, которая ещё именуется sammA di.t.thi, "правильный взгляд".


Прикольно, а последовательное изложение пратитьясамутпады - это что? А описание иных миров, существ, прошлых и будущих жизней? Может для некоторых - это прямое восприятие, но для остальных - нечто другое.

----------


## Tiop

> Прикольно, а последовательное изложение пратитьясамутпады - это что?


Наставления по практике?




> Например Пантхака меньший получил простейшие наставления, о том, что настоящая грязь - это не грязь на тряпочке, а грязь страсти, ненависти и омраченности - и тут же реализовал плод архатства вместе с четырьмя аналитическими знаниями. После этого он смог прочитать проповедь Дхармы перед собранием мирян и монахов, хотя до этого не мог заучить и одной строфы. Какое же он по вашему воззрение реализовал? Он обрел мудрость, прямое знание, способность самому познавать.
> В тхераваде вообще есть понятие диттхи-упадана, которое означает опору на воззрения или привязанность к воззрениям и которая оставляется в процессе следования на пути.
> В ряде сутр Будда пишет, что мудрый, успокоившийся, оставляет все учения и воззрения.


Все взгляды са-асава  подлежат оставлению. 

http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...4&postcount=90

----------


## До

> А в Типитаке нет "взглядов", только свобода от них, которая ещё именуется _sammA di.t.thi_, "правильный взгляд".


Вот как в Типитаке нет взглядов, а только свобода от них - открываем замечательную _Maha-cattarisaka Sutta_ (MN 117) и читаем:



> "Of those, right view is the forerunner. And how is right view the forerunner? One discerns wrong view as wrong view, and right view as right view. This is one's right view. And what is wrong view? 'There is nothing given, nothing offered, nothing sacrificed. There is no fruit or result of good or bad actions. There is no this world, no next world, no mother, no father, no spontaneously reborn beings; no priests or contemplatives who, faring rightly & practicing rightly, proclaim this world & the next after having directly known & realized it for themselves.' This is wrong view.
> 
> "And what is right view? Right view, I tell you, is of two sorts: There is right view with fermentations [_asava_], siding with merit, resulting in the acquisitions [of becoming]; and there is noble right view, without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path.
> 
> *"And what is the right view that has fermentations, sides with merit, & results in acquisitions? 'There is what is given, what is offered, what is sacrificed. There are fruits & results of good & bad actions. There is this world & the next world. There is mother & father. There are spontaneously reborn beings; there are priests & contemplatives who, faring rightly & practicing rightly, proclaim this world & the next after having directly known & realized it for themselves.' This is the right view that has fermentations, sides with merit, & results in acquisitions.*
> 
> "And what is the right view that is without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path? The discernment, the faculty of discernment, the strength of discernment, analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening, the path factor of right view in one developing the noble path whose mind is noble, whose mind is free from fermentations, who is fully possessed of the noble path. This is the right view that is without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path.
> 
> "One tries to abandon wrong view & to enter into right view: This is one's right effort. One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness. Thus these three qualities — right view, right effort, & right mindfulness — run & circle around right view.


Заодно эта цитата и имеет отношение к теме треда.

----------


## Tiop

Совершенно верно, я же написал:
Все взгляды са-асава подлежат оставлению. 

Ан-асава же не взгляды, но видение.

Будда о четырёх "игах", об "иге" взглядов:




> "And how is there the yoke of views? There is the case where a certain person does not discern, as it actually is present, the origination, the passing away, the allure, the drawbacks, & the escape from views. When he does not discern, as it actually is present, the origination, the passing away, the allure, the drawbacks, & the escape from views, then — with regard to views — he is obsessed with view-passion, view-delight, view-attraction, view-infatuation, view-thirst, view-fever, view-fascination, view-craving. This is the yoke of sensuality, the yoke of becoming, & the yoke of views.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.than.html

----------


## PampKin Head

> Наставления по практике?


А рассказы о прошлых жизнях?

----------


## До

> См.http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1695


Увы, но приведённый вами "_всесторонний анализ анатты палийских текстов_" распадается как карточный домик стоит подуть легкому ветерку точного знания.

Если анатмавада является домыслом живших гораздо позже Будды архатов, то отсуствие анатмавады является таким-же домыслом, что я сейчас и постараюсь продемонстрировать поставив пару вопросов к вашему "всестороннему анализу" на которые вы не сможете ответить оставаясь в рамках анти-анатмавадического понимания.




> Будда говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам".


а) Первый вопрос, который необходимо поставить и на который нет ответа, это *что именно*, точно и конкретно такое эти "себя" и "сам"? (На что указывает это типа возвратное местоимение?)




> "Анатта" - практика разотождествления с составлящими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами. ... Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной". Это отсутствие отождествления с пятью кхандхами


б) Второй вопрос, который необходимо поставить, это *как именно*, точно и конкретно устанавливается, что скандхи к ним не относятся (не обладают некими характеристиками).





> "Анатта" в буддизме означает, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна. "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности.


А почему не "я и есть скандхи"? Как вы устанавливаете, что "я _не_ есть скандхи"? Если у вас нет чёткого критерия, то это не более чем выражение _желания_ не быть скандхами.





> Будду наличие "я" интересовало не в метафизическом смысле, а как наличие наслоения, искажающего восприятие домыслами отождествления и присвоения.


Что за наслоение такое, что точно оно из себя представляет?




> Убеждение в существовании или несуществовании "я" относится к метафизическим воззрениям типа "вселенная вечна" и "вселенная не вечна", все из которых некорректны и не ведут к Пробуждению.


Что в них метафизического? Как вы определили точно, что они метафизические?

----------


## До

> Совершенно верно, я же написал: Все взгляды са-асава подлежат оставлению. Ан-асава же не взгляды, но видение. Будда о четырёх "игах", об "иге" взглядов: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.than.html


Тем не менее самма-диттхи с асавами называются _правильными взглядами_. А то что вы процитировали об иге взглядов видимо относится не к самма-диттхи, а к неправильным диттхи. Арья Асанга объясняет _drstiyoga_ (т.е. то от чем вы процитировали) как _преследование ложной святой жизни_, т.е. небуддийские пути.

Насколько я понимаю есть два критерия правильности взглядов - 1) приводит ли следование им к цели (мокше), 2) свободны ли они от танхи. А вовсе не наличие отсутсвие взглядов, иначе бы и дебил (или животное) обладал самма-диттхи.

----------


## Mike

> освобождение от взглядов - не верьте теории Дарвина, о том что человек произошел от обезьяны, не верьте другим теориям, а попробуйте попытаться выяснить это сам.


Если уж идти до конца, то ведь надо просто отказаться от теории Дарвина. Или избавление от страданий, или разные теории. Третьего не дано.

----------


## Tiop

> А то что вы процитировали об иге взглядов видимо относится не к самма-диттхи, а к неправильным диттхи


Видимо, это не так.

Самма-дитхи это и есть оставление взглядов:




> "And what is the* right view that is without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path?* The discernment, the faculty of discernment, the strength of discernment, analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening, the path factor of right view in one developing the noble path whose mind is noble, whose mind is free from fermentations, who is fully possessed of the noble path. *This is the right view that is without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path.*





> "And how is there the yoke of views? There is the case where a certain person does not discern, as it actually is present, the origination, the passing away, the allure, the drawbacks, & *the escape from views*. When he does not discern, as it actually is present, the origination, the passing away, the allure, the drawbacks, & the escape from views, then — with regard to views — he is obsessed with view-passion, view-delight, view-attraction, view-infatuation, view-thirst, view-fever, view-fascination, view-craving. This is the yoke of sensuality, the yoke of becoming, & the yoke of views.


На мой взгляд, очевидно, что в традиции концепции и теоретизирование понимаются как практические наставления, а не как некие "самоценные "воззрения""

По поводу анаттавады, на мой взгляд, Вы вырвали из внутренне целостного анализа несколько примеров, и сделали это игнорируя внутреннюю связность.




> Увы, но приведённый вами "всесторонний анализ анатты палийских текстов" распадается как карточный домик стоит подуть легкому ветерку точного знания.


 :Smilie:  Это несеръезно.

Хочу поинтересоваться, Вы эти вопросы адресовали мне или Ассаджи?

В любом случае, давайте об анаттаваде продолжим в соответствующей теме.

Майк,



> Таким образом,"видение вещей как они есть" противоставляется "системе
> взглядов". Когда речь идет о вещах достаточно простых или же близких
> к непосредственному врсприятию,это понятно.Но как быть с более сложными
> вещами,которые могут быть поняты только в определенном котексте и/или
> требуют определенного анализа и теории для их понимания? Или как быть с
> отвлеченными (например, научными) понятиями?


Как я понимаю, скорее постоянное стремление к распознаванию того, как всё есть, противопоставляется жесткой приверженности взглядам, иногда догматической, например "мир таков, я таков, душа такова", а также приверженность как определенному всему, чего касаются и что задают эти взгляды, т.е. приверженность чисто спекулятивным, интеллектуальным построениям как руководству к действию.

Приведите, пожалуйста, пример специального анализа и теории, необходимых для понимания чего-либо (в нашем контексте). Какого рода понимание ищется?

----------


## Huandi

> В любом случае, давайте об анаттаваде продолжим в соответствующей теме.


Вы в той теме игнорируете аргументы и прямые вопросы, и скатились к спору о том, действительно ли является уважаемым и авторитетным учителем один их самых известных в мире тхеравадинов,  о каком еще "продолжении" говорите?  :Cool:

----------


## Mike

[QUOTE=Tiop


Майк,


Как я понимаю, скорее постоянное стремление к распознаванию того, как всё есть, противопоставляется жесткой приверженности взглядам, иногда догматической, например "мир таков, я таков, душа такова", а также приверженность как определенному всему, чего касаются и что задают эти взгляды, т.е. приверженность чисто спекулятивным, интеллектуальным построениям как руководству к действию.

Приведите, пожалуйста, пример специального анализа и теории, необходимых для понимания чего-либо (в нашем контексте). Какого рода понимание ищется?[/QUOTE]
Например, квантовая механика. Гоенка пишет:"Будда своим мощным сосредоточенным умом глубоко проник в собственную природу и обнаружил,что все материальные частицы составлены из мельчайших субатомных частиц, непрерывно исчезающих и возникающих..." Это пример "видения как есть" А вот ученый физик пользуется сложным аппаратом, строит модели.Конечно, в данном случае получается другая картина мира. Но это уже не "видение как есть".Получается так, что любая научная теория,как не основанная на самонаблюдении и интроспекции, не дает "видения как есть'

----------


## sergey

Интересно, как подменился тезис. Напомню, что тема была - про випассану. В одном сообщении Дима Чабсунчин написал, 



> Начнем с того, что цель любой практики одна, а именно обретение знания. Знание чего? Ответ зависит от воззрения, которого придерживается тот или иной практик.





> Тхеравадин, махаянист, тантрист и дзогченпа все могут заниматься сидячей медитацией, но тхеравадин это делает с намерением реализовать воззрение школы Тхеравада, махаянист - воззрение Праджняпарамиты, тантрист – воззрение Махамудры, наконец, дзогченпа – воззрение Дзогчен.


Во-первых, в суттах Будда говорит и его ученики говорят, что цель - освобождение.
Во-вторых, здесь Д.Чабсунчин пишет о том, что разные воззрения приводят к разным знаниям, причем перечисляет четыре разных знания. Вот можно было еще спросить, а если кто-то следует ложному воззрению, он его в конце концов также успешно реализует? Я написал, что *результатом* буддийской практики (в отношении знания) является мудрость - способность видеть самому (и само знание и знания тоже, конечно результат). Не буду сейчас опять приводить ссылки, но Будда говорит, что практика развития саматхи и випассаны приводит к освобождению соответственно ума и мудрости. А мудрость - это не набор фиксированных знаний, а способность *получать* знания. Направил свой ум на что-то и познал это. В конце концов Д. Чабсунчин вроде бы согласился с этим (хотя м.б. и не совсем с этим, если хочет, пусть уточнит). И отсюда - *прямолинейное сопоставление учений и наставлений с выводами о результатах - неправильно*. Я не собираюсь доказывать, что тхеравадины постигают воззрения Махамудры, Праджняпармиты, дзогчен. Я даже не знаю точно, в чем состоят эти _воззрения_ и истинные ли они. Но то, как получая разные наставления и изучая  разные явления, приходят к одному и тому же освобождению, об этом говорится например в сутте об истинных взглядах (Саммадиттхи сутта). 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....009.ntbb.html
В ней Сарипутта говорит, что можно постичь неблагое и благое и через это избавиться от неведения, обрести знание и положить конец страданиям. А можно постичь "питание" - ахара и также избавиться от неведения, обрести знание и избавиться от страдания. И еще перечисляет в этой сутре 14 вариантов того, познавая что, можно избавиться от неведения, обрести знание и избавиться от страдания, например - имя-форму или например сознание, или например bhava. Не получается же из 16 разных способов 16 разных результатов, а получается один - освобождение. Для иллюстрации я приводил пример Пантхаки Малого.

Второе: в Ваджраяне конечно учений много. Например Геше Тинлей перечисляет вайбхашику, саутрантику, мадхъямаку (жентонг и рантонг), йогачару. Тут еще упоминали Махамудру, дзогчен, праджняпарамиту. Плюс практики, где нужно запомнить вид идама, его мантру, способ визуализации... 
Конечно, если человек все это изучает, сопоставляет, пытается "реализовать", а ему говорят, что в тхераваде "не опираются на воззрения" (это я утрированный вариант утверждения привожу, так уж скорей в дзен говорили), то предполагаю, что у человека может возникнуть недоумение, как это так?
Разные школы, разный подход. Вот например лекция Аджана Сумедхо, как раз к практике випассаны:
http://dalma.ru/library/books/cittav...ning_mind.html

И в третьих (или о том же самом). Как писал уважаемый Ситала_Бхиккху, "человек должен познать себя сам" "испробовать, поразмышлять над ним". О том же непостоянстве совсем нет нужды заучивать как догму. Мы сами можем убедиться в непостоянстве явлений, даже не будучи архатами, как об этом говорит аджан Сумедхо в лекции. Так же и с анаттой. Конечно, есть разные "уровни" постижения, но мне даже странно, когда говорят, что допустим непостоянство, аничча - это воззрение. Вы что же этого (непостоянства) сами не видите? Как раз если сделать это воззрением, в смысле того, что ухватиться за эти слова, вместо того, чтобы самому постараться увидеть непостоянство, как оно действительно есть, то и получается догматическое воззрение. Я с этим сталкивался: когда люди, рассуждают так, будто вообще вокруг все меняется как трансформеры - вот это и есть привязанность к воззрениям.

Конечно, есть истинные взгляды, например как об этом говорится в Махачаттарасика сутте. 

До1, а вы, если цитирует сутру, которую уже упоминали и цитировали в теме, то хоть бы упомянули об этом. А то я здесь раньше ссылался на Махачаттарисака сутру, приводил изложение отрывка из нее, а вы пишете о ней как будто в первый раз, хотя приводите тот же отрывок. Если люди не в курсе, то могут подумать, что это другой текст и что-то новое, о чем еще не говорилось.

----------


## Tiop

> Но это уже не "видение как есть".Получается так, что любая научная теория,как не основанная на самонаблюдении и интроспекции, не дает "видения как есть'


Майк, ученый физик ведь интерпретирует показания приборов, используя при этом концептуальный анализ, оперирует символами. Наверное, это сильно отлично от того, чему учил Будда...

----------


## Tiop

Определение Самма диттхи:

"And what is right view? Knowledge with regard to stress, knowledge with regard to the origination of stress, knowledge with regard to the cessation of stress, knowledge with regard to the way of practice leading to the cessation of stress: This is called right view."  DN. 22.

Т.е. это "знание относительно страдания, знание относительно происхождения страдания, знание относительно прекращения страдания, знание относительно пути практики, ведущего к прекращению страдания."

Подборка цитат о Самма диттхи: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html

О четырех истинах:




> Как выяснилось, это словосочетание означает "действительность для Благородных". Для четырех видов Благородных личностей, от "вступивших в поток" до Архатов, эти четыре - опытный факт. Отсюда и такое название.
> 
> "Sacca" в данном случае означает "действительность" (опытный факт).


http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,302.0.html

(см. там ссылку на детальное обсуждение)

Т.е.: "истина" в русском языке может означать и факт, и правильное утверждения о факте. В этой формуле слово "истина" указывает на факт, а не на утверждение о нём.

----------


## Huandi

Непосредственное знание Четырех Благородных Истин это уже архатство. А до этого необходимо соответствующее воззрение о 4БИ, которое является первым и важнейшим фактором, основой 8-ричного пути. И воззрение уже служит объектом памятования, концентрации, випашьяны (рассматривание дхарм согласно характеристикам трилакшаны) и т.п. Кратко, воззрение (как минимум 1-ой Истины) заключено в формуле трилакшана - дукха, анитья, анатма.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Интересно, как подменился тезис. Напомню, что тема была - про випассану. Во-вторых, здесь Д.Чабсунчин пишет о том, что разные воззрения приводят к разным знаниям, причем перечисляет четыре разных знания.


При кажущемся внешнем сходстве по форме, практика подобная Випассане, в разных школах буддизма имеет разный смысл и тактические цели, что обусловлено тем, что они имеют разные воззрения на основу, путь и плод. Однако, это вовсе не означает, что *конечный плод* всех этих колесниц является чем-то разным. Конечная цель всех колесниц одна и та же, согласно текстам Падмасамбхавы и Третьего Кармапы. 

Мы попытались найти общий язык и выяснить, что понимается под воззрением. Я утверждаю, что воззрение Тхеравады и Махаяны основано на четырех благородных истинах. При этом путь и плод определяются их последователями по-разному. После чего раздались голоса – нам не нужны никакие доктрины и взгляды! Долой воззрения!

Разумеется, опора на изучение, размышление и развитие мудрости (праджни) – это не единственный путь. История знает примеры, когда малограмотные необразованные ученики, имея лишь доверие к своим гуру и используя только метод, достигали цели. Действительно, книжные знания не имеют никакой ценности, если они не реализованы на личном опыте.

Честно говоря, я не понимаю, что мы здесь обсуждаем и с чем вы не согласны?

----------


## Ассаджи

Мне тоже непонятно, зачем здесь спорить.
У участников дискуссии практически нет общих критериев достоверности аргументации, для них авторитетны совершенно разные, противоречащие, источники и тексты.

----------


## До

> Видимо, это не так.


Очевидно вы ошибаетесь.




> Самма-дитхи это и есть оставление взглядов: 
> 
> "And what is the right view that is without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path? The discernment, the faculty of discernment, the strength of discernment, *analysis of qualities* as a factor for Awakening, the path factor of right view in one developing the noble path whose mind is noble, whose mind is free from fermentations, who is fully possessed of the noble path. This is the right view that is without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path.


В цитате нет речи об оставлении правильного взгляда. Тем более в предыдущем абзаце он приводится и называется _правильным_.

То что вы утверждаете противоречит и не основанно на суттах.




> "And how is there the yoke of views? There is the case where a certain person does not discern, as it actually is present, the origination, the passing away, the allure, the drawbacks, & the escape from views. When he does not discern, as it actually is present, the origination, the passing away, the allure, the drawbacks, & the escape from views, then — with regard to views — he is obsessed with view-passion, view-delight, view-attraction, view-infatuation, view-thirst, view-fever, view-fascination, view-craving. This is the yoke of sensuality, the yoke of becoming, & the yoke of views.


Взгляды во множественном числе, конечно относятся к неправильным взглядам дураков, а не к правильному буддийскому взгляду. Список я уже приводил из  MN 117, повторяю: 


> "And what is *the right view* that has fermentations, sides with merit, & results in acquisitions? '_There is what is given, what is offered, what is sacrificed. There are fruits & results of good & bad actions. There is this world & the next world. There is mother & father. There are spontaneously reborn beings; there are priests & contemplatives who, faring rightly & practicing rightly, proclaim this world & the next after having directly known & realized it for themselves_.' This is the *right view* that has fermentations, sides with merit, & results in acquisitions.





> На мой взгляд, очевидно, что в традиции концепции и теоретизирование понимаются как практические наставления, а не как некие "самоценные "воззрения""


Я не говорил ни про какие самоценные воззрения и ни про какие самоценные "воззрения", тем более.

Так-же я не считаю "систему взглядов", про которую говорят некоторые участники - взглядом (воззрением) в смысле ditthi (dristi). Такая "система взглядов" пока она не приложена (пока теоретическая) является не более чем фантазией или мыслью. Упорство в ней (удержание её) даже не является авиджжа (авидья), а является, всего-лишь, _желанием к несуществующему объекту_. _Ditthi_ на мой взгляд, это такое видение, которое направляет/различает поступки, и в особенности поступки направленные (или должные приводить) к цели 'святой жизни' - освобождению (мокша). Другими словами ditthi, я понимаю как различение поступков (тела, речи и ума) на kusala/akusala, именно такое различение и является пання (праджня). Итого - ditthi с асавами, относятся к пунья, ditthi без асасв, это праджня (пання). Випассану я понимаю как различение элементов Дхармы (т.е. матрик, а вовсе не феноменов-дхарм как думают некотрые), тоесть настоящая випассана, на мой взгляд, это анализ элементов учения, (к примеру 4БИ), а не, к примеру, дыхания или ещё чего-нибудь.





> По поводу анаттавады, на мой взгляд, Вы вырвали из внутренне целостного анализа несколько примеров, и сделали это игнорируя внутреннюю связность.


Я поставил два вопроса, на которые все желающие могут для себя честно ответить. 




> Хочу поинтересоваться, Вы эти вопросы адресовали мне или Ассаджи? В любом случае, давайте об анаттаваде продолжим в соответствующей теме.


Любому желающему разобраться в Дхарме.

----------


## До

> До1, а вы, если цитирует сутру, которую уже упоминали и цитировали в теме, то хоть бы упомянули об этом. А то я здесь раньше ссылался на Махачаттарисака сутру, приводил изложение отрывка из нее, а вы пишете о ней как будто в первый раз, хотя приводите тот же отрывок. Если люди не в курсе, то могут подумать, что это другой текст и что-то новое, о чем еще не говорилось.


Я этого не знал. Да и какая разнца новая она или старая?

----------


## sergey

> Да и какая разнца ...


Немного странное ощущение, когда ты говоришь например: "сегодня я на Пятницкой Пугачеву видел", собеседник тебя вроде бы слушает, потом говорит: "интересно, а  знаешь, сегодня я на Пятницкой Пугачеву видел". Тут становится непонятно, слушал тебя собеседник или нет.

----------


## Ассаджи

> а) Первый вопрос, который необходимо поставить и на который нет ответа, это *что именно*, точно и конкретно такое эти "себя" и "сам"? (На что указывает это типа возвратное местоимение?)


В том-то и фокус, что здесь нет четкого и однозначного денотата. Возвратное местоимение может указывать на ноготь большого пальца, убеждение или автомобиль.




> б) Второй вопрос, который необходимо поставить, это *как именно*, точно и конкретно устанавливается, что скандхи к ним не относятся (не обладают некими характеристиками).


Рекомендуемая последовательность практики - развитие "аничча-сання" (распознавания изменчивости) по отношению к элементам опыта (как описано, например, в Чхачхакка сутте). На этой основе развивается "дуккха-сання" (распознавание мучительности). А затем "анатта-сання" (распознавание безличности).

А дальше развиваются остальные из "семи распознаваний":

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,441.0.html




> Что за наслоение такое, что точно оно из себя представляет?


Происходит "искажение распознавания" (сання-випалласа):

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....049.than.html

через "умственное наслоение" (папанча):

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....018.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...n.html#papanca
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....207.than.html (complication)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....011.ntbb.html (proliferation)




> Что в них метафизического? Как вы определили точно, что они метафизические?


Ключевой критерий здесь - достигаемый результат:

"Говорю вам, монахи, что опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти, от оплакиваний, мучений, уныний, раздражений, – он не освобождается от страдания."

Как я понимаю, чтобы приводить к освобождению от страданий, взгляды должны быть как минимум применимы на практике, и значит, иметь четкие денотаты.

----------


## Tiop

> Випассану я понимаю как различение элементов Дхармы (т.е. матрик, а вовсе не феноменов-дхарм как думают некотрые), тоесть настоящая випассана, на мой взгляд, это анализ элементов учения, (к примеру 4БИ), а не, к примеру, дыхания или ещё чего-нибудь.


До1, если Вы сможете обосновать это представление ссылками на тексты, критику и объяснения учителей, то я готов продолжать дискуссию. Пока же я не вижу у этого никакого основания, как будто это действительно только Ваше мнение.

По поводу умозрительных взглядов в Тхераваде:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,440.0.html

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Ditthi_ на мой взгляд, это такое видение, которое направляет/различает поступки, и в особенности поступки направленные (или должные приводить) к цели 'святой жизни' - освобождению (мокша). Другими словами ditthi, я понимаю как различение поступков (тела, речи и ума) на kusala/akusala, именно такое различение и является пання (праджня).


В общем здесь я с Вами согласен.
Наверное, точнее было бы сказать, что "верное воззрение" (самма-диттхи) включает в себя критерии для различения умелых и неумелых качеств (дхамма-вичая),
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2056
развитие которого является ключевой составляющей развития мудрости (пання).




> Випассану я понимаю как различение элементов Дхармы (т.е. матрик, а вовсе не феноменов-дхарм как думают некотрые), тоесть настоящая випассана, на мой взгляд, это анализ элементов учения, (к примеру 4БИ), а не, к примеру, дыхания или ещё чего-нибудь.


Я согласен с Вами в том, что ключевым в развитии випассаны является причинно-следственное отслеживание - элементов обусловленного возникновения в целом,
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html
или "четырех истин для Благородных", как сокращенного варианта модели обусловленного возникновения.

Вот и в Сатипаттхана сутте главная отличительная черта работы с четвертой основой памятования, направленной на развитие випассаны, - причинно-следственное отслеживание, исследование факторов возникновения и исчезновения.

----------


## Tiop

Я случайно пропустил в сообщении До1 момент про матрики, насколько я понял, он имеет в виду под различением логический анализ, хотя уже ранее было сказано, что "випассана" сама по себе не предполагает аналитической работы ума. Хотелось бы это прояснить.

Т.е.: насколько "отслеживание" синонимично неизбежно категориальному "анализу".

P.S. По поводу "диттхи во множественном" числе см. Агги-Ваччхаготта-сутту, Будда поясняет, каких "взглядов" он придерживается.

----------


## Huandi

Не знаю как в современной альтернативной тхераваде, но в классической абхидхарме випашьяна и есть пратисамкхьяниродха. Слово самкхья это как раз аналитическое распознавание. Да и не может быть никакого другого верного различения, кроме аналитического. Ну может еще при помощи всезнания Будды.

----------


## Калдэн

> Да и не может быть никакого другого верного различения, кроме аналитического.


 Это "верное" - относительно .

----------


## Ассаджи

> Не знаю как в современной альтернативной тхераваде, но в классической абхидхарме випашьяна и есть пратисамкхьяниродха. Слово самкхья это как раз аналитическое распознавание.


Пратисанкхья ниродха - это из Абхидхармы Сарвастивады. 

http://www.quangduc.com/English/hist...00years06.html

К Тхераваде Абхидхарма Васубандху никак не относится.

----------


## Huandi

> Пратисанкхья ниродха - это из Абхидхармы Сарвастивады.


О, а вот это действительно интересно, что в тхераваде полностью отсутствует данное понятие. На деле, если это действительно так, то это различие гораздо радикальнее, чем прочие банальные отличия с той же махаяной.

Разумеется, не так существенно, что включали в список асамскрита (про то, что в тхераваде он наиболее короткий это общеизвестно). Речь про само понятие и его значение в системе.

----------


## Huandi

> Пратисанкхья ниродха - это из Абхидхармы Сарвастивады. 
> 
> http://www.quangduc.com/English/hist...00years06.html


По ссылка кажется речь идет только про список асамскрита. Ассаджи, Вы действительно уверены, что даже в тхеравадинской Абхидхамма-питаке отсутствует данное понятие (прекращение через распознавание), как таковое?

----------


## Huandi

Допустим, Валполу Рахулу некоторые не считают достойным тхеравадином. Странно, непонятно, но может есть какая-то для этого причина, мне не известная. 

Но вот Будхагхошу и его Вишудхимаггу можно же считать полностью авторитетной для тхеравадинов? Или тоже что-то не так?

----------


## Константин_К.

Для теравадинов полностью авторитетно слово Будды. Т.е. в первую очередь палийские сутты. Хотя и к ним применима не только вера, но также всесторонний анализ и понимание.

----------


## Alex

"Альтернативная тхеравада" - это сильно.

----------


## Ассаджи

> По ссылка кажется речь идет только про список асамскрита. Ассаджи, Вы действительно уверены, что даже в тхеравадинской Абхидхамма-питаке отсутствует данное понятие (прекращение через распознавание), как таковое?


В принципе в Тхераваде всё есть  :Smilie:   В Неттиппакаране есть такой абзац:

”Nirodho”ti ekattataa. Tattha katamo nirodho? Pa.tisa"nkhaanirodho appa.tisa"nkhaanirodho anunayanirodho pa.tighanirodho maananirodho makkhanirodho pa.laasanirodho issaanirodho macchariyanirodho sabbakilesanirodho. Aya.m vemattataa.

Что объясняется в Аттхакатхе как:

Pa.tisa"nkhaanirodhoti  pa.tisa"nkhaaya pa.tipakkhabhaavanaaya  nirodho, pa.tipakkhe vaa tathaa appavatte uppajjanaarahassa pa.tipakkhavuttiyaa  anuppaado.  Appa.tisa"nkhaanirodhoti sa"nkhatadhammaana.m sarasanirodho, kha.nikanirodhoti attho.

(за перевод не возьмусь)

Это одно из немногочисленных мест с употреблением этого термина.

----------


## Tiop

Даёшь Современную Альтернативную Тхераваду против дигнаговско-аристотелианского логического дискурса !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

> В принципе в Тхераваде всё есть


Спасибо. Все есть В Каноне, точнее говоря. На основе практически одного Канона  разные школы делали акценты на несколько разных вещах. И Тхеравада тут не исключение. Поэтому я и спросил, насколько для вас авторитетен Будхагхоша?

Альтернативная - то есть без оглядки на традиционные авторитеты самой же Тхеравады, а с попыткой восстановить некий первичный смысл, заложенный в сутры, и якобы позднее искаженный.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Даёшь Современную Альтернативную Тхераваду против дигнаговско-аристотелианского логического дискурса !!!



Аристотель то что тут у вас делает? Чтобы "давать" вам надо сперва точно определить какое у вас собственное воззрение (не личное, а тхеравады), чтобы появилась возможность проводить сопоставления и выявлять противоречия. А то вдруг, никаких существенных противоречий в системах и нет? А вы уже воюете?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Поэтому я и спросил, насколько для вас авторитетен Будхагхоша?


Без колоссальной работы Буддхагхосы по комментированию Канона, и сохранению предыдущих комментариев, значительная часть смысла Канона могла бы быть утрачена.

В общем для меня чем раньше источник, тем авторитетнее. Таким образом, работы Буддхагхосы в целом менее авторитетны, чем Патисамбхидамагга и Вимуттимагга, но более авторитетны, чем подкомментарии (Тика).




> Альтернативная - то есть без оглядки на традиционные авторитеты самой же Тхеравады, а с попыткой восстановить некий первичный смысл, заложенный в сутры, и якобы позднее искаженный.


Вы знаете, для Тхеравады традиционны время от времени возникающие обновленческие движения, опирающиеся на Типитаку. Это происходило и в средние века. В этом смысле Тхеравада вечно молодая и "альтернативная"  :Smilie: 

Та же "Висуддхимагга" Буддхагхосы, думаю, в свое время была весьма революционной, и обновленческой.

----------


## Huandi

Спасибо Ассаджи, ответ вполне исчерпывающий. 




> В общем для меня чем раньше источник, тем авторитетнее.


Этот критерий работает в случае наличия прямых противоречий, или и в том случае, если в более позднем тексте раскрывается некий смысл, который мы не можем обнаружить в прямом виде в более ранних текстах? То есть, для вас будет досаточно обоснованным утверждение "в таком-то тексте содержится противоречие с тхеравадой, так как в более ранних текстах подобное не встречается"? 




> Вы знаете, для Тхеравады традиционны время от времени возникающие обновленческие движения, опирающиеся на Типитаку. Это происходило и в средние века.


Нет, я этого не знал. Вобщем-то, кроме прочего, это может быть и свидетельством незрелости философской составляющей школы, в результате натыкающейся на различные противоречия.

----------


## Толя

> против дигнаговско-аристотелианского


Кроме вас Аристотеля вроде никто не вспоминал, как и его мнимую причастность к гносеологии/логике ДДД. Странно, что вы спутали кого-то из ваших оппонентов с собой.

----------


## Tiop

Я ничего не спутал  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Даёшь Современную Альтернативную Тхераваду против дигнаговско-аристотелианского логического дискурса !!!


А чем дискурс то плох? 

Вы ножом пользуетесь, чтобы готовить еду? Вот и дискурс - вполне приемлимый инструмент для решения тактических задач на пути.

Люди приходили к Будде и задавали вопросы. Удовлетворившись ответами, переходили к следующему этапу... Чем плох дискурс то в этих рамках?

----------


## Huandi

> Я ничего не спутал


И Аристотель жил в Индии? Или Дигнага у него что-то списывал? У Дигнаги\Дхармикирти не некий дискурс формальной логики, а строгая логико-гносеологическая система. Подход весьма отличный от западного.

----------


## До

> В том-то и фокус, что здесь нет четкого и однозначного денотата. Возвратное местоимение может указывать на ноготь большого пальца, убеждение или автомобиль.


[Денотат, это не совсем то, что нам нужно, так как нам нужно определить смысл, (а это скорее "концепт"), так как "денотат", это скорее материальный предмет.]

Возвращаясь к вопросу "что". Предположим, что местоимение заменяет имя, но тогда практик Вася не может утверждать, что "тело, это не Вася", так как тело неотделимо от Васи, тело - это Вася и никакого Васи без тела быть не может. Если рассматривать денотат (т.е. мат. предмет стоящий за понятием), то тем более нельзя сказать, что "тело, это не тело".

К вопросу "как устанавливаем", отнсоится то, что если не понятно, что такое _атта_, то и не понятно от чего мы собственно отказываемся говоря _анатта_. Из непонятного происходит непонятное. Разве может из непонятного произойти что-то четкое и ясное?





> Рекомендуемая последовательность практики - развитие "аничча-сання" (распознавания изменчивости) по отношению к элементам опыта (как описано, например, в Чхачхакка сутте). На этой основе развивается "дуккха-сання" (распознавание мучительности). А затем "анатта-сання" (распознавание безличности).


В _аничча-сання_ точным знанием является, то, что всё составное (_санхкара_) отмечено непостоянством - оно возникает, изменяется и распадается. Нет в нём места постоянному. Наблюдая _аничча_ мы избавляемся от идеи постоянного, по отношению к скандхам и т.д.
_Что_ отвергается - идея постоянства скандх,
_как_ мы это устанавливаем - понимая, что эта идея к ним не применима. (Подверженность причинам, а следовательно страдание недостижимости приятного, неизбавления от неприятного и пр.)

В _дуккха-сання_ точным смыслом является то, что всё составное, отмечено смертью (страданием), так как идёт и приводит к смерти (и другим видам страдания). Наблюдая _духкху_ мы избавляемся от идеи блаженства и бессмертия скандх и т.д.
_Что_ отвергается - идея изолированности от страдания в отношении скандх и др.,
_как_ устанавливается - понимая, что эта идея к ним не применима. (Составное, а значит уже гарантируется страдание непостоянства (изменения, потери), вовлечённое в _пратитьясамутпада_, значит ведёт к рождению и смерти.)

А затем должна быть _анатта-сання_.
От _какой_ идеи мы избавляемся?
_Как_ мы это устанавливаем?



К слову, интересна сутта MN 2: 


> "As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — *the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions* — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will stay just as it is for eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.


Во фразе "This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will stay just as it is for eternity." особо интересно пояснение к слову self - _знатель чувствующий тут и там плоды хороших и плохий поступков_.



Попробуем разные интерпретации анатта:

1. а) Если местоимение "я" ни на что не указывает, то оно не имеет смысла, и отрицать его нет смысла вдвойне.

Если отрицать атта нет смысла вдвойне, то стоило бы говорить не "рупа кандха не я", а "нельзя говорить, что рупа кхандха, это я или не-я".

б) Более того если я вдруг наполнил "я" произвольным конкретным смыслом, например "физическое тело", то предыдущее бессмысленное отрицание непонятно чего - ничего с этим поделать не сможет.

в) А если любое использование понятия "я" вредно, то почему не вредно говорить "не я" по отношению кхандх? (Если же это бессмыслица, то так говорить вообще не подобает.)


2. Если местоимение обозначает бытовавшее представление того времени о вечной душе - воспринимателе, деятеле, мыслителе, осознавателе. То убедиться в их отсутствии мы могли бы убедившись в причинности и как следствие отсуствия места для какого-то иного воспринимателя, деятеля и пр.

В этом случае анаттавада и патиччасамуппада, кхандхи - синонимы. Тем более, насколько я помню, когда Будду иногда спрашивали об атта он вдруг начинал перечислять элементы патиччасамуппады. Это можно понимать и как намёк не предаваться вредным атманическим размышлением, но тогда он забыл об этом сказать. Но можно понимать и как прямой ответ на вопрос - "вот что есть _вместо_ атта".


К слову, у Асанги есть интересный момент о значении пратитьясамутпада: 


> How should it be understood according to its real meaning (artha)? The real meaning of conditioned production is the fact that there is *no creator* (niḥkartṛkārtha), the fact of causality (sahetukārtha), the fact that there is *no being* (niḥsatvārtha), the fact of dependency [relativity] (paratantrārtha), the fact that there is *no directing mover* (nirīhakārtha), the fact of impermanence (anityārtha), the fact that everything is momentary (kṣaṇikārtha), the fact that there is an uninterrupted continuity of causes and effects (hetuphalaprabandhānu-pacchedārtha), the fact that there is a correspondence between cause and effect (anurūpahetuphalārtha), the fact of the variety of causes and effects (vichitrahetuphalārtha) and the fact of the regularity of causes and effects (pratiniyatahetuphalārtha).







> через "умственное наслоение" (папанча)


Так же интересно, что корень папанча объясняется как мысль "я мыслитель". (Sn 4.14)





> <<Что в них метафизического? Как вы определили точно, что они метафизические?>>
> 
> Ключевой критерий здесь - достигаемый результат:
> 
> "Говорю вам, монахи, что опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти, от оплакиваний, мучений, уныний, раздражений, – он не освобождается от страдания."
> 
> Как я понимаю, чтобы приводить к освобождению от страданий, взгляды должны быть как минимум применимы на практике, и значит, иметь четкие денотаты.


Практика-то умственная. Денотат там один - тело человека. Разве тело освобождается?.. Мне кажется вы не правильно используете понятие денотата.

Метафизика, по идее, это попытка объяснить происходящее введением идеи некой, неопределённой сущности, что она-то как раз и действует. Тоесть объяснение через фантазию.

----------


## Tiop

PampKin Head, я привёл ссылки, там Будда говорит, чем "дискурс" плох.

----------


## Huandi

> PampKin Head, я привёл ссылки, там Будда говорит, чем "дискурс" плох.


То что вы сейчас делаете называется "передергивать" - так как Будда там говорит о другом и в другом контексте.

----------


## Huandi

> Но можно понимать и как прямой ответ на вопрос - "вот что есть вместо атта".


+1000




> корень папанча объясняется как мысль "я мыслитель".


Весьма похоже, кстати, что именно это понятие впоследствие стало называться в виджняптиматре клиштаманасом.

----------


## Tiop

Pampkin Head, конкретно вот здесь: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,440.0.html

например:




> Here a certain teacher is a reasoner (takkii), an inquirer (viima.msii). He teaches a Dhamma hammered out by reasoning (takka), following a line of inquiry (viima.msa) as it occurs to him. But when a teacher is a reasoner, an inquirer, some is well reasoned (sutakkita) and some is wrongly reasoned (duttakkita), some is true and some is otherwise.






> Однако Дхамма обладает такими качествами:
> 
> dhammā gambhīrā duddasā atakkвvacarв nipuṇā
> 
> Дхамма глубока, трудна для постижения, находится вне сферы логических рассуждений, совершенна.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Pampkin Head, конкретно вот здесь: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,440.0.html
> 
> например:


Прикольно. Только в первом отрывке говорят о наставниках, которые (скорее всего) кроме знания, проистекающего из логических умозаключений, другого не имеют. А что если учитель не только логик, но еще и практик? Пример - Нагарджуна.

В Дхарме же Будд всего делался упор на  качествах наставников, которые обладают знанием как мирских наук (в кои входит и логика), так и реализовали Плод в той или иной степени. 

-

Во втором отрывке указывается на абсолютную природу Дхармы. Которая, конечно же, непостижима относительным умом (Нагарджуна). Но Дхармой называют также и *относительное* Учение Будд трех времен и десяти направлений (которое при достижении конечной цели отбрасывается как плод, выполнивший свою функцию). Так вот относительной Дхарме есть описание методов, состояний ума и много чего еще, что вполне постижимо обычным умом живого существа. И в правильном постижении относительной Дхармы мышление, облагороженное изучением и применением логики, зело эффективно...

Рекомендую для ознакомления:
*Информация: сбор, защита, анализ. Учебник по информационно-аналитической работе.*
http://fictionbook.ru/author/kuzneco...yi_rabote.html

Раздел: Работа с источниками информации. Работа с книгой.

----------


## Tiop

Вы меня спросили - чем дискурс плох, я привел слова Будды - чем. Вы можете ещё почитать, там много интересного.




> зело эффективно...


Вот, а Будда не так учит в палийских текстах, как видите.




> абсолютную природу Дхармы.


Это Вы об всеобъемлющем абсолюте в Махаяне. Нет, здесь Будда говорит, очевидно, о своем учении. 


> И вот, почтенный Ананда, я иду как к прибежищу к Блаженному Готаме, и к дхамме, и к сангхе монахов. Пусть же досточтимый Ананда примет меня как преданного мирянина, отныне и на всю жизнь нашедшего здесь прибежище"


http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn10.htm




> Возможно ли, славный Гаутама, описать аналогичное постепенное обучение, постепенное действие, постепенную практику в отношении этой Дхармы и дисциплины (дхамма-виная)?"


http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn107.htm

"Дхаммачаккапаваттана-сутта".




> знанием как мирских наук


А в том, на что я сослался упор делается на определении статуса логики, как инструмента не подходящего для практики достижения освобождения.

Рекомендую не заниматься избирательным и\или "заведомо удобным" для себя комментированием, внимательно и без предвзятости изучать тексты (и ссылки), избавляться от косности и стереотипов...

----------


## Tiop

> [Денотат, это не совсем то, что нам нужно, так как нам нужно определить смысл, (а это скорее "концепт"), так как "денотат", это скорее материальный предмет.]


Денотат

В "БЭС: Языкознание" указывается два основных значения : 1) Bedeutung, "Значение" Г. Фреге, англ. denotation у А. Чёрча и Ю. Рассела  2) Д. некоторой языковой (абстрактной) единицы - множество объектов действительности (вещей, свойств, объектов, состояний, отношений, процессов, действий и т.д.), к-рые могут именоваться данной единицей (в силу её языкового значения); обычно речь идёт о Д. лексич. единиц.




> В аничча-сання точным знанием является, то, что всё составное (санхкара) отмечено непостоянством - оно возникает, изменяется и распадается. Нет в нём места постоянному. Наблюдая аничча мы избавляемся от идеи постоянного, по отношению к скандхам и т.д.


До1, Вы достигли аничча-сання, чтобы знать, каково там "точное знание"? Где Вы прочитали, что здесь "_избавляются от идей_"? (Что заставляет Вас далее спросить: "_От какой идеи мы избавляемся?_").

Так относительно и всего остального, зачем Вы занимаетесь какими-то логическими абстракциями, когда о них нет речи?

----------


## Ассаджи

> [Денотат, это не совсем то, что нам нужно, так как нам нужно определить смысл, (а это скорее "концепт"), так как "денотат", это скорее материальный предмет.]


"Денотат собственных и общих имен, используемых в повседневном и научном языке, далеко не всегда являются реально существующие предметы и совокупности таких предметов. Часто в качестве Д. выступают идеализированные, абстрактные объекты, напр. объекты арифметики или геометрии; литературные герои, напр. Гамлет или Наташа Ростова; вымышленные, фантастические существа, скажем, гуингмы, и т. п."

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/logic/67




> Возвращаясь к вопросу "что". Предположим, что местоимение заменяет имя, но тогда практик Вася не может утверждать, что "тело, это не Вася", так как тело неотделимо от Васи, тело - это Вася и никакого Васи без тела быть не может.


Что кто словесно утверждает, и кто что думает, здесь не важно. Важно, происходит ли отождествление с телом, или нет.

И отождествление может происходить по отношению к чему угодно -  к телу, квартире или чувству.




> К вопросу "как устанавливаем", отнсоится то, что если не понятно, что такое _атта_, то и не понятно от чего мы собственно отказываемся говоря _анатта_. Из непонятного происходит непонятное. Разве может из непонятного произойти что-то четкое и ясное?


Вот поэтому и в практике исследуются все элементы опыта, чтобы определить, с чем именно происходит в данном случае отождествление, и путем практики устранить его.

У разных людей "я" совершенно разное. У одних это прежде всего мысли, у других тело, у третьих чувства, и т.д.

Виды отождествления перечислены в Чхачхакка сутте:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn148.htm




> В _аничча-сання_ точным знанием является, то, что всё составное (_санхкара_) отмечено непостоянством - оно возникает, изменяется и распадается. Нет в нём места постоянному. Наблюдая _аничча_ мы избавляемся от идеи постоянного, по отношению к скандхам и т.д.
> _Что_ отвергается - идея постоянства скандх,
> _как_ мы это устанавливаем - понимая, что эта идея к ним не применима. (Подверженность причинам, а следовательно страдание недостижимости приятного, неизбавления от неприятного и пр.)


Аничча-сання - это избирательное распознавание с акцентом на возникновение и исчезновение. Хотя явления могут быть некоторое время постоянными, они все равно со временем исчезают. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=1460
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=1373

С его помощью устраняется "ничча-сання" - распознавание как неизменного.
Об идеях и об интеллектуальном понимании здесь речь не идет.




> В _дуккха-сання_ точным смыслом является то, что всё составное, отмечено смертью (страданием), так как идёт и приводит к смерти (и другим видам страдания). Наблюдая _духкху_ мы избавляемся от идеи блаженства и бессмертия скандх и т.д.


Если нет подробного исследования всех элементов опыта, а практик наблюдает дуккху "всего" сразу, то у него скорее всего мало что получится.




> А затем должна быть _анатта-сання_.
> От _какой_ идеи мы избавляемся?
> _Как_ мы это устанавливаем?


К счастью, речь не идет об избавлении от тех или иных идей, и об установлении интеллектуальной истины.

У водителя нет идеи, что он является автомобилем. Но достаточно хлопнуть рукой по капоту, чтобы мгновенно проявилось отождествление.




> К слову, интересна сутта MN 2: 
> 
> Во фразе "This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will stay just as it is for eternity." особо интересно пояснение к слову self - _знатель чувствующий тут и там плоды хороших и плохий поступков_.


Видимо, и тогда это было распространенным заблуждением.




> К слову, у Асанги есть интересный момент о значении пратитьясамутпада:


Наверное, как раз от Асанги пошло это увлечение логикой и семиотикой. 




> Так же интересно, что корень папанча объясняется как мысль "я мыслитель". (Sn 4.14)


Да, с мыслями трудно разотождествиться. Многие с ними отождествляются. Между теми мысли сами по себе не очень уж важны. 




> Метафизика, по идее, это попытка объяснить происходящее введением идеи некой, неопределённой сущности, что она-то как раз и действует. Тоесть объяснение через фантазию.


"Я" как раз -  весьма произвольное понятие, не имеющее определенного значения. Невозможно сказать про что-то одно, что именно оно всегда обозначается как "я".

Считать те или иные утверждения о "я" абсолютно истинными - действительно фантазия.

"МЕТАФИЗИКА ж. с греч., наука, ученье о мире невещественном, о существеном, духовном: ученье о том, что выше физики, т. е. земной природы, что не подлежит чувствам человека, а одному умствованию его. -зический, к сему относящийся. Метафизик м. знаток метафизики; ученый, умствующий о невещественом, неземном, о духе."

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc2p/265390

Будда же говорит о доступных в опыте явлениях, избегая утверждений о не подлежащих чувствам. Тут можно вспомнить похожие моменты у Гуссерля и Витгенштейна.

----------


## Huandi

> Что кто словесно утверждает, и кто что думает, здесь не важно. Важно, происходит ли отождествление с телом, или нет.


Ну почему же не важно! С телом разотождествляются в подавляющем большинстве индийских традиций. А также в них разотождествляются и со всем, что в буддизме аналогично скандхам - чувствами, умом, сознанием. Подобные практики существовали и до Будды, в частности в Самкхья. Вы считаете, что Будда учил обычной индийской йоге, где "разотождествляются", и только?

Отличие учения Будды как раз в том, что нет реальной субстанции, которая разотождествлялась бы со скандхами - нет Атмана. И даже нет некоей субстанции отождествления - ахамкара (поэтому вместо нее обычно синоним асмимана).

Как раз мысли о наличии Атмана, и прочих высших субстанций, то есть неверное воззрение, считаются в ряде текстов единственным, что не дает достичь освобождения не-буддийским практикам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы меня спросили - чем дискурс плох, я привел слова Будды - чем. Вы можете ещё почитать, там много интересного.
> 
> 
> 
> Вот, а Будда не так учит в палийских текстах, как видите.
> 
> 
> 
> Это Вы об всеобъемлющем абсолюте в Махаяне. Нет, здесь Будда говорит, очевидно, о своем учении. 
> ...


Как-то в церковь к одному батюшке зашел протестант и стал проповедовать: «Все у вас в Церкви не так, вы — идолопоклонники, в Священном Писании так написано». А батюшка был простец, он не стал с ними спорить, а только сказал:
 — Вы Евангелие всё признаете?
 — Конечно.
 — Тогда вам надо пойти и удавиться.
 — Почему?
 — А вот видите, здесь в Евангелии написано: «Иуда пошел и удавился», а через несколько страниц: «Иди и ты сделай так».

P.S.  Уважаемый, в том... на что вы сослались, "определения статуса логики" нет.

----------


## Huandi

На данный момент, почти не утрируя, вырисовывается следующее представление наших уважаемых тхеравадинов об учении: Будда учил индуисткой йоге разотождествления, но  ему была ненавистна ее интеллектуальная составляющая, и он ее всячески избегал. Просто, мол, учитель всем известной йоги, который не преподавал теоретическую составляющую.

На деле же, у Будды чрезвычайно тонкая интеллектуальность, и абсолютная логичность. Если кто-то считает сутты, и Канон вообще нелогичным и без-интеллектуальным, то вряд ли это можно считать традиционным воззрением. 

Учение Будды логично, последовательно, и интеллектуально.

----------


## Huandi

> "Денотат собственных и общих имен, используемых в повседневном и научном языке, далеко не всегда являются реально существующие предметы и совокупности таких предметов.* Часто в качестве Д. выступают идеализированные, абстрактные объекты,* напр. объекты арифметики или геометрии; литературные герои, напр. Гамлет или Наташа Ростова; вымышленные, фантастические существа, скажем, гуингмы, и т. п."


Так если денотатом "Я" является абстракция, то тут и спорить не о чем. Да, как абстракция этот термин применим. И как только абстракция он и есть "иллюзия", так как не может иметь собственного реального референта. А лишь заимствованного, например тело. Или функционально-языкового - например, "субъект собственности". Да, "Я" в плане реальности аналогично "гуингмам", кто же спорит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> нет.


Есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть.


Где?

+ Где кто-либо утверждал, что логика - это инструмент достижения освобождения?

Тяжелы же ветряные мельницы.

----------


## warpig

> Как раз мысли о наличии Атмана, и прочих высших субстанций, то есть неверное воззрение, считаются в ряде текстов единственным, что не дает достичь освобождения не-буддийским практикам.



В MN2 процитированной выше, говорится что и взгляды об отсутствии "я" не способствуют освобождению. Однако, сказать что, тхеравадины в этом треде ратуют за выключение головы - все-таки преувеличение. В этой же сутре дается тема подходящая для приложения интеллектуальных способностей: Четыре Благородные истины.

По замечанию автора перевода Тханнисаро Бхикху, многовековые бесплодные споры о существовании "я", убедительно иллюстрируют эту положение из сутры. У участников которые на форуме уже давно тоже была возможность удостовериться в их бессмысленности, нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> оворится что и взгляды об отсутствии "я" не способствуют освобождению


Несколько человек написали тут о том, как это следует верно понимать. О том, что такое отрицание противоречит логике, и как на деле отрицается Атман. О том, что "меня нет" есть самопротиворечивое суждение. О зеленых драконах я писал, помните? А также о том, какое действительно воззрение мог иметь в виду Будда - адживиков и чарваков. А все без толку, правда? Никто это не читал и не помнит.

По второму кругу что-ли все аргументы приводить, раз вы их просто игнорируете?

----------


## warpig

> Несколько человек написали тут о том, как это следует верно понимать. О том, что такое отрицание противоречит логике, и как на деле отрицается Атман. О том, что "меня нет" есть самопротиворечивое суждение. О зеленых драконах я писал, помните? А также о том, какое действительно воззрение мог иметь в виду Будда - адживиков и чарваков. А все без толку, правда? Никто это не читал и не помнит.
> 
> По второму кругу что-ли все аргументы приводить, раз вы их просто игнорируете?


Я могу точно также сказать, что никто и сутру не читал и не помнит. Там ведь четко указано, что вопросы о существовании "я" просто приводят к путанице и не достойны рассмотрения. Без всяких сослагательных наклонений о взлядах на этот счет Будды.

----------


## Huandi

> Там ведь четко указано, что вопросы о существовании "я" просто приводят к путанице и не достойны рассмотрения.


Тас сказано, что удержание взглядов о "Я" приводит к большой трагедии. Но сама сутра уже является правильным рассмотрением этих взглядов, и распутывает неверные суждения. Рассматривать некий взгляд и придерживаться совершенно разные вещи. Верно рассмотреть ошибочное воззрение это значит иметь на данный вопрос верное воззрение.

Вы полагаете, что можно просто игнорировать вопрос о "Я", о принятии чего-то за я и мое, и тем самым избавиться от проблемы?

----------


## warpig

> Тас сказано, что удержание взглядов о "Я" приводит к большой трагедии. Но сама сутра уже является правильным рассмотрением этих взглядов, и распутывает неверные суждения. Рассматривать некий взгляд и придерживаться совершенно разные вещи. Верно рассмотреть ошибочное воззрение это значит иметь на данный вопрос верное воззрение.


Не совсем так. В обсуждаемой части речь идет о темах достойных для обдумывания. Размышление над вопросами, так или иначе связанными с существованием "я", приводят к путанице. Взгляды - это следствия рассмотрения не тех вопросов. Примеров вопросов и взлядов, там больше чем у меня, например, хватает фантазии на этот счет.





> Вы полагаете, что можно просто игнорировать вопрос о "Я", о принятии чего-то за я и мое, и тем самым избавиться от проблемы?


Какой проблемы?  И почему "я полагаю"?   :Smilie: 
Там же буквально написано, какими вопросами надо задаваться вместо вопросов о существовании "я" (за исключением признака "анатта", когда нечто воспринимаемое не является "я"):. 





> This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'
> 
> "As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will stay just as it is for eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> "He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices. These are called the fermentations to be abandoned by seeing.

----------


## Huandi

> Размышление над вопросами, так или иначе связанными с существованием "я", приводят к путанице. Взгляды - это следствия рассмотрения не тех вопросов. Примеров вопросов и взлядов, там больше чем у меня, например, хватает фантазии на этот счет.


Там перечислены вполне конкретные взгляды о "Я", которые действительно приводят к указанным там следствиям. Там совершенно не сказано, что любое размышление о данном вопросе есть нечто пагубное. Размышление о смысле данной сутры это уже размышление о том, как следует верно понимать "Я". Например, размышлять о том, что эти взгляды приводят к дукха.

----------


## sergey

> уже размышление о том, как следует


Правильное направление мыслей описано во многих сутрах, начиная с Анатталаккхана сутты:
Форма - не я, не мое. 
Чувства - не я, не мое.
.....
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....059.mend.html

This the Blessed One said. Pleased, the group of five monks were delighted with the exposition of the Blessed One; moreover, as this exposition was being spoken, the minds of the group of five monks were freed of defilements, without attachment.

"Так сказал Благословенный. Группа из пяти монахов была удовлетворена и восхищена изложением Благословенного. Более того, в то время, когда это наставление излагалось, умы монахов были освобождены от омрачений, благодаря непривязанности." (или "безопорности", т.к. upadana может означать и привязанность и "опирание", в смысле когда опираются о что-то). Т.е. монахи стали архатами.

----------


## До

> Я согласен с Вами в том, что ключевым в развитии випассаны является *причинно-следственное отслеживание* - элементов обусловленного возникновения в целом,
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html
> или "четырех истин для Благородных", как сокращенного варианта модели обусловленного возникновения.


Интересно, что по вашей же ссылке, говорится не только об анализе на причины и следствия, но и на _разновидности_. Вот этот момент:



> "Sensuality should be known. The cause by which sensuality comes into play should be known. *The diversity in sensuality should be known*. The result of sensuality should be known. The cessation of sensuality should be known. The path of practice for the cessation of sensuality should be known.


Всё это вместе, подобный вид анализа ("анализ" я использую в широком смысле - как различение, рассмотрение) я и назвал различением элементов Дхармы на матрики. Так как исследуются (рассматриваются) элементы учения (Дхаммы), а не опыта (не феномены).




> Я случайно пропустил в сообщении До1 момент про матрики, насколько я понял, он имеет в виду под различением логический анализ, хотя уже ранее было сказано, что "випассана" сама по себе не предполагает аналитической работы ума. Хотелось бы это прояснить.


Что такое логический анализ? Я не знаю что именно вы подразумеваете. (В узком смысле аналитические отношения, это вхождение более узких понятий в более широкие. Что здесь не так? Ведь есть такие виды рассмотрения, хоть я и не их имел в виду.)
Под различением я понимаю процитированный мной фрагмент - ещё раз:



> "Sensuality should be known. The cause by which sensuality comes into play should be known. The diversity in sensuality should be known. The result of sensuality should be known. The cessation of sensuality should be known. The path of practice for the cessation of sensuality should be known.


И т.д.




> Вот и в Сатипаттхана сутте главная отличительная черта работы с четвертой основой памятования, направленной на развитие випассаны, - причинно-следственное отслеживание, исследование факторов возникновения и исчезновения.


Кроме этого в _Сатипаттхана сутта_ есть и перечисление матрик, которое никак только лишь 'причинно-следственным отслеживанием' не назовёшь - например: 


> [a] "Now what is the noble truth of stress? Birth is stressful, aging is stressful, death is stressful; sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair are stressful; association with the unbeloved is stressful; separation from the loved is stressful; not getting what one wants is stressful. In short, the five clinging-aggregates are stressful.
> 
> "And what is birth? Whatever birth, taking birth, descent, coming-to-be, coming-forth, appearance of aggregates, & acquisition of [sense] spheres of the various beings in this or that group of beings, that is called birth.


И т.п.

----------


## До

> Не знаю как в современной альтернативной тхераваде, но в классической абхидхарме випашьяна и есть пратисамкхьяниродха. Слово самкхья это как раз аналитическое распознавание. Да и не может быть никакого другого верного различения, кроме аналитического. Ну может еще при помощи всезнания Будды.


Если понимать анализ в узком смысле, как вы его здесь и употребляете, то может быть ещё различение причинно-следственное, содействующих факторов.

----------


## До

> Так относительно и всего остального, зачем Вы занимаетесь какими-то логическими абстракциями, когда о них нет речи?


О каких логических абстракциях, которыми я занимаюсь, где нет речи? Если вы меня не поняли, то, пожалуйста, воздержитесь от критических оценок, если вы меня поняли, то, пожалуйста, укажите на мои ошибки.




> До1, Вы достигли аничча-сання, чтобы знать, каково там "точное знание"? Где Вы прочитали, что здесь "_избавляются от идей_"? (Что заставляет Вас далее спросить: "_От какой идеи мы избавляемся?_").


"Точное зна*че*ние." Идеи, это дхаммы - объекты умственного.

----------


## sergey

> "Sensuality should be known. The cause by which sensuality comes into play should be known. The diversity in sensuality should be known. The result of sensuality should be known. The cessation of sensuality should be known. The path of practice for the cessation of sensuality should be known.
> 
> Всё это вместе, подобный вид анализа ("анализ" я использую в широком смысле - как различение, рассмотрение) я и назвал различением элементов Дхармы на матрики. Так как исследуются (рассматриваются) элементы учения (Дхаммы), а не опыта (не феномены).


До1, а почему вы считаете, что это не элементы опыта? Кстати говоря, кажется здесь в теме у же приводили различные значения слова "дхамма" или давали ссылки. Одно из значений, как вы наверное и сами знаете - феномены, явления, в сатипаттхане в более узком смысле - качества ума, например пять препятствий.

В процитированном отрывке sensuality это "Кама". Так говорится ведь, что нужно познать само явление (Sensuality should be known). Что нужно познать различия. Что нужно познать, как оно возникает, познать какие плоды (результаты) оно приносит и т.д. А дальше Будда дает ответы на эти вопросы. Но это не отменяет того обстоятельства, что нужно познать это напрямую самостоятельно, а не просто "изучить" слова Будды и запомнить их.

Что вы скажете?

P.S. Для буквализма :^) , из сутры и из пали-английского словаря

Kaamaa bhikkhave veditabbaa, kaamaana.m nidaanasambhavo veditabbo, ...

veditabba -	pt.p. of 	should be known. 	 
vediyati -	vid + i + ya - to be felt or experienced

----------


## Ассаджи

> Интересно, что по вашей же ссылке, говорится не только об анализе на причины и следствия, но и на _разновидности_.


Да, и в случае "четырех истин для Благородных" тоже:

"[6] "'Stress should be known. The cause by which stress comes into play should be known. *The diversity in stress should be known.* The result of stress should be known. The cessation of stress should be known. The path of practice for the cessation of stress should be known.' Thus it has been said. In reference to what was it said?

"Birth is stressful, aging is stressful, death is stressful; sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair are stressful; association with what is not loved is stressful, separation from what is loved is stressful, not getting what is wanted is stressful. In short, the five clinging-aggregates are stressful.

"And what is the cause by which stress comes into play? Craving is the cause by which stress comes into play.

*"And what is the diversity in stress? There is major stress & minor, slowly fading & quickly fading. This is called the diversity in stress."*

"And what is the result of stress? There are some cases in which a person overcome with pain, his mind exhausted, grieves, mourns, laments, beats his breast, & becomes bewildered. Or one overcome with pain, his mind exhausted, comes to search outside, 'Who knows a way or two to stop this pain?' I tell you, monks, that stress results either in bewilderment or in search. This is called the result of stress.

"And what is the cessation of stress? From the cessation of craving is the cessation of stress; and just this noble eightfold path — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, right mindfulness, right concentration — is the path of practice leading to the cessation of stress."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html




> Всё это вместе, подобный вид анализа ("анализ" я использую в широком смысле - как различение, рассмотрение) я и назвал различением элементов Дхармы на матрики. Так как исследуются (рассматриваются) элементы учения (Дхаммы), а не опыта (не феномены).


Элементы исследуются в непосредственном опыте:

""Это прекращение страдания нужно непосредственно пережить" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась."

http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm




> Кроме этого в _Сатипаттхана сутта_ есть и перечисление матрик, которое никак только лишь 'причинно-следственным отслеживанием' не назовёшь


Совершенно верно. Есть и различение разновидностей опыта. Оно  применяется, по Сатипаттхана сутте, как при развитии випассаны, так и при развитии саматхи. Отличительная черта развития випассаны - причинно-следственное отслеживание.

----------


## Tiop

> Что такое логический анализ? Я не знаю что именно вы подразумеваете. (В узком смысле аналитические отношения, это вхождение более узких понятий в более широкие. Что здесь не так? Ведь есть такие виды рассмотрения, хоть я и не их имел в виду.)


Логический анализ я бы охарактеризовал как исследование отношений логического следования в различных системах языков, текстов, счисления и т.д., выявление логической формы исследуемого, и установление истинности и ложности суждений и умозаключений _путём рассуждения_.

Здесь подробно: http://mirslovarei.com/content_fil/L...NALIZ-686.html




> Всё это вместе, подобный вид анализа ("анализ" я использую в широком смысле - как различение, рассмотрение) я и назвал различением элементов Дхармы на матрики. Так как исследуются (рассматриваются) элементы учения (Дхаммы), а не опыта (не феномены).


"Diversity in sensuality" это не элементы учения, а познание разнообразия ситуаций sensuality на опыте, далее об этом говорится:

"And what is the diversity in sensuality? Sensuality with regard to forms is one thing, sensuality with regard to sounds is another, sensuality with regard to aromas is another, sensuality with regard to flavors is another, sensuality with regard to tactile sensations is another. This is called the diversity in sensuality.

Т.е., возможно, различение, которые Вы имеете в виду - это _утверждение_, что есть то-то и то-то. 

Однако Вы видите, что в практике подразумевается другое - _непосредственное видение и знание_ (*it should be known*) отличий разных ситуаций опыта.

Тханиссаро Бхиккху, поясняя "diversity in feeling", ссылается на MN. 137, в которой говорится "'The thirty-six emotions *should be known by experience*.'

----------


## До

> "Денотат собственных и общих имен, используемых в повседневном и научном языке, далеко не всегда являются реально существующие предметы и совокупности таких предметов. Часто в качестве Д. выступают идеализированные, абстрактные объекты, напр. объекты арифметики или геометрии; литературные герои, напр. Гамлет или Наташа Ростова; вымышленные, фантастические существа, скажем, гуингмы, и т. п."
> 
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/logic/67


Теперь я понял ваше употребление понятия "денотат", в контексте Дхамммы, так - обнаружение Дхаммы непостредственно в опыте, это обнаружение, похоже, вы и назвали денотатом, (Дхамма вне опыта, это видимо "концепт").




> Что кто словесно утверждает, и кто что думает, здесь не важно. Важно, происходит ли отождествление с телом, или нет.
> 
> И отождествление может происходить по отношению к чему угодно -  к телу, квартире или чувству.


Можно ли проанализировать это отождествление - из чего оно состоит? (Как точно определить, что я отождествился с телом, и как точно растождествиться с телом?)




> Вот поэтому и в практике исследуются все элементы опыта, чтобы определить, с чем именно происходит в данном случае отождествление, и путем практики устранить его.
> 
> У разных людей "я" совершенно разное. У одних это прежде всего мысли, у других тело, у третьих чувства, и т.д.


У всех людей есть и чувства, и мысли, но отождествление у всех разное.




> Виды отождествления перечислены в Чхачхакка сутте:
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn148.htm


Рассмотрим пример из этой сутты: 


> _Если кто-то говорит: "Я – глаз", это не соответствует действительности. Можно распознать возникновение и исчезновение глаза. Поскольку можно распознать возникновение и исчезновение глаза, то у него получается, что: "Моё "Я" возникает и исчезает". Поэтому, если кто-то говорит: "Я – глаз", это не соответствует действительности. Таким образом, глаз безличен._


Почему моё я не может возникать и исчезать? Если я материалист, то этот логический анализ не устраняет моих сомнений, что я не глаз.




> Аничча-сання - это избирательное распознавание с акцентом на возникновение и исчезновение. Хотя явления могут быть некоторое время постоянными, они все равно со временем исчезают.


Очень много явлений не исчезнут за срок моей жизни, как мне убедиться в [их] аничча-сання?




> С его помощью устраняется "ничча-сання" - распознавание как неизменного. Об идеях и об интеллектуальном понимании здесь речь не идет.


Где Будда говорит об некоем интеллектуальном понимании? Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылки.




> Если нет подробного исследования всех элементов опыта, а практик наблюдает дуккху "всего" сразу, то у него скорее всего мало что получится.


Где Будда это утверждает?




> К счастью, речь не идет об избавлении от тех или иных идей, и об установлении интеллектуальной истины.
> 
> У водителя нет идеи, что он является автомобилем. Но достаточно хлопнуть рукой по капоту, чтобы мгновенно проявилось отождествление.


Что такое - у водителя появится гнев и ответная реакция к хлопальщику по капоту - я понимаю. Что такое "появится отождествление" - нет. Можно ли переформулировать без магического слова "отождествление"?




> Наверное, как раз от Асанги пошло это увлечение логикой и семиотикой.


А почему не от Будды? Ведь Будда же приводил доказательства с опорой на логику, "если ... то ... следовтельно ...", одно из которых я процитировал в этом сообщении прямо из сутты.




> Да, с мыслями трудно разотождествиться. Многие с ними отождествляются. Между теми мысли сами по себе не очень уж важны.


Тоесть можно отождествляться с мыслями, это не важно?




> "Я" как раз -  весьма произвольное понятие, не имеющее определенного значения. Невозможно сказать про что-то одно, что именно оно всегда обозначается как "я".


Меня "я" тут интересует строго в контексте _анатта_ (т.е. растождествления со скандхами).

----------


## Huandi

> Логический анализ я бы охарактеризовал как исследование отношений логического следования в различных системах языков, текстов, счисления и т.д., выявление логической формы исследуемого, и установление истинности и ложности суждений и умозаключений путём рассуждения.


Говоря о логическом анализе в буддизме, во-первых следует возвратить на место исходное значение слова "анализ", как разложение на части, то есть разновидность редукции. Например, раскладывание опыта и элементов учения на матрики это и есть "логический анализ". И т.д., и т.п. Теперь вы понимаете, что имелось в виду?

----------


## Huandi

> "Так сказал Благословенный. Группа из пяти монахов была удовлетворена и восхищена изложением Благословенного. Более того, в то время, когда это наставление излагалось, умы монахов были освобождены от омрачений, благодаря непривязанности." (или "безопорности", т.к. upadana может означать и привязанность и "опирание", в смысле когда опираются о что-то). Т.е. монахи стали архатами.


Вот монахи стали архатами "удовлетворившись изложением", и вследствие обретенного знания утратили привязанность. Понимание некоего текста есть исключительно "интеллектуальное" понимание. Даже если оно и находит отражение в опыте. Слова ведь связываются с опытом только посредством мышления. Вот пример, когда верное понимание текста (а таковое может быть только интеллектуальным) явилось непосредственной причиной достижения плода архата.

----------


## sergey

> Понимание некоего текста есть исключительно "интеллектуальное" понимание. Даже если оно и находит отражение в опыте.


А что вы называете интеллектуальным? Если кому-то сказали, что его близкий человек умер и результате он заплакал, это что "чисто интеллектуальное понимание некоего текста"? Или это слова сообщили ему что-то значимое из обстоятельств его жизни?

----------


## Huandi

Человек сделал умозаключение от смысла слов к своему прошлому опыту, в результате чего у него возникли определенные представления, которые и вызвали плач. Новым знанием здесь явилось лишь то, что человек умер.

В случае с Дхармой нового знание гораздо больше, и оно намного сложнее. Поэтому для его восприятия из текста требуется гораздо более тонкий и точный инструмент (интеллект).

----------


## Tiop

Будда несколько дней учил пятерых аскетов практике, в этой сутте тоже можно видеть, что Будда даёт практические наставления - аскеты уже видят, что кхандхи непостоянны и мучительны, потому они "дают ответ" - "да", т.е. опытно убедились в этом.

Кроме того, Будда говорит, что цель достигается когда: "...the well-instructed noble disciple, seeing thus, gets..."

___




> Где Будда говорит об некоем интеллектуальном понимании? Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылки.


Так это не Будда говорит, это Вы говорите, например:




> К вопросу "как устанавливаем", отнсоится то, что если не понятно, что такое атта, то и не понятно от чего мы собственно отказываемся говоря анатта. *Из непонятного происходит непонятное.** Разве может из непонятного произойти что-то четкое и ясное?*





> В аничча-сання точным знанием является, то, что всё составное (санхкара) отмечено непостоянством - оно возникает, изменяется и распадается. Нет в нём места постоянному. Наблюдая аничча мы избавляемся от идеи постоянного, по отношению к скандхам и т.д.
> Что отвергается - идея постоянства скандх,
> как мы это устанавливаем - понимая, что эта идея к ним не применима. (Подверженность причинам, а следовательно страдание недостижимости приятного, неизбавления от неприятного и пр.)


Или:




> А затем должна быть анатта-сання.
> От какой идеи мы избавляемся?
> Как мы это устанавливаем?


Т.е. Вы хотите в некой произвольно созданной Вами системе символов (я не говорю даже сейчас о содержании) назвать, обозначить что-то чем-то, сформулировать отношения между символами и логическое следование между ними. Это ,наверное, и можно назвать "интеллектуальное понимание".

Или Вы ссылаетесь на Асангу, который тоже формулирует некоторую систему, в которой задаёт правильный, на его взгляд, характер значения чего-либо, который выводится через целую систему отношений между разными элементами, но в целом его занимает та же проблема формальной истинности его взглядов .

----------


## Ассаджи

Здесь, на мой взгляд, важно подчеркнуть направленность развития випассаны.

Это прежде всего преобразование распознавания (сання).
То есть изменение того способа, которым распознаются явления, - с избирательного распознавания постоянства (ничча-сання) на избирательное распознавание изменчивости (аничча-сання), и т. д.

Мысль (витакка) вторична по отношению к распознаванию. Мы распознаем те или иные характеристики явлений, и уже на основе результатов распознавания может появиться мыслительное рассуждение.

(См. по этому поводу http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm )

Видоизменение мыслей может разве что косвенно способствовать некоторому видоизменению распознавания. Будда поощрял мысли, связанные с отрешением, беззлобностью и невреждением.

(см. Дведхавитакка сутту http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.than.html )

А для коренного изменения распознавания нужна отнюдь не мыслительная практика. Нужна упорная и целенаправленная работа по развитию основательного внимания (йонисо манасикара).

И когда с помощью изменения акцентов внимания меняется само распознавание, это уже коренным образом влияет в том числе и на мысли.

Правда, для такой работы нужно сначала сделать ум достаточно цельным и гибким с помощью развития сосредоточения.

----------


## Huandi

> Будда несколько дней учил пятерых аскетов практике


В сутре четко сказано что явилось причиной обретения архатства. И таких сутр очень много. Очень часто, выслушав Будду всего один раз люди обретали архатство, без всяких других "практик".

----------


## Huandi

> А для коренного изменения распознавания нужна отнюдь не мыслительная практика. Нужна упорная и целенаправленная работа по развитию основательного внимания (йонисо манасикара).


А как же те миряне, которые выслушав Будду, сразу же обретали плод архата? Они не проделывали никакой другой работы, кроме того, что полностью и глубоко осознали слова Будды, поняли суть того, о чем он говорит. И этого полученного знания им хватило для обретения плода арья.




> Авинцека был очень умным человеком, и от этих слов сразу же получил просветление, он стал архатом. Только несколько слов и ему их было достаточно, потому что он был очень умным человеком.
> http://buddhadhamma.ru/lectiions/1.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

2 Ассаджи



> А для коренного изменения распознавания нужна отнюдь не мыслительная практика. Нужна упорная и целенаправленная работа по развитию основательного внимания (йонисо манасикара).


Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, историю встречи с Дхаммой Сарипутты.

----------


## Huandi

> 2 Ассаджи
> 
> 
> Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, историю встречи с Дхаммой Сарипутты.


Ага, всегда ведь интересно узнать историю, так сказать, от самого ее участника.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, ... 


> А для коренного изменения распознавания нужна отнюдь не мыслительная практика. Нужна упорная и целенаправленная работа по развитию основательного внимания (йонисо манасикара)....


--- есть вполне конкретное умственное представление, которое нуждается в логическом обосновании (что и делают утверждающие это с помощью привлечения Cутт Будды).

----------


## warpig

> Кстати, ... 
> --- есть вполне конкретное умственное представление, которое нуждается в логическом обосновании (что и делают утверждающие это с помощью привлечения Cутт Будды).


А что-такого? Только вот архатства в результате вряд ли кто достигнет  :Smilie: 

В историях "быстрого постижения", по-моему, важна глубина непосредственного переживания, применимость его к собственному опыту, а не изощренность интеллектуальных построений.  В истории с мирянином Авинцека  "я стою, а ты все еще бежишь" вряд ли Дхармакирти поможет хоть чем-нибудь. Опять-таки,  "интеллектуалу"-мирянину не хватило мудрости не повестись на провокацию и убить 999 человек.

Или, например, тема памятования о смерти. Ни для кого здесь, наверно, не новость, что мы здесь все умрем. Но после того, как тебя, чуть не сбило машиной,  понимание этой правды жизни совершенно другое. Потом оно опять вытирается - заворачивается в защитные слои и становится абстрактным. Можно даже, использовать его в спорах подобных этому  :Smilie:   Интеллект в таких вещах скользит по поверхности и скорее мешает чем помогает.

Отсюда и практика медитации (или в частности памятования о смерти) - она убирает эти слои, делает переживание живым и дает возможность воспринять  Учение.

Как говорят учителя, тем чей ум подобен надутому шарику и готов воспринять сразу - им достаточно одного укола истины. Очень запомнилась лекция Шень-Яня. Сначала был короткий рассказ про Шестого Патриарха и гатха из Алмазной Сутры, после которого Шень-Янь посмотрел по сторонам и немного, даже как-то застенчиво спросил - "Ну как, есть кому-что сказать?"
Все и рады бы, но не подействовало. Тогда держатель линий цаодун и линь-дзи приступил к объяснению паньи, шилы и медитации  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

"Глубины переживаний" возникли у людей именно выслушав учение, то есть просто услышав некие слова. До этого, они могли долгое время практиковать различные аскезы, как Шарипутра, или заниматься совершеннейшей фигней, да еще к тому же преступной, как Ангулимала. Но именно ЗНАНИЕ Дхармы сделало их арьями. Не практика, не медитации, не отслеживание феноменов, а именно знание верного учения! Все прочие практики это лишь средство для развития этого понимания.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что-такого? Только вот архатства в результате вряд ли кто достигнет 
> 
> В историях "быстрого постижения", по-моему, важна глубина непосредственного переживания, применимость его к собственному опыту, а не изощренность интеллектуальных построений.  В истории с мирянином Авинцека  "я стою, а ты все еще бежишь" вряд ли Дхармакирти поможет хоть чем-нибудь. Опять-таки,  "интеллектуалу"-мирянину не хватило мудрости не повестись на провокацию и убить 999 человек.
> 
> Или, например, тема памятования о смерти. Ни для кого здесь, наверно, не новость, что мы здесь все умрем. Но после того, как тебя, чуть не сбило машиной,  понимание этой правды жизни совершенно другое. Потом оно опять вытирается - заворачивается в защитные слои и становится абстрактным. Можно даже, использовать его в спорах подобных этому   Интеллект в таких вещах скользит по поверхности и скорее мешает чем помогает.
> 
> Отсюда и практика медитации (или в частности памятования о смерти) - она убирает эти слои, делает переживание живым и дает возможность воспринять  Учение.
> 
> Как говорят учителя, тем чей ум подобен надутому шарику и готов воспринять сразу - им достаточно одного укола истины. Очень запомнилась лекция Шень-Яня. Сначала был короткий рассказ про Шестого Патриарха и гатха из Алмазной Сутры, после которого Шень-Янь посмотрел по сторонам и немного, даже как-то застенчиво спросил - "Ну как, есть кому-что сказать?"
> Все и рады бы, но не подействовало. Тогда держатель линий цаодун и линь-дзи приступил к объяснению паньи, шилы и медитации


1. Мною нигде не утверждалось, что понимание умом - это путь к конечному Пробуждению. Триада: услышать-получить комментарии; обдумать-понять до определенного уровня; реализовать понятое на практике.

Вот во второй теме и нужно понимание должным образом. Иначе я могу сказать (для примера): 
- Ок... Видение того, что скандхи непостоянны, мне вполне может дать Яхве, который - источник всех знаний... Пойду молиться ему о даровании оного.

У меня сложилось впечатление, что для некоторых человек - это некоторая машина Тьюринга. Стоит подать на ленту Сутту Будд, как начнется однозначный процесс обработки инфы, который приведет к тому, что человек пойдет реализовывать методы, *непосредственно* ведущие к *окончательному* Освобождению.

Но в жизни то не так. Часто люди имеют устоявшуюся систему взглядов. Привязаны к ней. И для того, чтобы начать реализовывать на практике Дхамму,  хотят выяснить вопросы на интеллектуальном уровне. И таких примеров в Суттах - множество.

2. Ангулимала, убивший 999 человек, не был "интеллектуалом", кста...

----------


## Huandi

> И для того, чтобы начать реализовывать на практике Дхамму


А я вот сейчас оспариваю сам такой подход - когда "практикой" называют нечто отдельное от понимания Дхармы. В сутрах как раз примеры того, как именно верное знание приводит к пробуждению. Все же прочие практики вполне логично сводятся к усвоению знания Дхармы, в случае его неполноценного понимания. Например, различение феноменов - для знания анитья, дукха и анатма, и пратитья-самутпады, а не просто так, без всякой цели.

----------


## sergey

> А как же те миряне, которые выслушав Будду, сразу же обретали плод архата? Они не проделывали никакой другой работы, кроме того, что полностью и глубоко осознали слова Будды, поняли суть того, о чем он говорит.


Это свидетельствует о том, что понимание слов - это вовсе не "чисто интеллектуальное понимание некоего текста". Хотя, Хуанди, вы не ответили мне, что понимаете под "чисто интеллектуальным пониманием", поэтому не очень понятно, какой вы вкладываете в это смысл. 

Ум быстр, как ничто другое, есть сутра в АН, где Будда говорит, что не видит ничего, с чем можно было бы сравнить быстроту изменчивости ума. В Тхераваде считается, что пробуждение (обретение плода архатства) происходит практически мгновенно. Если не ошибаюсь, в абхидхамме указывается сколько и каких моментов ума происходит при пробуждении.
Например, из комментариев у Дхаммападе:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dhp/dhp112.htm
"Монахи не поверили ему, поэтому они пошли к Будде и спросили: "Почтенный, этот монах утверждает, что достиг архатства, когда приставил нож к своему горлу, чтобы убить себя. Разве можно достичь пути архата за такое короткое время?" Будда ответил им: "Да, монахи, это возможно. Тот, кто ревностен и усерден в практике освоения покоя и проницательности, может достичь архатства за один миг. Когда монах медитирует при ходьбе, он может достичь архатства даже быстрее, чем его поднятая нога коснется земли."
Про Ананду предание рассказывает, что он стал архатом в тот момент, когда ложился на лежанку его ноги оторвались от земли, а голова еще не коснулась подушки. Поэтому говорят, что он стал архатом не сидя, не лежа, не стоя и не на ходу. 

Так что ничего удивительного, что при слушании речи Будды люди в один миг обретали внемирское (локуттара) знание и достигали освобождения. Кстати говоря, в сутрах есть и более подробное описание процесса: когда постигается аничча, дуккха и анатта кхандх, то возникает разочарование ими, когда возникает разочарование, тогда освобождаются от страсти к ним, когдда освобождаются от страсти к ним, то освобождаются. Например (Ajjhattaanattasuttaṃ из СН)
"Evaṃ passaṃ bhikkhu sutavā ariyasāvako cakkhusmimpi nibbindati, rūpesupi nibbindati, cakkhuviссāṇepi nibbindati, ...
*Nibbindaṃ virajjati, virāgā vimuccati, vimuttasmiṃ vimuttamiti сāṇaṃ hoti, khīṇā jāti, vusitaṃ brahmacariyaṃ kataṃ karaṇīyaṃ, nāparaṃ itthattāyāti pajānātīti.*
(выделение жирным мое - sergey)
И видимо, когда во время проповеди достигают освобождения, то все это происходит тут же.

А в Анатта-лаккхана сутте вообще Будда не просто говорит, он еще и задает монахам вопросы.

P.S. Насчет мгновенности: точнее говоря, я точно не знаю, всегда ли происходит так или в каких-то случаях так, а в каких-то иначе. Но во всяком случае примеры того, когда это происходит так, приведены.

----------


## warpig

> А я вот сейчас оспариваю сам такой подход - когда "практикой" называют нечто отдельное от понимания Дхармы. В сутрах как раз примеры того, как именно верное знание приводит к пробуждению. Все же прочие практики вполне логично сводятся к усвоению знания Дхармы, в случае его неполноценного понимания.


Просто у всех свое мнение, что такое "понимание Дхармы". Вы можете проехать дальше чем другие, а может быть и нет. Мои акценты расположены не там, и это произошло тоже в результате размышлений ( это я к тому, что как и другие в этом треде,  не против размышлений о смысле Дхармы)

Вот еще пример к теме: я на интеллектуальном уровне понимаю, что все - непостоянно. Мой интеллект пришел к такому пониманию, а я все еще не достиг освобождения.

----------


## sergey

> Часто люди имеют устоявшуюся систему взглядов. Привязаны к ней. И для того, чтобы начать реализовывать на практике Дхамму, хотят выяснить вопросы на интеллектуальном уровне. И таких примеров в Суттах - множество.


Я например, и не спорю, что какие-то вопросы выясняются, ложные воззрения могут отбрасываться и т.п. Только понимание здесь совсем не обязательно "чисто интеллектуальное". Я вообще это выражение не совсем понимаю.

----------


## Huandi

> Это свидетельствует о том, что понимание слов - это вовсе не "чисто интеллектуальное понимание некоего текста". Хотя, Хуанди, вы не ответили мне, что понимаете под "чисто интеллектуальным пониманием", поэтому не очень понятно, какой вы вкладываете в это смысл.


Я говорил о том, что понимание СМЫСЛА ТЕКСТА происходит исключительно при помощи интеллекта. То есть, извлечение ЗНАНИЯ ИЗ ТЕКСТА есть процесс интеллектуальный. Одни люди способны извлечь смысл полностью (то есть, понять его), а другие только частично, некоторые же не могут сделать это вообще. 




> Вот еще пример к теме: я на интеллектуальном уровне понимаю, что все - непостоянно. Мой интеллект пришел к такому пониманию, а я все еще не достиг освобождения.


Значит просто не полностью он пришел к данному пониманию. ;-)

----------


## warpig

> Я говорил о том, что понимание СМЫСЛА ТЕКСТА происходит исключительно при помощи интеллекта. То есть, извлечение ЗНАНИЯ ИЗ ТЕКСТА есть процесс интеллектуальный. Одни люди способны извлечь смысл полностью (то есть, понять его), а другие только частично, некоторые же не могут сделать это вообще. 
> 
> 
> 
> Значит просто не полностью он пришел к данному пониманию. ;-)


Ага, я бы сказал чисто интеллектуальное понимание  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

В Благородном Восьмеричном Пути есть sammādiṭṭhi, и есть sammāsamādhi.  Если бы все сводилось только к непосредственному указанию должным образом на реальность, то в sammādiṭṭhi не было бы смысла вообще, потому что бы данный пункт был лишь частным случаем sammādiṭṭhi.

----------


## Huandi

> Только понимание здесь совсем не обязательно "чисто интеллектуальное". Я вообще это выражение не совсем понимаю.


А я не понимаю, что такое без-интеллектуальное понимание. "Интеллект", так-то, это и есть "понимание", "познание", "ум". В буддийской логике есть различение познания на полученное путем умозаключения, и на непосредственное йогическое (речь о знании таких категорий, как учение, а не материальных вещей). Непосредственное, при этом, все равно интеллектуальное - его "орган" тот же манас, что и при умозаключении. Верное знание через умозаключение может переходить в непосредственное путем концентрации на нем, это и называется йогой. (это поздний буддизм, не тхеравада). Я не знаю, есть ли в тхераваде деление на такие виды познания?

----------


## sergey

> Вот еще пример к теме: я на интеллектуальном уровне понимаю, что все - непостоянно. Мой интеллект пришел к такому пониманию, а я все еще не достиг освобождения.


На бытовом уровне, уровне обычных выражений речи, я, конечно, примерно понимаю смысл выражения "интеллектуальное понимание". Но если перейти к более детальному рассмотрению, как вообще возникает знание, что такое понимание, то тут это выражение "интеллектуальное понимание" становится каким-то мутным. Я поэтому и спросил у Хуанди, который применил это выражение к ситуации в Анатталаккхана сутте, что это такое. Вот случай применить анализ. Но он пока не ответил.

----------


## Huandi

> Но он пока не ответил.


А это что, не ответы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=198
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=201




> то тут это выражение "интеллектуальное понимание" становится каким-то мутным.


Я писал фразу "интеллектуальное понимание" в контексте отрицания интеллекта в деле постижения Дхармы некоторыми участниками. На деле же это "масло масленное".

----------


## sergey

> А я не понимаю, что такое без-интеллектуальное понимание.


Замечательно. Раз никакого другого понимания нет, то это определение "интеллектуальный" - избыточное. Поэтому его можно выбросить, оставив просто "понимание".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Для начала пара уточнений



> Вот пример, когда верное понимание текста


В русском языке текстом обычно называют записанные слова. Монахи не читали никакого текста, а слышали непосредственно к ним обращенные слова Будды. 



> Человек сделал умозаключение от смысла слов к своему прошлому опыту, в результате чего у него возникли определенные представления,
> ...
> В буддийской логике есть различение познания на полученное путем умозаключения, и на непосредственное йогическое


Умозаключением, насколько я понимаю, называют вывод из одного утверждения другого. Или из каких-то обстоятельств - некоего утверждения.

Понимание фразы само по себе не является умозаключением. Например, когда говорят "Лимон лежит на столе", это не является умозаключением и понимание этой фразы не является умозаключением.

В йоге сосредотачиваются не на положениях учения, а на тех или иных апектах бытия, на которые в учении указывается. 
Например
- на непостоянстве
- на непривлекательных сторонах тела (кладбищенские созерцания трупов)

Это - часть предметов сосредоточения, также сосредотачиваются на 
- касинах первоэлементов
- касинах цветов
- бесконечном пространстве
- входящем и выходящем дыхании (ана-апана сати)

Также к темам созерцания относят: памятование о качествах Будды, Дхаммыб Сангхи - это наверное можно отнести к вашему определению. Но и здесь эти качества - качества самого Будды (Дхаммы, Сангхи), хотя и перечисленные в словах традиционного памятования.

В общем, для тхеравады можно посмотреть список 40 традиционных тем для созерцания.

----------


## sergey

> На деле же это "масло масленное".





> то это определение "интеллектуальный" - избыточное


Пока писал сообщение, вы про это же уже и написали.

----------


## sergey

> А это что, не ответы:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=198





> Я говорил о том, что понимание СМЫСЛА ТЕКСТА происходит исключительно при помощи интеллекта. То есть, извлечение ЗНАНИЯ ИЗ ТЕКСТА есть процесс интеллектуальный.


И что, это сильно уточняет значение выражения "интеллектуальное понимание"?
Высказывание (повествовательное, бывают ведь еще вопросительные предложения и побудительные) сообщает нам что-то. Например "Чтобы открыть замок, нужно вставить в него ключ и повернуть по часовой стрелке". Понимание высказывания подразумевает соотнесение с опытом. Причем можно говорить о разных степенях понимания. Например, вроде бы понял, а подошел к замку и как вставить ключ не знает. Потом поковырялся, дошло, потом покрутил в разные стороны. Наконец открыл, закрыл пару раз.  И тогда говорит: "Ну вот теперь я понял, что ты имел в виду." - вполне жизненная ситуация, ну может быть не с замком а чем-то другим.  Т.е. о настоящем понимании здесь говорят уже после получения опытного знания.

----------


## Huandi

> В русском языке текстом обычно называют записанные слова. Монахи не читали никакого текста, а слышали непосредственно к ним обращенные слова Будды.


В данном случае не принципиально, но:




> Текст — это упорядоченный набор предложений, предназначенный для того, чтобы выразить некий смысл. В лингвистике термин используется в широком значении, включая в себя и устную речь. Восприятие текста изучается в рамках лингвистики текста и психолингвистики.
> ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Текст





> Понимание фразы само по себе не является умозаключением. Например, когда говорят "Лимон лежит на столе", это не является умозаключением и понимание этой фразы не является умозаключением.


При понимании такой фразы делается целая уйма умозаключений - слова связываются с понятиями, представление с денотатом, фраза с контекстом ее употребления и целью, для которой она произнесена и т.п.




> В йоге сосредотачиваются не на положениях учения, а на тех или иных апектах бытия, на которые в учении указывается.
> 
> Например
> - на непостоянстве
> - на непривлекательных сторонах тела (кладбищенские созерцания трупов)


Созерцаемая при этом анитья и дукха и есть "элементы учения". 




> Это - часть предметов сосредоточения, также сосредотачиваются на 
> - касинах первоэлементов
> - касинах цветов
> - бесконечном пространстве
> - входящем и выходящем дыхании (ана-апана сати)


Насколько я понимаю, просто однонаправленное сосредоточение не дает освобождения. Это лишь практика для развития дхьяны.




> Но и здесь эти качества - качества самого Будды (Дхаммы, Сангхи), хотя и перечисленные в словах традиционного памятования.


Почему "но"? В чем же противоречие?

----------


## Huandi

> Например, вроде бы понял, а подошел к замку и как вставить ключ не знает. Потом поковырялся, дошло, потом покрутил в разные стороны.


Ну, а кто с этим спорит? Я ведь не говорю, что знание Дхармы не следует применять к жизни, правда ведь? Я говорю о том, что главное это именно обретение соответсвующего знания. И для его обретения, некое "ковыряние в замке" не есть нечто принципиально обязательное. То есть, я делаю акцент на "знании", а мои оппоненты на "ковыряться", мол, главное это ковыряние в замке, а не понимание смысла.  А по моему воззрению, в случае с Дхармой, само обретение знания и есть факт "открывания двери". То есть, никакая дверь Дхармы не откроется от ковыряния, если не будет обретено соответствующее знание. Шарипутра очень много "ковырялся" до того, как встретил Ассаджи...

----------


## sergey

> В данном случае не принципиально, но:
> В лингвистике термин используется в широком значении, включая в себя и устную речь.


Все-таки в лингвистике. Почему я отметил это - есть разница между "прочитать текст сутры" и "услышать в присутствии Будды, от самого Будды слова обращенные  к тебе".




> При понимании такой фразы делается целая уйма умозаключений - слова связываются с понятиями, представление с денотатом, фраза с контекстом ее употребления и целью, для которой она произнесена и т.п.


"слова связываются с понятиями, представление с денотатом, " - это не умозаключения, хотя это и деятельность ума. 
"фраза с контекстом ее употребления и целью, для которой она произнесена " - если это вы производите в виде умозаключений, суждений, но обычно это не делают сразу, а если делают то позже, в результате размышлений.




> Созерцаемая при этом анитья и дукха и есть "элементы учения"
> Почему "но"? В чем же противоречие?


В разнице между словами и их значениями. Не помню точно в отношении чего, кажется в отношении того, что все составленное - невечно, Будда говорил, что приходят Татхагаты или нет, а это обстоятельство - таково.




> Я ведь не говорю, что знание Дхармы не следует применять к жизни,


Если коротко и, может быть, неточно, знание жизни - это и есть знание Дхаммы, а не знание каких-то текстов. Знание текстов может помочь в обретении первого. Дхамма - это законы жизни, они открываются через изучение жизни.
 Это как, чтобы стать хорошим автомехаником, возможно (да скорей всего) нужно прочитать некоторое количество книжек или услышать что-то от других. Но знающий автомеханик - это тот, кто знает, как устроен автомобиль и как его чинить.


P.S. Пример с автомобилем не очень удачен в том отношении, что автомобиль изначально придуман, спроектирован и создан человеком. Т.е. изучение автомобиля в определенном смысле и в определенной части - изучение чьих-то идей (хотя конечно не только). Больше в этом отношении подходят для сравнения с изучением Дхаммы наверное разные законы природы и их изучение: геология, анатомия, ботаника (свойства растений и трав) и т.п.

----------


## Tiop

> Кстати говоря, в сутрах есть и более подробное описание процесса:


В конце Анатта-лаккханы тоже говорится об этом.

----------


## Huandi

> Все-таки в лингвистике. Почему я отметил это - есть разница между "прочитать текст сутры" и "услышать в присутствии Будды, от самого Будды слова обращенные к тебе".


Будда конечно обладает способностью в наилучшей форме объяснить Дхарму конкретному человеку, но суть от этого не меняется - человек все равно воспринимает именно текст. В случае с Шарипутрой он слышит текст не от Будды, а от новичка в сангхе, который лишь пересказывает краткую формулу, как он ее запомнил.




> "фраза с контекстом ее употребления и целью, для которой она произнесена " - если это вы производите в виде умозаключений, суждений, но обычно это не делают сразу, а если делают то позже, в результате размышлений.


В случае конкретного услышания фразы "лимон лежит на столе", человек может сразу же понять, кому и для чего она сказана, связав с контекстом и целью - например, фраза сказана для Маши, которая ищет лимон.




> Человек сделал умозаключение от смысла слов к своему прошлому опыту, в результате чего у него возникли определенные представления,
> ...
> В буддийской логике есть различение познания на полученное путем умозаключения, и на непосредственное йогическое





> Также к темам созерцания относят: памятование о качествах Будды, Дхаммыб Сангхи - это наверное можно отнести к вашему определению. *Но* и здесь эти качества - качества самого Будды (Дхаммы, Сангхи), хотя и перечисленные в словах традиционного памятования.





> Почему "но"? В чем же противоречие?





> *В разнице между словами и их значениями.* Не помню точно в отношении чего, кажется в отношении того, что все составленное - невечно, Будда говорил, что приходят Татхагаты или нет, а это обстоятельство - таково.


Ну, слова и значения. И что? в чем тут противоречие и с чем в моих словах вы не согласны? Я ведь не предлагал "помнить только о словах, забыв значение", или что-нибудь наподобие.




> Если коротко и, может быть, неточно, знание жизни - это и есть знание Дхаммы, а не знание каких-то текстов. Знание текстов может помочь в обретении первого. Дхамма - это законы жизни, они открываются через изучение жизни.
> Это как, чтобы стать хорошим автомехаником, возможно (да скорей всего) нужно прочитать некоторое количество книжек или услышать что-то от других. Но знающий автомеханик - это тот, кто знает, как устроен автомобиль и как его чинить.


Вы согласились в основном вопросе - что Дхарма есть именно знание. Это уже большой прогресс в разговоре. Знание у механика есть именно знание, и оно интеллектуально, а не, к примеру, рефлексорно. Механик может быть самоучкой, дошедший до всего собтсвенными усилиями. В будизме это аналог пратьеккабудды, но подобный путь для изучения "законов жизни", в отличие от устройства машины, требует многие кальпы. Поэтому, учение Будды так и ценно, что мы можем не изучать устройство самостоятельно, а воспользоваться учебником, текстом. При этом, опять же в отличие от автомеханика, целью является само знание Дхармы как таковое, так как знание тут сразу и есть его применение - архат это тот, кто познал Дхарму. Нельзя знать Дхарму полностью, ясно как на ладони, но не пробудиться.

----------


## Ersh

> Поэтому, учение Будды так и ценно, что мы можем не изучать устройство самостоятельно, а воспользоваться учебником, текстом.


Это не учебник, а методическое пособие по обретению "йогического знания".

----------


## Huandi

> Это не учебник, а методическое пособие по обретению "йогического знания".


В том числе, в учении есть и методики для обретения знания. Но налицо ведь факты понимания людьми и сразу же, от услышания текста.  То есть, знание (понимание) Дхармы первично. А кто не понял сразу, тот уже применяет методы для того, чтобы развить знание. 

Тут очень четкое и принципиальное отличие с представлением о том, что есть некая "теория", которая хоть и нужна, ноне очень, и "практика", только которой все и делается. В Дхарме же нет такого деления - на теорию и практику, а скорее есть деление на понимание полное, и то, которое еще нуждается в развитии.

----------


## Tiop

sergey и Ассаджи хорошо сказали, могу ещё добавить, что ближайшие ученики Будды провели в скитаниях и практике многие годы, некоторые были старше Будды. Потому не удивительно, что многие вещи им, в отличии от многих других, были ясны.

В перечислениях ошибающихся учителей Будда говорит о упоминавшемся учителе, опирающемся на "логику" и "анализ" (takka, viima.msa), соответственно, себя Будда к ним не относит. Про себя он говорит, что он учит пережитому через "знание" и "видение".

----------


## Huandi

> ближайшие ученики Будды провели в скитаниях и практике многие годы, некоторые были старше Будды. Потому не удивительно, что многие вещи им, в отличии от многих других, были ясны.


Удивительно для вас должно быть то, что они не обрели пробуждение через свою "практику", пока не услышали слов Будды.




> В перечислениях ошибающихся учителей Будда говорит о упоминавшемся учителе, опирающемся на "логику" и "анализ" (takka, viima.msa), соответственно, себя Будда к ним не относит.


Эти учителя могут быть или самкхьяиками, или чарваками, то есть это вполне конкретные воззрения. Будда же абсолютно логичен в своих суждениях, но разумеется, его знание не есть продукт лишь логического вывода - не приписывайте, пожалуйста, подобной чуши своим оппонентам.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, историю встречи с Дхаммой Сарипутты.


Сарипутта встретил досточтимого Ассаджи, араханта, и благодаря ему достиг "Вступления в поток".

Будда выделял несколько типов людей. Наиболее талантливые из них способны постичь Дхамму уже после краткого объяснения. Наименее способные вообще не способны её постичь даже после долгого обучения.

----------


## Tiop

Нужно ещё добавить, что в Дигха-никае №1 перечисляются самые разнообразные школы, которые исчисляются десятками, где следуют "анализу" и "логике", Будда в этой же сутте показывает ограниченность и недостаточность оснований не только тех, кто опирается на эти способы исследования, но и тех кто следуют  другим способам, включая йогический опыт и т.д.

----------


## Ассаджи

> А как же те миряне, которые выслушав Будду, сразу же обретали плод архата? Они не проделывали никакой другой работы, кроме того, что полностью и глубоко осознали слова Будды, поняли суть того, о чем он говорит. И этого полученного знания им хватило для обретения плода арья.


Бывали и такие случаи с одаренными людьми, до этого много практиковавшими.

Если Вы обратите внимание на то, какие это сутты, то Вы заметите, что 
Будда по сути проводит слушателей по всем элементам опыта. Это как бы медитация с наставником. 

При этом Будда был способен не только знать состояния других людей, но и способствовать появлению у них того или иного опыта.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Авинцека был очень умным человеком, и от этих слов сразу же получил просветление, он стал архатом. Только несколько слов и ему их было достаточно, потому что он был очень умным человеком.


Видимо, речь идет об Ангулимале. После встречи с Буддой он решил вступить в монашеский орден, а не стал арахантом.

----------


## Huandi

> Сообщение от Чатри Хемапандха (Буддамкаро Бхикку).
> Авинцека был очень умным человеком, и от этих слов сразу же получил просветление, он стал архатом. Только несколько слов и ему их было достаточно, потому что он был очень умным человеком.
> http://buddhadhamma.ru/lectiions/1.htm





> Видимо, речь идет об Ангулимале. После встречи с Буддой он решил вступить в монашеский орден, а не стал арахантом.


Да, там речь идет видимо об Ангулимале. Стал ли именно он сразу архатом или нет, я не знаю, так написал Буддамкаро Бхикку. О случаях становления архатами мирян, от слушания сутр, пишет Парибок в комментариях к переводу Милиньдапаньха. 




> Если Вы обратите внимание на то, какие это сутты, то Вы заметите, что Будда по сути проводит слушателей по всем элементам опыта. Это как бы медитация с наставником.


Я считаю, что Будда не "проводит по элементам опыта", а именно объясняет верное воззрение. Анализ на элементы опыта, а также соответствующие медитации разотождествления с ним, имелись и у самкхьяиков. Но сама по себе такая практика не приводит к пробуждению, если нет полностью верного воззрения. 

Обладание верным воззрением уже означает его примененность к жизни.




> При этом Будда был способен не только знать состояния других людей, но и способствовать появлению у них того или иного опыта.


Но Будда ведь не приводит людей к пробуждению неким мистическим способом, а только передает им некий _текст_, который те могут правильно понять. При этом, в подавляющем большинстве, это не нечто узкое, понятное лишь для отдельного человека, а такое, что может понять практически каждый.  Вот случай с Ангулималой тут скорее исключение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но Будда ведь не приводит людей к пробуждению неким мистическим способом, а только передает им некий текст


Будда кому-то передавал какой-то текст?

----------


## Ассаджи

> О случаях становления архатами мирян, от слушания сутр, пишет Парибок в комментариях к переводу Милиньдапаньха.


Я не помню таких случаев. Бахию, например,
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html 
вернее было бы назвать монахом или отшельником, а не мирянином.




> Я считаю, что Будда не "проводит по элементам опыта", а именно объясняет верное воззрение. Анализ на элементы опыта, а также соответствующие медитации разотождествления с ним, имелись и у самкхьяиков.


Взгляды ранней Санкхьи, которым учился Готама, описаны в Будда-чарите. И в описанной там практике нет разотождествления.




> Но Будда ведь не приводит людей к пробуждению неким мистическим способом, а только передает им некий _текст_, который те могут правильно понять.


Я не вижу ничего особо мистического в непосредственной передаче состояний от учителя ученику. Это делается во многих школах и в наши дни.

----------


## Huandi

> Я не помню таких случаев.


Ну, в данном случае, Парибок все-таки более авторитетен.




> вернее было бы назвать монахом или отшельником, а не мирянином.


Тут имеет значение, являлся ли человек именно буддийским монахом, то есть обучался ли он уже неким буддийским практикам или нет - мы ведь рассматриваем, что именно является основной причиной обретения плода, некая практика, или же верное воззрение.




> Взгляды ранней Санкхьи, которым учился Готама, описаны в Будда-чарите. И в описанной там практике нет разотождествления.


Там же краткое описание. В самкхье всегда имелось разотождествление с пракрити. Не будете же вы утверждать, что Будда как раз и явился первооткрывателем "разотождествления"? :-)




> Я не вижу ничего особо мистического в непосредственной передаче состояний от учителя ученику. Это делается во многих школах и в наши дни.


Непосредственное - то есть нечто помимо речи и действий? Вы находите для подобного основания в Каноне? Будда в сутрах передает Дхарму непосредственным внушением? Будда использовал иногда внушение, но я не встречал случаев, чтобы этим передавалось само учение - раз и чтобы сразу человек стал пробужденным, от того что ему в ум воткнули нечто.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не вижу ничего особо мистического в непосредственной передаче состояний от учителя ученику. Это делается во многих школах и в наши дни.


Что это за состояния, которые передаются от учителя к ученику? 

P.S. Так почему sammadithi не является частным случаем sammasamadi?

----------


## Huandi

> Будда кому-то передавал какой-то текст?


Как выясняется, он вместо этого передавал телепатически некие "состояния".  :Smilie: 

P.S. состояния, даже такие как дхьяны, сами-по-себе не приводят к пробуждению.

----------


## Ersh

> В том числе, в учении есть и методики для обретения знания. Но налицо ведь факты понимания людьми и сразу же, от услышания текста.  То есть, знание (понимание) Дхармы первично. А кто не понял сразу, тот уже применяет методы для того, чтобы развить знание. 
> 
> Тут очень четкое и принципиальное отличие с представлением о том, что есть некая "теория", которая хоть и нужна, ноне очень, и "практика", только которой все и делается. В Дхарме же нет такого деления - на теорию и практику, а скорее есть деление на понимание полное, и то, которое еще нуждается в развитии.


Да не совсем так. Есть довольно большой корпус текстов, содержащий дискурсивное знание. Это как бы теоретическое обоснование и объяснение методики. Есть конкретные практики, зафиксированные в текстуальном виде. Есть действия учителей - от дискурсивного объяснения, до намеков и прямого физического воздействияю Все это направлено не на обретение некоей информации, а на освобождение от страданий, которое не является дискурсивным знанием, а отсутствием реакции на определенные факторы.
Можно обрести освобождение от страданий не изучая никакие тексты, а просто выполняя практику под управлением опытного наставника.
Как правило  "факты понимания людьми и сразу же, от услышания текста" связаны не стекстами, содержащими дискурсивное знание, а со специальными Сутрами, содержащими парадоксы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Практика под управлением опытного наставника также требует навыков правильного понимания наставлений этого самого наставника.

Иначе будет в стиле... помолимся Богу о даровании знания того, что все скандхи непостоянны.

----------


## Huandi

> Можно обрести освобождение от страданий не изучая никакие тексты, а просто выполняя практику под управлением опытного наставника.


Только в том случае, если наставник все-равно объяснит смысл учения. Иначе, это миф. Человек может изменить практиками без уяснения смысла свое состояние, но обрести освобождение - нет.




> Есть довольно большой корпус текстов, содержащий дискурсивное знание. Это как бы теоретическое обоснование и объяснение методики.


Вот как раз это и есть, по моему мнению, ошибочное понимание. Эти тексты содержат не нечто дополнительное к методикам и практикам, а являются средством непосредственного донесения Дхармы до ума.

----------


## Ersh

> Практика под управлением опытного наставника также требует навыков правильного понимания наставлений этого самого наставника.
> 
> Иначе будет в стиле... помолимся Богу о даровании знания того, что все скандхи непостоянны


Это, разумеется, еще одно крайнее воззрение)))




> Только в том случае, если наставник все-равно объяснит смысл учения. Иначе, это миф. Человек может изменить практиками без уяснения смысла свое состояние, но обрести освобождение - нет.


Это ложный силлогизм))). Безусловно, чтобы объяснить смысл учения, не обязательно углубляться в дебри буддийской философии. Достаточно нескольких простых лекций.




> Вот как раз это и есть, по моему мнению, ошибочное понимание. Эти тексты содержат не нечто дополнительное к методикам и практикам, а являются средством непосредственного донесения Дхармы до ума.


Если мы имеем в виду один и тот же текст, то там санскритом по белому говорится о том, что нет никакой такой Дхармы, которую надо куда-то доносить :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, историю встречи с Дхаммой Сарипутты.


Добавлю к ответу Ассаджи. В жизнеописании Сарипутты (отрывок на русском) говорится, что он практиковал парамиты бессчетную кальпу и сто тысяч кальп.

----------


## Tiop

Про "истинные взгляды" вроде "все непостоянно" уже же было сказано - взгляд есть, а толку никакого )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Добавлю к ответу Ассаджи. В жизнеописании Сарипутты (отрывок на русском) говорится, что он практиковал парамиты бессчетную кальпу и сто тысяч кальп.


Это как то опровергает использование мышления, функционирующего должным образом?

----------


## sergey

Это отвечает на ваш вопрос, почему Сарипутте предварительно не нужно было практиковать долго - он уже попрактиковал бессчетную кальпу и сто тысяч кальп.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Про "истинные взгляды" вроде "все непостоянно" уже же было сказано - взгляд есть, а толку никакого )


Вы  наличие или отсутствие толка по каким признакам определяете?

Один волос на голове среди других - это ничтожное количество. Один волосок в глазу - уже совершенно другая ситуация. А количество одно и тоже.

----------


## Tiop

> Вы наличие или отсутствие толка по каким признакам определяете?


Толк это констатация знания об освобождении, которое возникает у освобождённого, так вот, я прекрасно знаю, что всё непостоянно, но у меня нету этого знания.

А знаю я про непостоянство уже давненько.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это отвечает на ваш вопрос, почему Сарипутте предварительно не нужно было практиковать долго - он уже попрактиковал бессчетную кальпу и сто тысяч кальп.


Но в этой то понимание он обрел, не засев в позу лотоса и созерцая скандхи, а выслушав пару строк...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Толк это констатация знания об освобождении, которое возникает у освобождённого, так вот, я прекрасно знаю, что всё непостоянно, но у меня нету этого знания.
> 
> А знаю я про непостоянство уже давненько.


Не надо путать конец Пути и Путь. Встреча с Дхармой  в этой жизни - толк не меньший. Если посмотрите вокруг, то людей, которые ценят и используют это, бесконечно мало (в сравнении с общим количеством людей).

----------


## Tiop

Большая часть населения Земли (кто в школе учился) знает, что всё непостоянно - они что же, все с Дхармой встретились?

Все они используют это знание по назначению - для объяснения мира, в котором живут.

Как связана "встреча с Дхармой" со знанием о непостоянстве всего?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Большая часть населения Земли (кто в школе учился) знает, что всё непостоянно - они что же, все с Дхармой встретились?


Большая часть населения ( к примеру этой страны) в понятие "все" вкладывает совершенно другой смысл. И считает, к примеру, что есть душа - которая вечна. Что есть Бог, который вечен. Что есть рай и ад, в которых пребывают вечно.




> Все они используют это знание по назначению - для объяснения мира, в котором живут.


Да вы чо? Это понимание быстротечности жизни, непостоянства, неопределенности момента смерти определяется тот способ жизни, которым все живут? Я вокруг вижу только людей, которые живут так, словно они на этой земле будут вечно... 




> Как связана "встреча с Дхармой" со знанием о непостоянстве всего?


Встреча с Дхармой связана напрямую. Потому что только в рамках Дхармы Будд вы узнаете, что все - непостоянно. В рамках учения Мухамеда, Яхве и прочих есть иные оригинальные доктрины.

----------


## Tiop

PampKin Head -  основная характеристика материи - движение. Вот Вам и Дхарма Будд  :Smilie: 




> Да вы чо? Это понимание быстротечности жизни, непостоянства, неопределенности момента смерти определяется тот способ жизни, которым все живут? Я вокруг вижу только людей, которые живут так, словно они на этой земле будут вечно...


Прекрасно все знают, сами спросите. Некоторые могут ещё и описать каковы физические, психологические и социальные причины всего этого, а также много ещё важных знаний продемонстрировать.

----------


## sergey

> Вы согласились в основном вопросе - что Дхарма есть именно знание. Это уже большой прогресс в разговоре.


Где же я такое писал, что Дхарма - это знание? В моем сообщении, которое вы цитируете таких слов нет.




> Знание у механика есть именно знание, и оно интеллектуально, а не, к примеру, рефлексорно.


Кхм, это мне вообще малопонятно.




> Будда конечно обладает способностью в наилучшей форме объяснить Дхарму конкретному человеку, но суть от этого не меняется - человек все равно воспринимает именно текст. В случае с Шарипутрой он слышит текст не от Будды, а от новичка в сангхе, который лишь пересказывает краткую формулу, как он ее запомнил.


Если вы считаете, что все равно, что в книжке прочитать, что в присутствии Будды,  от Будды услышать обращенные к тебе слова, не хочу спорить, можете считать, как находите правильным.

В случае с Сарипуттой слова говорит архат Ассаджи - один из первых пяти учеников Будды.

Я несколько потерял предмет обсуждения. В эту тему я вернулся в общем-то, чтобы написать про _анатта_, что и сделал в сообщении 172.

Спокойной ночи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не понял, что это опровергает.


Это подтверждает тезис, что возможно обретение плодов (тоже вступление в поток) благодаря постижению Дхармы, проявленной в вербальной или символьной форме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head -  основная характеристика материи - движение. Вот Вам и Дхарма Будд


Да вы чо? И что же в этой Дхарме было открыто Буддой, если ее знает даже школьник?

+ из какой материи состоит ум?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Забавно было наблюдать, как развивалась дискуссия. Снимаю шляпу перед терпением Хуанди и Памкина.  :Smilie: 

Но я таки не понял, с чем не согласны наши оппоненты. Сложилось впечатление, что некоторые участники даже не читают, что им отвечают, а пишут только ради того, чтобы возразить.

Я, как и прежде убежден в том, что без правильного воззрения никакие медитативные техники, дхъяны-випассаны, самадхи и отслеживания, не приведут тхеравадина к цели – то есть освобождению и состоянию араханта. 

Это как в известном стихотворении. Кроха сын к отцу пришел, и спросила кроха: «Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо». Будда первым делом объясняет, что вредно и что полезно, какие взгляды приводят к освобождению, а какие – напротив уводят. Какая медитация имеем смысл, а какая не имеет. Какое поведение способствует правильному постижению и достижению освобождения, а какое поведение не способствует.

Первым звеном восьмизвенного пути Будда называет «саммадиттхи», то есть верное воззрение. И, я думаю, это не случайно. Прежде чем отправиться в путь вы должны знать или иметь хотя бы некоторое представление куда плыть. Как я уже говорил, это – не единственный способ. Мне известны примеры, когда ученик достигал цели, опираясь только на метод и практику, не загружая мозг попыткой интеллектуального изучения, но эти примеры из дзена, северного буддизма и дзогчен. Может быть, в палийском каноне тоже описаны такие случаи, я не знаю.

Здесь http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammaditthi_Sutta  говорится: The Sammādiṭṭhi Sutta (Pali for "Right View Discourse") is a Pali Canon discourse that provides an elaboration on the Buddhist *notion* of "right view" by the Buddha's chief disciple, Sariputta. Right view is the first factor of the Buddhist Noble Eightfold Path. Right view is considered the "forerunner" of all other path factors. 

Notion - это идея, представление, понятие, взгляд, мнение, точка зрения. 

До тех пор пока это воззрение не понято и не реализовано, будь эти взгляды даже трижды верными, они не принесут человеку никакого освобождения. 

Что характерно. Пренебрегая ценностью интеллектуального понимания буддийского воззрения и его составляющих понятий, эти товарищи во всю ими орудуют. Вероятно, это знание к ним пришло не через интеллект, а само возникло в их умах.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Дима, тут вот в чем дело.
Правильное воззрение значит не просто какое-то конкретное воззрение. Правильное воззрение значит отсутствие неправильных воззрений.
Что такое неправильное воззрение? Это когда вы смотрите на зеленое, а видите красное - это неправильное воззрение.
Такое неправильное воззрение влечет за собой неправильные усилия, за ними идут неправильные мысли, неправильная речь, неправильные действия, неправильное сосредоточение и все это в конечном итоге складывается в неправильный образ жизни.
Будда не предлагал никаких специально организованных правильных взглядов. Он лишь помогал обнаружить взгляды неправильные, когда они присутствуют. Если относиться к взглядам некритично, без сомнения, то неясно, какие из них неправильные.
Поэтому практика возвращения к правильным взглядам как раз обратная. Принимая обеты мы ориентируемся на правильное поведение, правильный образ жизни. Мы можем логически понять, что это действительно правильный образ жизни, но мы сталкиваемся с ситуациями, в которых обетов и наставлений недостаточно. Однако поддерживая правильное поведение мы можем осознанно обнаруживать нашу неправильную концентрацию, из-за которой складывается наше неправильное поведение. Так мы начинаем различать правильную концентрацию и неправильную концентрацию. Взращивая правильную концентрацию мы обнаруживаем что в одних условиях наши действия помогают правильной концентрации, в других - мешают, и возникает неправильная концентрация. Сдерживая неправильные действия и взращивая правильные действия мы обнаруживаем источники раньше, в наших речах, которые создают условия для неправильных действий, в наших мыслях, которые создают условия для неправильных речей, в наших устремлениях, которые создают условия для неправильных мыслей и наконец в наших взглядах, которые создают наши неправильные устремления.
Поэтому в действительности то правильное мировоззрение, которое дает нам Дхарма и Виная - есть наставления по правильному поведению, а не по правильным взглядам. 
Правильные взгляды находятся до того как возникают мысли. Но это нужно обнаружить в практике, что есть устремления, которые рождаются до мыслей и являются источником мыслей. Тогда станет возможным обнаружить рождение устремлений в условиях существующих взглядов.

----------


## Huandi

> Где же я такое писал, что Дхарма - это знание? В моем сообщении, которое вы цитируете таких слов нет.





> Если коротко и, может быть, неточно, знание жизни - это и есть знание Дхаммы, а не знание каких-то текстов. Знание текстов может помочь в обретении первого. Дхамма - это законы жизни, они открываются через изучение жизни.


Законы, которые открываются через _изучение_, разве не есть знание? Но, если вы отрицаете это, то это ваше дело. Вы теперь считаете, что Дхамма это не знание (законов жизни, 4БИ и т.п.)?




> Если вы считаете, что все равно, что в книжке прочитать, что в присутствии Будды, от Будды услышать обращенные к тебе слова, не хочу спорить, можете считать, как находите правильным.


В плане понимания смысла, одни и те же слова для меня без разницы от кого услышать. Но, в присутствии Будды сильнее были бы другие факторы, например такое, как доверие. А вот задать прямой вопрос Будде и получить на него ответ - это было бы в миллиард раз привлекательнее, чем выслушать известный текст.

----------


## Huandi

> Правильное воззрение значит отсутствие неправильных воззрений.


Про это уже тут писали, и аргумент все проигнорировали - у животных нет неправильных воззрений, они не думают о "Я". Это ведь не означает наличия у них самьяк-дришти, правда?

----------


## Won Soeng

Дхамма это и есть законы жизни  :Smilie:  Знание Дхаммы - не есть Дхамма. Знание жизни - не есть жизнь.
Дхамма есть истина.
В примере с автомехаником, как и с водителем, к примеру, следует вспомнить очень важную вещь, которая называется "навыки" и за которым следует "профессионализм" и даже "искусство".

Я предпочитаю пример с музыкальным инструментом.
Кто-то знает ноты, но у него нет навыков их находить на инструменте. Нет владения инструментом.
В то же время, навыки могут быть не связаны со знанием нот. Просто прямая связь между звукоизвлечением и слышимыми звуками.
Но сами по себе навыки - это еще не профессионализм. Профессионал владеет нюансами звукоизвлечения, тонкими взаимосвязями. Он может их даже не осознавать, и часто так бывает, что когда просишь музыканта показать, как он делает определенный прием, ему требуется значительное время, чтобы разложить этот прием на отдельные действия, осознать этот прием рефлексивно, а не импульсивно. 
Наш ум, наш организм работают естественным образом. Все что нужно для изучения ума уже есть в самом уме. Поэтому не нужен какой-то специальный испытательный стенд. Нужно изучать то, что уже есть, что уже функционирует за пределами осознанности, что уже сложилось как навыки со своими нюансами и тонкостями.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Про это уже тут писали, и аргумент все проигнорировали - у животных нет неправильных воззрений, они не думают о "Я". Это ведь не означает наличия у них самьяг-дришти, правда?


Простите, я не знаю, что такое самьяк-дришти.

Разница между человеком и животным в способности рефлексии и осознания рефлексии. То есть животное не может смотреть в свой ум, а человек - может.

----------


## Huandi

> Простите, я не знаю, что такое самьяк-дришти.
> 
> Разница между человеком и животным в способности рефлексии и осознания рефлексии. То есть животное не может смотреть в свой ум, а человек - может.


Самьяк-дришти (самма-диттхи) это "верное воззрение". Ну, то есть, считаете, что правильное воззрение у животных есть, вот только они не могут заниматься рефлексией? Я вот глядя на медитирующих кошек, не спешил бы с таким утверждением :-))).

----------


## Won Soeng

Huandi, у кошек воззрения не делятся на правильные и неправильные. Это связано с тем, что кошка не практикует различение воззрений. У нее есть просто воззрения, возникновение которых кошка не может рефлексировать.

----------


## Huandi

> Huandi, у кошек воззрения не делятся на правильные и неправильные. Это связано с тем, что кошка не практикует различение воззрений. У нее есть просто воззрения, возникновение которых кошка не может рефлексировать.


Различение воззрений на верные и неверные возможно ведь только при знании, что такое хорощо, а что тахое плохо, правда ведь (как написал Дима  Чабсунчин)? Ведь такая рефлексия уже должна быть основана на знании?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет, не на знании. Невозможно знать все правильные и неправильные взгляды. Их правильность или неправильность определяется поведением. Неправильные взгляды приводят к страданиям. Неправильность не является сущностным признаком самих взглядов. Рефлексируя возникающие страдания можно различать приводящее к этим страданиям поведение. Вот это - действительно знание. В дальнейшем рефлексия поведения, сосредоточения, действий, речи, мыслей, устремлений и взглядов - возможны только на уровне тренировки навыков.
Знания слишком медленны. Это все равно что знать как прочитать ноты, но каждую ноту осознанно считать и находить ее соответствие на клавиатуре фортепиано. Очень медленно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Однако знание о поведении приводящем к страданию не является собственностью Будды  :Smilie:  Это общедоступная Дхарма, достаточно обычной внимательности к страданиям и действиям, которые сложились в ситуацию, рождающую страдания.

----------


## Huandi

> Нет, не на знании. Невозможно знать все правильные и неправильные взгляды. Их правильность или неправильность определяется поведением. Неправильные взгляды приводят к страданиям.


Почему же это не знание!? А что же еще? Незнание?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему же это не знание!? А что же еще? Незнание?


Просто сказать "знание" недостаточно. Есть разные виды знания. 
Например "я знаю, что на Фонтанке есть Чижик-пыжик" - подразумевает целый спектр различных видов знаний.

Слово "знание" как слово "сладость". Сладости бывают разные - конфеты, пряники, мед, яблоки, сахар, сироп, сок, пастила.

В данном конкретном вопросе речь идет о том, что есть знание отчуждаемое, являющееся информацией, и есть знание неотчуждаемое, сакральное, как часть личного опыта. Этот опыт можно описать, это тоже будет знанием, но эти знания различны.

----------


## Huandi

> В данном конкретном вопросе речь идет о том, что есть знание отчуждаемое, являющееся информацией, и есть знание неотчуждаемое, сакральное, как часть личного опыта. Этот опыт можно описать, это тоже будет знанием, но эти знания различны.


Не встречал никогда разделения на такие виды знания. Знание об этом разделении тоже сакральное, и в текстах не дается?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вполне общедоступное. Вы сами можете различить знание вкуса от знания описания вкуса?

----------


## Huandi

> Вполне общедоступное. Вы сами можете различить знание вкуса от знания описания вкуса?


Угу, то есть вы считаете, что есть некий особый орган восприятия Дхармы, который приниципиально отличен от обычного ума?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет, я говорю о том, что необходимо разделять знание непосредственное, и знание описания.
Дхарма это не нечто особенное. 2х2 = 4 это Дхарма.
Небо синее, трава зеленая, снег белый, сахар сладкий - это Дхарма.

----------


## Huandi

> Небо синее, трава зеленая, снег белый, сахар сладкий - это Дхарма.


А корова тогда - бхикшу :-))).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Правильное воззрение значит не просто какое-то конкретное воззрение. Правильное воззрение значит отсутствие неправильных воззрений.



Нет. Это вполне конкретное воззрение. Это четыре БИ, и все что с ними связано, то есть объяснение того, что такое «аничча», «анатта», «дуккха», восьмизвенный благородный путь, двенадцать звеньев пратичча-самутпады и т.д. Все очень логично и конкретно. Сначала Будда, говоря на языке медицины, ставит диагноз – это «дуккха», говорит о патогенезе – это «танха» (жажда) и «авидья» – то есть неверные взгляды, незнание пути и т.д. Затем он утверждает, что исцелился сам и заявляет о возможности исцеления. Курс терапии - это благородный путь. Обратите внимание, здесь саммадиттхи - это главная составляющая пути, а не результат. Саммадиттхи в контексте результата – это прямое видение как оно есть, но для того, чтобы его развить (реализовать), необходимо следовать правильному пути.




> Что такое неправильное воззрение?


Ну, например, это когда вы думаете, что являетесь своим телом, то есть скоплением элементов (скандх) и что после распада тела перестанете существовать. Или думаете, что где-то внутри живет "вечная душа", которая подобно птичке перелетает из одной клетки в другую и т.д. Воззрений - вагон и маленькая тележка.




> Это когда вы смотрите на зеленое, а видите красное - это неправильное воззрение.


Это уже дальтонизм.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дима, правильное воззрение и объяснение, что такое правильное воззрение - это две огромных разницы. Указать на неправильное воззрение и объяснить почему оно неправильное - это конкретно, но это не все правильное воззрения.
Заблуждения бесчисленны. Но в каждой конкретной ситуации они конкретны.
Вы хотите сказать, что Будда сумел дать исчерпвающее определение правильного воззрения?
Или все-таки Будда описал метод, которым это правильное воззрение обнаруживается без необходимости его полного описания, только узнаванием его в момент обнаружения, как правильного?

----------


## Tiop

> Нет. Это вполне конкретное воззрение. Это четыре БИ, и все что с ними связано, то есть объяснение того, что такое «аничча», «анатта», «дуккха», восьмизвенный благородный путь, двенадцать звеньев пратичча-самутпады и т.д. Все очень логично и конкретно. Сначала Будда, говоря на языке медицины, ставит диагноз – это «дуккха», говорит о патогенезе – это «танха» (жажда) и «авидья» – то есть неверные взгляды, незнание пути и т.д. Затем он утверждает, что исцелился сам и заявляет о возможности исцеления. Курс терапии - это благородный путь.


Зачем Вы опять перечислили это, как будто повторением можно добиться правильности ) Уже же ясно было показано, что Будда никаким просто "воззрениям" не учил. Танха и авидья это не "неверные взгляды", это очень большая ошибка. О характере знания Пути уже было тоже сказано.

Смотрите:




> Например *Пантхака меньший получил простейшие наставления, о том, что настоящая грязь - это не грязь на тряпочке, а грязь страсти, ненависти и омраченности - и тут же реализовал плод архатства вместе с четырьмя аналитическими знаниями. После этого он смог прочитать проповедь Дхармы перед собранием мирян и монахов, хотя до этого не мог заучить и одной строфы. Какое же он по вашему воззрение реализовал? Он обрел мудрость, прямое знание, способность самому познавать.*
> В тхераваде вообще есть понятие диттхи-упадана, которое означает опору на воззрения или привязанность к воззрениям и которая оставляется в процессе следования на пути.
> В ряде сутр Будда пишет, что мудрый, успокоившийся, оставляет все учения и воззрения.


Видите, значит все эти "воззрения" (т.е. какие-то абстрактные, общие утверждения) не особенно важны, по сравнению с более глубинными факторами, не дающими людям освободиться (о чём было очень хорошо выше сказано). Или - все знают, что всё непостоянно - но к освобождению и пробуждению это их не приближает.



> Да вы чо? И что же в этой Дхарме было открыто Буддой, если ее знает даже школьник?


Какая  разница?  :Smilie:  Воззрения же есть! 




> + из какой материи состоит ум?


Она бывает разная? )

----------


## sergey

> Законы, которые открываются через изучение, разве не есть знание? Но, если вы отрицаете это, то это ваше дело. Вы теперь считаете, что Дхамма это не знание (законов жизни, 4БИ и т.п.)?


Конечно природные законы, закономерности - это не знание. Привожу поясняющий пример. На погруженное в воду тело действует выталкивающая сила, равная весу воды в объеме тела. Знаете вы это или не знаете, а выталкивать будет. Знать об этом обстоятельстве  - это другое дело.
Точно так же и Дхамма, как закономерность жизни (у этого слова есть разные значения)- это совсем не знание. Но можно Дхамму познать. Например Будда говорит (выделение жирным мое - sergey):



> Если глупец связан с мудрым даже всю свою жизнь,
> Он *знает дхамму* не больше, чем ложка – вкус похлебки.
> 
> Если хотя бы мгновение умный связан с мудрым,
> Быстро *знакомится он с дхаммой*, как язык с вкусом похлебки.
> 
> 64. Yāvajīvampi ce bālo, paṇḍitaṃ payirupāsati;
> Na so *dhammaṃ vijānāti*, dabbī sūparasaṃ yathā.
> 
> ...


Или там же:



> Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью,
> Но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.


Понимаете? Закономерность такая есть, но человек может ее знать и не знать, осознавать и не осознавать, понимать и не понимать.

Или еще есть известные слова Будды, которые Сарипутта приводит в Большой сутре о слоновьем следе (Махахаттхипадопама сутта, МН 28): Кто видит обусловленное возникновение, тот видит Дхамму, кто видит Дхамму, тот видит обусловленное возникновение.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Что это за состояния, которые передаются от учителя к ученику?


Могут передаваться самые разные состояния. Участникам этого форума известна, например, передача в Дзогчен.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Но в этой то понимание он обрел, не засев в позу лотоса и созерцая скандхи, а выслушав пару строк...


Достижение "вступления в поток", в данном случае Сарипуттой, действительно можно назвать пониманием. Непосредственного переживания Освобождения при "вступлении в поток" нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Могут передаваться самые разные состояния. Участникам этого форума известна, например, передача в Дзогчен.


Разнообразие заблуждений не имеет границ.

В Дзогчен не передают никаких состояний. Первый завет Ганраба Дордже - это *ознакомление со своим собственном изначальным состояние* при помощи наставника, обладающего достоверным знанием оного в своем потоке восприятия...




> Лопон Тензин Намдак:
> 
> "Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум»." (...)
> 
> "Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность".
> («Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон» в изложении Лопона Тензин Намдака, изд-во Центр «Уддияна», 2000 г.)


Кстати... о цели и задачах логики:

http://oldtradition.org/teachings/gi...chebnik-logiki



> Мы видели, что логика определяется как наука о законах правиль¬ного мышления. Из этого определения логики, невидимому, следует, что стоит изучить законы правильного мышления и применять их в процессе мышления, чтобы можно было мыслить вполне правильно. Многим даже кажется, что логика может указывать средства для открытия истины в различных обла¬стях знания.
> 
> Но в действительности это неверно. Логика не поставляет своею целью открытие истин, а ставит своею целью дока¬зательство уже открытых истин. Логика указывает пра¬вила, при помощи которых могут быть открыты ошибки. Вслед¬ствие этого, благодаря логике можно избежать ошибок. Поэтому становится понятным утверждение английского философа Д.С. Милля, что польза логики главным образом отрицатель¬ная. Её задача заключается в том, чтобы предостеречь от возможных ошибок. Вследствие этого практическая важ¬ность логики чрезвычайно велика. «Когда я принимаю в соображе¬ние, — говорит Д. С. Милль, — как проста теория умозаключения, какого небольшого времени достаточно для приобретения полного знания её принципов и правил и даже значительной опытности в их применении, я не нахожу никакого извинения для тех, кто, желая заниматься с успехом каким-нибудь умственным трудом, упускает это изучение. Логика есть великий преследователь тём¬ного и запутанного мышления; она рассеивает туман, скрывающий от нас наше невежество и заставляющий нас думать, что мы пони¬маем предмет, в то время когда мы его не понимаем. Я убеждён, что в современном воспитании ничто не приносит большей пользы для выработки точных мыслителей, остающихся верными смыслу слов и предложений и находящихся постоянно настороже против терминов неопределённых и двусмысленных, как логика».
> 
> Многие часто ссылаются на так называемый здравый смысл и говорят: «Да ведь ошибки можно находить без помощи ло¬гики, посредством лишь одного здравого смысла». Это, конечно, справедливо, но часто бывает недостаточно найти ошибку, нуж¬но ещё объяснить её, уметь точно охарактеризовать и даже обозначить её. Иной знает, что в том или другом умозаключении есть ошибка, но он не в состоянии сказать, почему это умоза¬ключение нужно считать ошибочным. Это часто возможно сде¬лать только благодаря знанию правил логики.

----------


## sergey

> Это подтверждает тезис, что возможно обретение плодов (тоже вступление в поток) благодаря постижению Дхармы, проявленной в вербальной или символьной форме.


Так разве кто-то спорит? Обсуждалось, каким образом это происходит. Остается ли человек только со знанием слов или благодаря этим словам он обретает знание мира сего и выхода из мира сего. (для архата)

Не знаю точно, какую мысль хотел выразить Ассаджи в своем сообщении, но я там нахожу следующую: наши омрачения, неведение не состоят только в наборе неправильных понятий (не являются "чисто интеллектуальными"). Есть алчность и страсть, которая застит глаза. Есть раздражение, злость и неприязнь, которые также ослепляют. Есть тупость, омраченность (моха). Чтобы избавиться от них, только рассуждений мало. Здесь есть практика, путь, который ведет к избавлению от них. Составная часть этого пути - читта бхавана, которая включает в себя упражнения направления ума в определенном направлении. Например смотреть не на приятные и привлекательные стороны тела, а на непривлекательные стороны, которые в нем имманентно присутствуют. Это именно упражнение, потому что ум, влекомый страстью, устремляется по привычным и приятным путям. Ум не в смысле рассуждения, а в смысле внимания. Поэтому страстным людям приписывают созерцание непривлекательности. А гневливым, раздражительным - развитие доброжелательности.
Если у человека уже ослаблены алчность, враждебность и тупость, то конечно ему уже не нужно проделывать эту практику, чтобы избавиться от них, он уже от них избавился. Так, судя по всему, было и с Сарипуттой.
С этим вы, Pampkin Head согласитесь?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так разве кто-то спорит? Обсуждалось, каким образом это происходит. Остается ли человек только со знанием слов или благодаря этим словам он обретает знание мира сего и выхода из мира сего. (для архата)


А что здесь обсуждать то? Как это происходит, описано в Дхаммачакапаватане-сутре. Но если лично вам "знание, видение" и т.д не открылось при акте восприятия Дхармы органами слуха и зрения, то... скорее всего... вам придется узнать, усвоить и применять на практике большое количество концепций (о правильном способе шилы, правильном выборе самади, определении правильного момента лично для вас начать практику випассаны и много чего еще).




> Не знаю точно, какую мысль хотел выразить Ассаджи в своем сообщении, но я там нахожу следующую: наши омрачения, неведение не состоят только в наборе неправильных понятий (не являются "чисто интеллектуальными"). Есть алчность и страсть, которая застит глаза. Есть раздражение, злость и неприязнь, которые также ослепляют. Есть тупость, омраченность (моха). Чтобы избавиться от них, только рассуждений мало. Здесь есть практика, путь, который ведет к избавлению от них. Составная часть этого пути - читта бхавана, которая включает в себя упражнения направления ума в определенном направлении. Например смотреть не на приятные и привлекательные стороны тела, а на непривлекательные стороны, которые в нем имманентно присутствуют. Это именно упражнение, потому что ум, влекомый страстью, устремляется по привычным и приятным путям. Ум не в смысле рассуждения, а в смысле внимания. Поэтому страстным людям приписывают созерцание непривлекательности. А гневливым, раздражительным - развитие доброжелательности.
> Если у человека уже ослаблены алчность, враждебность и тупость, то конечно ему уже не нужно проделывать эту практику, чтобы избавиться от них, он уже от них избавился. Так, судя по всему, было и с Сарипуттой.
> Я думаю, что с этим вы, Pampkin Head не будете спорить?


А должен? Вода - мокрая, небо- голубое, а Вася - это не Петя.

----------


## PampKin Head

Можно получить ответ? Если все сводится к указанию на окончательную природу реальности, а именно - на качества процесса существования скандх, то это - не более, чем объект сосредоточения. Т.е. самасамадди. Для чего же тогда говориться о саммадитхи в БВП?

P.S. Может я пропустил этот ответ...

----------


## Ersh

> Угу, то есть вы считаете, что есть некий особый орган восприятия Дхармы, который приниципиально отличен от обычного ума?


А что такое обычный ум? Он разный бывает. Есть ум, воспринимающий дискурсивную информацию, есть интуитивный ум. Есть мана-виджняна, есть алайя-виджняна. И не надо их в одну кучу-то.

----------


## Huandi

> . Есть мана-виджняна, есть алайя-виджняна. И не надо их в одну кучу-то.


Так они же и так в одной куче (скандхе) :-))).

----------


## Tiop

> вам придется узнать, усвоить и применять на практике большое количество концепций (о правильном способе шилы, правильном выборе самади, определении правильного момента лично для вас начать практику випассаны и много чего еще).


... придётся освобождаться от множества концепций, путём внимательного исследования их бытия в собственном опыте, наблюдая телесность, чувства, мысли, качества ума...




> P.S. Может я пропустил этот ответ...


Я давал ссылку на цитаты о самма диттхи: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html

Самма диттхи напрямую связано с практикой осознанности, правильный взгляд, правильное усилие и правильное сознавание есть как бы один процесс :

*"One tries to abandon wrong view & to enter into right view: This is one's right effort. One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness. Thus these three qualities — right view, right effort, & right mindfulness — run & circle around right view."*

----------


## Huandi

Очень сложно разговаривать, когда одна из сторон не может четко выразить то, что она защищает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... придётся освобождаться от множества концепций, путём внимательного исследования их бытия в собственном опыте, наблюдая телесность, чувства, мысли, качества ума...


Понятно, что плот при достижении другого берега выкидывают. Но сначала его нужно смастерить и использовать для переправы.






> Я давал ссылку на цитаты о самма диттхи: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html
> 
> Самма диттхи напрямую связано с практикой осознанности :
> 
> *"One tries to abandon wrong view & to enter into right view: This is one's right effort. One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness. Thus these three qualities — right view, right effort, & right mindfulness — run & circle around right view."*


Не понял... Сначала говорится: *One is mindful to* abandon wrong view & to enter & *remain in right view*: *This is one's right mindfulness*.  Т.е Саммадитхи - это правильная внимательность. Но далее говорится о  трех качествах: right view, right effort, & right mindfulness, которые вращаются вокруг right view. Тогда что является чем и качеством чего, вращаясь вокруг чего?
...

Сорри... Правильная внимательность - способность пребывать в саммадитхи. + написанно, что правильные воззрения, усилия и внимательность - вращаются вокруг саммадитхи- правильного воззрения. Так... И где сама саммадхи и что такое самадитхи? Из данного отрывка не понятно.

----------


## Tiop

> Не понял...


Войдите в контекст по ссылке, не говорится, что самма диттхи это правильная внимательность, но все три это часть одного процесса.




> тогда что является чем и качеством чего?


Триединый процесс?




> Понятно, что плот при достижении другого берега выкидывают. Но сначала его нужно смастерить и использовать для переправы.


И этот плот состоит из внимательного наблюдения за телесностью, чувствами, мыслями, качествами ума... Хотя нет, видимо, единой ГОСТовой конструкции плота )

----------


## Huandi

Напомню уже цитировавшееся место:




> The Blessed One said: "Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors - right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness - is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions.
> [1] *"Of those, right view is the forerunner*. And how is right view the forerunner? One discerns wrong view as wrong view, and right view as right view. This is one's right view. And what is wrong view? 'There is nothing given, nothing offered, nothing sacrificed. There is no fruit or result of good or bad actions. There is no this world, no next world, no mother, no father, no spontaneously reborn beings; no priests or contemplatives who, faring rightly & practicing rightly, proclaim this world & the next after having directly known & realized it for themselves.' This is wrong view.
> "And what is right view? Right view, I tell you, is of two sorts: There is right view with fermentations [asava], siding with merit, resulting in the acquisitions [of becoming]; and there is noble right view, without fermentations, transcendent, a factor of the path. ...

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=Tiop]


> Войдите в контекст по ссылке, не говорится, что самма диттхи это правильная внимательность, но всё это есть часть одного процесса.


One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness.

Правильная внимательность - это пребывать в саммадитхи. Из этого не следует однозначного утверждения, что самадитхи и есть правильная внимательность.

----------


## Tiop

Но самма диттхи связано с усилием пребывания в нём, а само усилие с осознаванием, и всё это как бы части самма диттхи...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но самма диттхи связано с усилием пребывания в нём, а само усилие с осознаванием, и всё это как бы части самма диттхи...


 Части не есть целое... Колесо повозки не является повозкой.

Понятно, что прежде, чем прикладывать усилие, необходимо знать, к чему и для чего надо его прикладывать.

----------


## Tiop

Без частей нет целого  :Smilie: 

Здесь показан процесс _"вхождения" в самма диттхи_ в триединстве обязательных для этого "качеств".

"One tries to abandon wrong view & _to enter into right view:_"

----------


## Ersh

> Так они же и так в одной куче (скандхе) :-))).


Ага. Спасибо. Только "скандхи" это просто классификация. На самом деле эти умы отвечают за разное восприятие, и за разный  "уровень постижения" Дхармы.

----------


## warpig

> Можно получить ответ? Если все сводится к указанию на окончательную природу реальности, а именно - на качества процесса существования скандх, то это - не более, чем объект сосредоточения. Т.е. самасамадди. Для чего же тогда говориться о саммадитхи в БВП?
> 
> P.S. Может я пропустил этот ответ...


Саммадиттхи (правильный взгляд)- это воззрения направляющие практику Пути (три последних составляющих которого относят к практике концентрации). Обладание этими воззрениями, само по себе не означает пробуждения, они нужны именно для следования по Пути (плот и т.д.).  Вначале взгляды принимаются на веру, потом постепенно убеждаются в их полезности на собственном опыте. Саммасамади - практика сосредоточения, то есть дхъян, это не есть указание на природу реальности. 

Темой этого обсуждения, когда-то давно был термин "випассана", то есть освобождающее видение реальности как оно есть. Знание со слов других или как-то логическое обоснование, по мнению меня и ряда участников, в зачет не идет.

Все написанное, по-моему, всем хорошо и без меня известно, по-моему, спор чисто спортивный и посему из него удаляюсь.

----------


## Huandi

> На самом деле эти умы отвечают за разное восприятие, и за разный "уровень постижения" Дхармы.


В виджнянаваде это деление условное и номинальное, никто не считает, что есть на самом деле некие разные умы.

----------


## Huandi

> Темой этого обсуждения, когда-то давно был термин "випассана", то есть освобождающее видение реальности как оно есть.


А есть эта реальность как раз так, как она отражена в верном воззрении (иначе оно никакое не верное). И без этого знания ничего не "увидеть". Открыть же воззрение самостоятельно - это путь пратьеккабудд.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Открыть же воззрение самостоятельно - это путь пратьеккабудд.


А я думал, что пратьекабудды - будды для себя, которые не делятся знанием, не учат Дхарме в общепринятом смысле. То есть, постигающие без опоры на Учителя-будду ...

----------


## Huandi

Сами открывают учение только Будды. А пратьекки, уже помимо этого, классифицируются тем, что не особенно склонны обучать других, хотя и не отказываются это делать полностью.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Понятно. 
То есть получается, от любого видьядхары, видьяраджи, реализовавшего стадию порождения (характеризованную випашьяной) особого толка для другого нет. Но этот момент не вполне ясен, так как если человек пребывает в знании будда-природы (невыразимом) и не отходит от созерцания, то и все окружение как бы преображается. 
... ведь никто не мешает тому же пратьеку манифесцировать тела и мудрости здесь и сейчас .. так в чем же дело ?

что-нибудь говорится об ограниченностях пратьекабудд?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Саммадиттхи (правильный взгляд)- это воззрения направляющие практику Пути (три последних составляющих которого относят к практике концентрации). Обладание этими воззрениями, само по себе не означает пробуждения, они нужны именно для следования по Пути (плот и т.д.).  Вначале взгляды принимаются на веру, потом постепенно убеждаются в их полезности на собственном опыте. Саммасамади - практика сосредоточения, то есть дхъян, это не есть указание на природу реальности. 
> 
> Темой этого обсуждения, когда-то давно был термин "випа,ссана", то есть освобождающее видение реальности как оно есть. Знание со слов других или как-то логическое обоснование, по мнению меня и ряда участников, в зачет не идет.


А обладание самадиттхи, направляющим практику Пути (три последних составляющих которого относят к практике концентрации), в зачет идет? Или у вас в зачет идет лишь конечные указания на природу реальности и окончательное пробуждение?

Если в качестве объекта самасамади указаны скандхи - это и будет випассаной. Просто добавить в список объектов указанное выше и вычеркнуть самадиттхи из БВП. Коли в нем никакого толку нет.

----------


## warpig

> А обладание самадиттхи, направляющим практику Пути (три последних составляющих которого относят к практике концентрации), в зачет идет? Или у вас в зачет идет лишь конечные указания на природу реальности и окончательное пробуждение?


Для випассаны - в общих чертах так. Еще раз: Самадитхи- важнейшая часть пути, с этим никто и не спорит. Но в конечном итоге, пока Париж не увидишь, ты не расслабишься. Как бы кто не был уверен в его существовании и в своем знании того, что надо чтобы туда попасть. Без билета и путешествия, понятно, тоже ничего не выйдет. Нужно оба, хоть и второе есть условие для первого.





> Если в качестве объекта самасамади указаны скандхи - это и будет випассаной. Просто добавить в список объектов указанное выше и вычеркнуть самадиттхи из БВП. Коли в нем никакого толку нет.


Обычное объяснение когда ум вначале собирается в целое с помощью практики концентрации, а затем (тут практика концентрации заканчивается) уже направляется на изучение характеристик скандх. Я сомневаюсь, что если сразу направить ум на изменчивость явлений и не переключаться с изменчивости ни на что другое, можно достигнуть дхъяны.

----------


## Tiop

> Знание со слов других или как-то логическое обоснование, по мнению меня и ряда участников, в зачет не идет.


Проблема, если конкретизировать, что тхеравадины не согласны, что в их практиках сознавания "реализуются" какие-то "воззрения". Вот в практике "випашьяны" (т.е. не-тхеравадинской медитации) в самом начале говорят - будете реализовывать воззрение об "отсутствии я". И "реализуют". В Тхераваде же, во-первых, такое представление считается ошибочным, во-вторых, в практике сознавания не "реализуют" каких-то "воззрений", если что и "реализуется", то беспристрастное наблюдение за опытом, видение и знание деятельности "психики", насколько я понимаю.




> Если в качестве объекта самасамади указаны скандхи - это и будет випассаной.


То будет концентрация на скандхах. Випассана здесь не при чём, её нужно отдельно практиковать-развивать.

----------


## Ersh

> В виджнянаваде это деление условное и номинальное, никто не считает, что есть на самом деле некие разные умы.


Это почему это номинальное, если существуют разные способы познания?
Давай точнее - сознания. Есть дискурсивное сознание, есть интуитивное. Я думаю, бессмысленно отрицать существование интуитивного сознания. Бессмысленно отрицать способ дискурсивного сознания, и способ интуитивного, непосредственного сознания.
Что, люди все по книжкам учать? Дискурсивно как раз познают отвлеченные, вспомогательные понятия. А то, что вода холодная или горячая - это непосредственное знание.

----------


## Tiop

Хороший пример - Аджан Сумедхо на лекции в Москве вообще не говорил ни про Четыре Истины, ни про Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, насколько я помню. Про то, что один из важнейших аспектов буддизма - это исследование, осознание явлений, психики - говорил, про несоответствие косных категоричных взглядов и оценок действительности - говорил.

Аджан Титамедха тоже не говорила ни про то, ни про другое.




> А то, что вода холодная или горячая - это непосредственное знание.


Будда говорит, как Сергей процитировал, что Дхамма познаётся как вкус похлебки едоком.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хороший пример - Аджан Сумедхо на лекции в Москве вообще не говорил ни про Четыре Истины, ни про Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, насколько я помню. Про то, что один из важнейших аспектов буддизма - это исследование, осознание явлений, психики - говорил, про несоответствие косных категоричных взглядов и оценок действительности - говорил.
> 
> Аджан Титамедха тоже не говорила ни про то, ни про другое.


У меня коллега по работе тоже не говорил ни про Четыре Истины, ни про Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. 

И что? Это о чем говорит?

----------


## Tiop

Он является тхеравадинским наставником?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Он является тхеравадинским наставником?


Не является,  и что? Он же тоже не говорил о...

А  в чем фишка, что наставник Тхеравады вообще не говорил ни про Четыре Истины, ни про Благородный Восьмеричный Путь? Был должен говорить и не стал? Или вы ожидали, что он будет говорить, а он не стал?

----------


## Tiop

Вот! Не является!!!

Так это же говорит о том, что заиметь знание, что буддизм учит про Четыре Истины или Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - не главное для аудитории тхеравадинских наставников  :Wink: 




> Был должен говорить и не стал? Или вы ожидали, что он будет говорить, а он не стал?


Нет, ну я просто Вас слушаю и думаю - вот ведь, в буддизме самое важное в самом начале - заиметь представление об этом обо всём  :Wink: 

А дайте Вашу версию, с позиции важности чисто дискурсивного, номинального представления об Истинах (которые на самом деле Действительности) и Пути.

----------


## warpig

> Вот! Не является!!!
> 
> Так это же говорит о том, что заиметь знание, что буддизм учит про Четыре Истины или Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - не главное для аудитории тхеравадинских наставников 
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, ну я просто Вас слушаю и думаю - вот ведь, в буддизме самое важное в самом начале - заиметь представление об этом обо всём


Темой наставлений во время летнего ретрита Аджаан Сумедхо были Четыре Благородные Истины. Просто это было приглашение увидеть на собственном опыте, а не довольствоваться книжным знанием.

----------


## Tiop

Вот! Это наглядно демонстрирует то, о чём я говорю - важно видеть это, а не знать, что об этом "важно _иметь представление_" в буддизме, так сказать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так это же говорит о том, что заиметь знание, что буддизм учит про Четыре Истины или Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - не главное для аудитории тхеравадинских наставников


Вы эти искометные выводы "за буддизм" и тхеравадинских наставников сделали на основании того, что на одном семинаре один из тхеравадинских наставников "не говорил" о вышеупомянутом? А вот Гоенка и про Истины, и про Путь, и про видение рассказывает на курсах випассаны... Могу сделать не менее искрометный вывод, что в Тхераваде все не так однозначно, как вам это кажется.

А вы в курсе, что во времена Будды были учения для мирян, и были учения для членов Сангхи? И что учения для членов Сангхи не излагались мирянам? И что на смертном одре Анатхапиндика просил Шарипутру, чтобы эти учения были доступны и мирянам тоже?

----------


## Tiop

Я говорю про три  недавно прошедших семинара тхеравадинских наставников. Да даже если про один, почему всемирно известный ачарья Аджан Сумедхо не говорил про это? А По Вашим словам - первое о чём должен был рассказать. А потом ещё потребовать должен был, чтоб все записали, что именно есть страдание, старость там, уныние, скорбь, горе и т.д. и т.п.
Про важные аспекты практики и буддийского мировоззрения вот говорил, а про это нет.




> А вы в курсе, что во времена Будды были учения для мирян, и были учения для членов Сангхи? И что учения для членов Сангхи не излагались мирянам? И что на смертном одре Анатхапиндика просил Шарипутру, чтобы эти учения были доступны и мирянам тоже?


Я ещё в курсе, что Будда много наставлял мирян и миряне достигали освобождения, и было всем всё доступно, проповеди читались в огромных залах и рощах .

А Вы обвиняете Аджан Титамедху и Аджана Сумедхо в сокрытии учений  :Smilie:  ? Проще, имхо, себя обвинить в незнании учения  :Smilie: 



> А вот Гоенка и про Истины, и про Путь, и про видение рассказывает на курсах випассаны...


А Вы были на его лекциях? Он это просто так говорил, чтоб знали, или перед ретритом с десятидневным молчанием и интенсивным исследованием опыта?

PampKin Head, я вообще это привёл в добавление к объяснению самма диттхи в суттах (про единство трёх аспектов), которое Вы в итоге успешно для себя проигнорировали  :Smilie: . Зато сразу пустились в какие-то выводы "за буддизм" вместо меня .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я говорю про три  недавно прошедших семинара тхеравадинских наставников. Да даже если про один, почему всемирно известный ачарья Аджан Сумедхо не говорил про это?


Вы бы его спросили, почему. )))



> А По Вашим словам - первое о чём должен был рассказать.


Это по каким моим словам? )




> А потом ещё потребовать должен был, чтоб все записали, что именно есть страдание, старость там, уныние, скорбь, горе и т.д. и т.п.
> Про важные аспекты практики и буддийского мировоззрения вот говорил, а про это нет.


Сбавьте скорость, ко мне то какие претензии, что кто то что то не говорил и не требовал?




> Я ещё в курсе, что Будда много наставлял мирян и миряне достигали освобождения, и было всем всё доступно, проповеди читались в огромных залах и рощах .


Не могли бы вы напомнить хотя бы десятка полтора имен этих мирян, "достигших освобождения" при Будде. 




> А Вы обвиняете Аджан Титамедху и Аджана Сумедхо в сокрытии учений  ? Проще, имхо, себя обвинить в незнании учения


Тараканов в голове - выводить. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=304





> А Вы были на его лекциях? Он это просто так говорил, чтоб знали, или перед ретритом с десятидневным молчанием и интенсивным исследованием опыта?


Растолкуйте ваш полет мысли, я что то теряю вашу повествовательную мысль. 




> PampKin Head, я вообще это привёл в добавление к объяснению самма диттхи в суттах (про единство трёх аспектов), которое Вы в итоге успешно для себя проигнорировали . Зато сразу пустились в какие-то выводы "за буддизм" вместо меня .


Почему же проигнорировал? См. мои посты выше.

"за буддизм" - это из вашего искрометного http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=298

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....143.than.html




> [Ven. Sariputta:] "Then, householder, you should train yourself in this way: 'I won't cling to the eye; my consciousness will not be dependent on the eye.' That's how you should train yourself. 'I won't cling to the ear... nose... tongue... body; my consciousness will not be dependent on the body.' ... 'I won't cling to the intellect; my consciousness will not be dependent on the intellect.' That's how you should train yourself.
> 
> "Then, householder, you should train yourself in this way: 'I won't cling to forms... sounds... smells... tastes... tactile sensations; my consciousness will not be dependent on tactile sensations.' ... 'I won't cling to ideas; my consciousness will not be dependent on ideas.' That's how you should train yourself.
> 
> "Then, householder, you should train yourself in this way: 'I won't cling to eye-consciousness... ear-consciousness... nose-consciousness... tongue-consciousness... body-consciousness; my consciousness will not be dependent on body-consciousness.' ... 'I won't cling to intellect-consciousness; my consciousness will not be dependent on intellect-consciousness.' That's how you should train yourself.
> 
> "Then, householder, you should train yourself in this way: 'I won't cling to contact at the eye... contact at the ear... contact at the nose... contact at the tongue... contact at the body; my consciousness will not be dependent on contact at the body.' ... 'I won't cling to contact at the intellect; my consciousness will not be dependent on contact at the intellect.' That's how you should train yourself.
> 
> "Then, householder, you should train yourself in this way: 'I won't cling to feeling born of contact at the eye... feeling born of contact at the ear... feeling born of contact at the nose... feeling born of contact at the tongue... feeling born of contact at the body; my consciousness will not be dependent on feeling born of contact at the body.' ... 'I won't cling to feeling born of contact at the intellect; my consciousness will not be dependent on feeling born of contact at the intellect.' That's how you should train yourself.
> ...


Посему, кто и что кому не говорит - вопрос не ко мне.

----------


## Tiop

Pampkin Head, напрягитесь и подробно ответьте мне, не пускаясь в хамство и демагогию.

Особенно жду комментариев насчёт триединства процесса вхождения в самма-диттхи (является ли самма-диттхи только выражением языка вроде "есть страдание" и т.п., или же это не совсем так).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Pampkin Head, напрягитесь и ответьте мне, не пускаясь в хамство и демагогию.
> 
> Особенно жду комментариев насчёт триединства процесса вхождения в самма-диттхи.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=276
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=279
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=281
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=290




> является ли самма-диттхи только выражением языка вроде "есть страдание" и т.п., или же это не совсем так


Вас не затруднит на русский перевести этот вопрос?

----------


## Tiop

Ну я же попросил - напрягитесь  :Smilie: 




> Понятно, что прежде, чем прикладывать усилие, необходимо знать, к чему и для чего надо его прикладывать.


Сказано: 

_Он пытается отбросить ложный взгляд и войти в верный: это его правильное усилие._

Т.е. правильное усилие *неразрывно* с правильным взглядом (далее говорится, что и с сознаванием). Не понимаю только, почему Вы не смогли это прочитать.
*
"One tries to abandon wrong view & to enter into right view: This is one's right effort. One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness. Thus these three qualities — right view, right effort, & right mindfulness — run & circle around right view."
*
...
А как Вы бойко учителей взялись в сокрытии учения обвинять  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сказано: 
> 
> _Он пытается отбросить ложный взгляд и войти в верный: это его правильное усилие._
> 
> Т.е. правильное усилие *неразрывно* с правильным взглядом (далее говорится, что и с сознаванием). Не понимаю только, почему Вы не смогли это прочитать.
> 
> "One tries to abandon wrong view & to enter into right view: This is one's right effort. One is mindful to abandon wrong view & to enter & remain in right view: This is one's right mindfulness. Thus these three qualities — right view, right effort, & right mindfulness — run & circle around right view."


Уважаемый, я прочитал. Только мне не совсем понятно, что должно следовать из того, что что то с чем то связано. Связь правильного усилия с правильным воззрением объясняет, чем является правильное воззрение? 

...



> А как Вы бойко учителей взялись в сокрытии учения обвинять


Все вопросы  - к тхеравадинским наставникам -> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=304

Вопросы же о ваших тараканах в вашей голове по данному вопросу - к вам лично.

Где конкретно я обвинял кого либо в чем либо?

----------


## Tiop

Всплывшая недоступность учения мирянам в Тхераваде :




> Будда отвергал все эзотерические, тайные учения: "О ученики, троим принадлежит таинственность, а не откровенность - женщинам... мудрости жрецов... ложному учению".
> 
> "Я проповедовал истину, не делая никакого различия между экзотерическим и эзотерическим учением, потому что в отношении истин, Ананда, у Татхагаты нет ничего, подобного сжатому кулаку учителя, который что-то удерживает"


http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...8&postcount=16

Из мирян арахантами стали Яса, Кхема, Суддходана и многие другие:




> Lay life and arahantship. Though there are many instances of persons attaining spiritual development up to the third stage of non-returner, instances are not many of individuals attaining arahantship while yet being laymen. Yasa attained arahantship while being a layman, but he, too, entered the Order immediately afterwards (Vin.I.15-20). Khemā, chief of the Buddha's women disciples, attained arahantship before she entered the Order, but she entered the Order with the consent of her husband Bimbisāra, probably on the same day (ThigA.126f). Suddhodana, the father of the Buddha, attained arahantship a little while before his death (DPPN. s.v. Suddhodana). The Mahāvamsa (chap. xvi, 10-11) records that fifty-five brothers headed by the chief minister Mahā Arittha attained arahantship in the tonsure hall, while their heads were being shaved prior to being admitted into the Order. In the Kathavatthu (157-8) the question whether a layman can become an arahant is discussed. The point maintained in it is that what matters is not the external characteristics of a recluse or a layman, and that anybody who is free from the mental fetters and lives a life of complete renunciation could attain arahantship. King Milinda, too, maintains this view and quotes the following words of the Buddha: "I would magnify, o brethren, the supreme attainment either in a layman or in a recluse. Whether he be a layman, o brethren, or a recluse, the man who has reached the supreme attainment shall overcome all the difficulties inherent therein, shall win his way even to the excellent condition of arahantship" (Man. trsl., SBE. vol.36, p.56), but so far this statement has not been traced in the Tipitaka. In the Milindapaсha (ibid. p.57) again, a question is posed as to why a person should enter the Order if laymen, too, could attain arahantship. In reply it is shown that facilities and opportunities for cultivating the mind are greater if one enters the Order, since monks are not bound up with duties of laymen such as earning to maintain oneself, wife and children and looking after the needs of relatives. In the Subha Sutra (M.II.197) the Buddha says that a person, whether he be a layman or a recluse, who leads a virtuous life, ever striving to cleanse the mind of impurities, would progress in the path to liberation.


http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal.../ay/arahat.htm

В Тхераваде представление о возможности мирянину стать арахантом является каноническим.




> Где конкретно я обвинял кого либо в чем либо?


:




> Все вопросы - к тхеравадинским наставникам -> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=304
> 
> http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=301






> Только мне не совсем понятно


Вот это ближе к истине. 
Теперь Вам нужно всесторонне изучить правильную осознанность и правильное усилие, тогда возникнет ещё больше понимания (может быть).




> чем является правильное воззрение?


Там определение есть. Я писал уже про это.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всплывшая недоступность учения мирянам в Тхераваде :


...
Будда отвергал все эзотерические, тайные учения: "О ученики, троим принадлежит таинственность, а не откровенность - женщинам... мудрости жрецов... ложному учению".

"Я проповедовал истину, не делая никакого различия между экзотерическим и эзотерическим учением, потому что в отношении истин, Ананда, у Татхагаты нет ничего, подобного сжатому кулаку учителя, который что-то удерживает"
...

Эта... Речь шла не о том, что кто то отвергал эзотерические и тайные учения, а о том, что были учения которые не излагались мирянам.
 ==> См. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=304



> Вот это ближе к истине. 
> Теперь Вам нужно всесторонне изучить правильную осознанность и правильное усилие, тогда возникнет ещё больше понимания (может быть).
> 
> 
> 
> Там определение есть. Я писал уже про это.


Уважаемый, в приведенной цитате есть описание того, чем является правильное усилие и правильная внимательность. И то, что они связаны с саммадитхи. Но определения саммадитхи то там нет!

----------


## Tiop

> Но определения саммадитхи то там нет!


Я же сказал:




> Там определение есть. Я писал уже про это.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html

Правильное усилие и правильная осознанность - необходимые части самма диттхи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я же сказал:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html
> 
> Правильное усилие и правильная осознанность - необходимые части самма диттхи.



Окей, еще раз... Что такое саммадитхи, составными частями которого являются правильные усилие и правильная осознанность?

Калий и магний входят в хим состав яблока, но это не дает понимания того, что такое яблоко. Андестенд?

----------


## Tiop

> Окей, еще раз...


Ещё раз: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html

(подсказка, читайте *The definition*)

Ещё заходик сделаем?  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ещё раз: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html
> 
> (подсказка, читайте *The definition*)
> 
> Ещё заходик сделаем?


Знание страдания, знание причин страдания, знание прекращения страдания, знание пути прекращения страдания есть саммадитхи.
...
"The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... *discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention..*. He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."

Всех благ. Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Tiop

Всех благ!!!

Про appropriate attention (йонисо манасикара) написал Ассаджи: http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=185

"А для коренного изменения распознавания нужна отнюдь не мыслительная практика. Нужна упорная и целенаправленная работа по развитию основательного внимания (йонисо манасикара)."

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Зачем Вы опять перечислили это, как будто повторением можно добиться правильности ) Уже же ясно было показано, что Будда никаким просто "воззрениям" не учил.


Опять двадцать пять! Мыло мочало, начинай сначала.  :Smilie:  Ну, как же не учил?! Памкин вам уже столько ссылок дал на сутты, где Будда перечисляет несколько воззрений, которые не приводят к «дукхонеродха» и те которые приводят. И все без толку.




> Танха и авидья это не "неверные взгляды", это очень большая ошибка.


Никто не говорит, что «танха» и «авидья» - это «неверные взгляды». «Авидья» – это отсутствие «Видья», то есть видения как оно есть. «Авидья» порождает «неверные взгляды» и «танха».




> Видите, значит все эти "воззрения" не особенно важны, по сравнению с более глубинными факторами, не дающими людям освободиться. Или - все знают, что всё непостоянно - но к освобождению и пробуждению это их не приближает.


Правильное воззрение – это необходимое, но не всегда достаточное условие для обретения «видья». Это так. И, кстати, никто здесь не утверждал, что одно лишь «правильное воззрение» приводит к «видья». Но правильное воззрение закладывает основу и дает направление куда двигаться. Коданье-понявшему было достаточно услышать проповедь о запуске колеса учения один раз, чтобы обрести «видья». Тиопу, непонявшему с первого раза, требуется правильное сосредоточение, усилие и другие звенья пути. 

Ошибка Тиопа, как мне кажется, в том, что он не понимает, что медитативные техники сами по себе не избавляют от «авидья» и «дукхи», они усиливают ясность ума до такой степени, что он способен непосредственно пережить то, о чем сказано в четырех БИ. Для чего медитируют на трупах? Для того, чтобы более ясно понять непостоянство. Для чего медитируют на скандхах? Чтобы непосредственно обнаружить то, о чем говорит Будда, что ни внутри ни снаружи нет никакой «души», «атмана». Для чего медитируют на патичча-самутпаде в прямом и обратном порядке? Чтобы лучше осознать и понять как существо попадает в сансару и как обратить этот процесс вспять и достичь Освобождения. 

Ассаджи сказал о существовании 40 объектов для медитации. Для чего? Чтобы за счет концентрации ума ясно увидеть и прозреть самому в суть того, чему учил Будда, а не слиться с безличным Брахманом в экстазе или наслаждаться с гопи и Кришной в Голоке Бриндабана, например. Теперь вы понимаете, почему правильное воззрение стоит на первом месте в 8БП, а не медитация с концентрацией?

----------


## Huandi

> Это почему это номинальное, если существуют разные способы познания? Давай точнее - сознания. Есть дискурсивное сознание, есть интуитивное.


Любые деления познания номинальны, так как аналитичсекое деление вообще есть работа мышления.  Интуитивного познания в буддизме мне не попадалось.

----------


## Huandi

> Вот! Это наглядно демонстрирует то, о чём я говорю - *важно видеть это, а не знать*, что об этом "важно _иметь представление_" в буддизме, так сказать.


Видеть это и есть знать, с чего вдруг такое противопоставление? Видеть, и при этом не знать, то есть стать болваном?  Даже в русском языке слов "воззрение" однокоренное со "зрением". Дришти (диттхи) слово точно такое же. Уже тут писали - видит Дхарму непосредственно только архат. А чтобы увидеть, надо направить мышление на соотвествующий объект. А это возможно только имея верное "интеллектуальное представление" о нем.

----------


## Ersh

> Любые деления познания номинальны, так как аналитичсекое деление вообще есть работа мышления. Интуитивного познания в буддизме мне не попадалось.


Хотя бы потому что ты никогда близко не общался ни с одним буддийским мастером.
Потому, что ты мало читал наставления по практике, и не применял их на деле.

----------


## Huandi

> Потому что ты никогда близко не общался ни с одним буддийским мастером.


Интуитивное познание скорее у экстрасенсов.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

Ссылочка на старый тред, там есть интересное по теме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-1028.html

----------


## Huandi

Щербатской, так-то, переводил "йога-пратякша", как "мистическая интуиция". Но это было сто лет назад, и такой термин возможно казался наиболее подходящим.  Но для достижения йогапратякша требуется сосредоточение на предмете. То есть, он уже должен быть дан другим видом познания. А для таких предметов, как Дхарма, им может быть только мышление. И, опять же, это не некие разные умы, навроде разных компьютеров, а лишь классификация разновидностей познания.

----------


## Tiop

> Правильное воззрение – это необходимое, но не всегда достаточное условие для обретения «видья»


Не необходимое. В том виде, в каком Вы его видите (как формулировки в языковых выражениях) : Четыре Истины, Благородный Путь и т.д.  :Smilie: 




> Ошибка Тиопа, как мне кажется, в том, что он не понимает, что медитативные техники сами по себе не избавляют от «авидья» и «дукхи», они усиливают ясность ума до такой степени, что он способен непосредственно пережить то, о чем сказано в четырех БИ.


Вот это ошибка Димы Чабсунчина. Некоторые даже без знания формулировок Истин достигали освобождения.




> Опять двадцать пять! Мыло мочало, начинай сначала. Ну, как же не учил?! Памкин вам уже столько ссылок дал на сутты, где Будда перечисляет несколько воззрений, которые не приводят к «дукхонеродха» и те которые приводят. И все без толку.


Вообще-то это я ему давал эти ссылки  :Smilie:  И объяснял, что там говорится. Закономерно закончилось тем, что он увидел слово idea, и не зная, что подразумевается подумал, что это подтверждает его т.з.  :Smilie: 
http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=315




> Чтобы непосредственно обнаружить то, о чем говорит Будда, что ни внутри ни снаружи нет никакой «души», «атмана».


 :Smilie:  Ассаджи обстоятельно ответил, я тоже об этом говорил. Представление "я не существует" ошибочно в Тхераваде.




> Теперь вы понимаете, почему правильное воззрение стоит на первом месте в 8БП, а не медитация с концентрацией?


Вообще-то в той же сутте говорится, что правильное воззрение _неразрывно_ связано с правильным усилием и осознанностью, это три необходимых условия правильного воззрения. Не дочитали ещё что ли...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще-то это я ему давал эти ссылки И объяснял, что там говорится. Закономерно закончилось тем, что он увидел слово idea, и не зная, что подразумевается подумал, что это подтверждает его т.з.
> http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=315


Конечно же, для того, чтобы понять, что там подразумевается, необходим Тиоп. Который разъяснит, кто чего говорил, кто чего не говорил; почему не говорил и кого в чем обвинял. )

Только гражданам, скорее всего, невдомек, что хотя бы для выбора подходящего типа практики на текущий момент садхаку необходимо иметь представления о типах практиков; характеристиках, по которым практик может себя отнести к тому или иному типу; суметь правильно определить, какого конкретно типа он...  

Наверное, все это приходят прямо из непосредственной практики непонятно чего непонятно кем (ведь "в буддизме" можно ничего не объяснять, вот тут же недавно не объяснили те то и те то)... Конечно же, Вишудхимагга - это последовательно разворачивающееся руководство для особо тупых. Типо, вот ты не понял, куда смотреть  и что созерцать двумя словами, так я тебе объясню куда на 999 страницах (не многовато ли текста для практиков без каких либо воззрений и излишних знаний? или там на 999 страницах - сплош одна инструкция к непосредственному созерцанию, ведущему к конечному освобождению?).

Все это мне напоминает одну прикольную историю: приходит дама их бухгалтерии и говорит...
- Мне в экселе надо посчитать то-то и то...
- Тебе нужно в определенных ячейках вбить формулы в определенном виде...
- Не не не! Не надо мне этого объяснять. Ты мне скажи, какие кнопки жать, а все остальное я сама сделаю.

P.S. 
Если для конечного Освобождения необходимо лишь непосредственное видение (...см. выше апологетов...) то *для чего* существуют тхеравадинские буддийские университеты? Для заучивания сутт наизусть? Так это можно и самому,  на досуге. Для изучения странички текста практических наставлений по Випассане? Чем они там занимаются?




> Вообще-то в той же сутте говорится, что правильное воззрение неразрывно связано с правильным усилием и осознанностью, это три необходимых условия правильного воззрения. Не дочитали ещё что ли...





> Вопрос: Теперь вы понимаете, почему правильное воззрение стоит на первом месте в 8БП, а не медитация с концентрацией?
> Ответ: Вообще-то в той же сутте говорится, что правильное воззрение неразрывно связано с правильным усилием и осознанностью, это три необходимых условия правильного воззрения. Не дочитали ещё что ли...


--> наверное то, что существует связь между правильным усилием и осознанностью, и то, что эти три (наверное включая само правильное воззрение, иначе 2) являются необходимым условием саммадиттхи должно служить ответом на поставленный вопрос?

- Почему эта машина едет первой? 
- Потому что колесо и капот неразрывно связаны с этой машиной и их наличие - необходимое условие ее бытия. Просто вы этого еще не поняли...
- Но почему эта машина едет сейчас в потоке первой?
- Ну вы тупые, я же говорю... Потому что колесо и капот неразрывно связаны с этой машиной и их наличие - необходимое условие ее бытия.

(добавте еще 999 итераций)

+ В это истории особый интерес вызывает то, почему саммасамадхи идет в конце. А ведь все должно вращаться вокруг именно него, потому что випассана - это не более, чем саммасамади с определенными объектами (см. для примера ведана випассану). Извините, но вот без нее точно никакого окончательного освобождения невозможно.

----------


## Huandi

> Не необходимое. В том виде, в каком Вы его видите (как формулировки в языковых выражениях) : Четыре Истины, Благородный Путь и т.д.


Если вы решите открыть путь самостоятельно, и не будете следовать Дхарме Будды Шакьямуни, то они для вас необязательны. Изберите путь пратьеккабудды, и через множество кальп откроете самостоятельно, возможно. Будда же учит именно Четырем Истинам, и учит в основном словами, а не как-то иначе.

----------


## Tiop

PampKin Head, ещё не всех благ пожелали ?  :Smilie: 

Рассуждения о необходимости чего-то для чего-то непонятно где к теме не относятся, как и какие-то нелепые примеры.

Йонисо манасикара не мыслительная практика, но более глубокий процесс.

"P.S" ставится в конце сообщения, кстати.




> Вот это ошибка Димы Чабсунчина. Некоторые даже без знания формулировок Истин достигали освобождения.


Это хорошо видно на этом примере (и на множестве других):




> *Например Пантхака меньший получил простейшие наставления, о том, что настоящая грязь - это не грязь на тряпочке, а грязь страсти, ненависти и омраченности - и тут же реализовал плод архатства вместе с четырьмя аналитическими знаниями. После этого он смог прочитать проповедь Дхармы перед собранием мирян и монахов, хотя до этого не мог заучить и одной строфы. Какое же он по вашему воззрение реализовал? Он обрел мудрость, прямое знание, способность самому познавать.*
> В тхераваде вообще есть понятие диттхи-упадана, которое означает опору на воззрения или привязанность к воззрениям и которая оставляется в процессе следования на пути.
> В ряде сутр Будда пишет, что мудрый, успокоившийся, оставляет все учения и воззрения.


Я не вижу аргументов против всего приведённого в этой теме тхеравадинами, только повторение с начала темы как заклинания какой-то нравящейся людям формулы-мысли. Если аргументов нет, то счастливо оставаться!

Да будете вы счастливы! Да будете свободны!

----------


## Huandi

> Для заучивания сутт наизусть?


А вот, кстати, традиционно то речь идет о том, что одного заучивания наизусть (что как раз и практикуется в монастырях) недостаточно, а требуется еще и понимание смысла. То есть, говорится о том, что знать текст (наизусть), недостаточно. Или даже можно сказать так - достаточно понимать смысл, даже не заучив текст наизусть. И вот видимо это и преобразилось так странно во "взгляд ковыряльщиков" - вместо заучивания наизусть они подставили понимание смысла, и именно его и стали отрицать.




> Например Пантхака меньший получил простейшие наставления, о том, что настоящая грязь - это не грязь на тряпочке, а грязь страсти, ненависти и омраченности - и тут же реализовал плод архатства *вместе с четырьмя аналитическими знаниями.*


Ну и что тут нужно опровергать? Ему объяснили смысл тем способом, каким он смог его понять. Но ведь именно СМЫСЛ, и именно ОБЪЯСНИЛИ.

----------


## До

> В тхераваде вообще есть понятие *диттхи-упадана*, которое означает опору на воззрения или привязанность к воззрениям и которая оставляется в процессе следования на пути.
> В ряде сутр Будда пишет, что мудрый, успокоившийся, оставляет все учения и воззрения.


Разве _диттхи-упадана_ имеет отношение к ряду сутр, где Будда говорит об оставлении всех учений? Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку где _диттхи-упадана_ раскрывается как относящееся и к _самма-диттхи_ (можно и не на сутты, а на комментарии).

Ведь, _диттхи-упадана_ вырвано из классификации килес по "упадана" - четыре упаданы (_cattāri upādānāni: kāmupādānam, bhavupādānam, ditthūpādānam, attavādupādānam_), т.е. по сути одно из омрачений (основное для тупого темперамента (_ditthi-caritassa mandassa_)).

В таком случае окажется, что _самма-диттхи_, это целая килеса. А то я думал, что это (_диттхи-упадана_) относится только к _мичча-диттхи_.


И ещё. Если самма-диттхи - плохо, то приведите ссылку где Будда говорит, что только самма-диттхи _сасава_ оставляется, а самма-диттхи _анасава_ остаётся. Почему не *оба* вида самма-диттхи оставляются?

----------


## Ersh

> Интуитивное познание скорее у экстрасенсов.


Я определяю интуитивное в противовес дискурсивному. В контексте випассаны, когда идет осознавание вполне недискурсивных ощущений тела,  "цепляния и порождения страдания" - цепляние и порождение прекращается само, без никакого знания. Кроме знания того, как надо наблюдать.
Если мы говорим о прекращении страданий - то что это, как не прекращение страданий?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Йонисо манасикара не мыслительная практика, но более глубокий процесс.


Мне интересно, апологеты только його манасикары  постоянно пребывают в этом? Если да, то зачем читать такое количество сутт Будды, если можно излагать прямо из непосредственного постижения реальности современным языком (без упоминания  4 БИ, БВП)?

Интересно, апологеты только його манасикары, когда они не не созерцают то, что является достойными для рассмотрения идеями для практика, который в данный момент не пребывает в видении (к примеру непостоянства скандх), пользуются некоторыми условными инструментами дискурсивного мышления или нет?

----------


## Huandi

> Я определяю интуитивное в противовес дискурсивному. В контексте випассаны, когда идет осознавание вполне недискурсивных ощущений тела,  "цепляния и порождения страдания" - цепляние и порождение прекращается само, без никакого знания. Кроме знания того, как надо наблюдать.
> Если мы говорим о прекращении страданий - то что это, как не прекращение страданий?


Что включает "знание, как наблюдать"? Влючает ли оно знание о дукха, анитья и анатма? Если нет, то про освобождение путем такого осознавания можно лишь сказать "сынок, это фантастика (с)". Мало ли рефлексирующих шизофреников, рефликсирующих философов и парафилософов? И они не становятся буддами только потому, что что-то немножко не так в "технике" осознавания, да?

----------


## До

> Совершенно верно. Есть и различение разновидностей опыта. Оно  применяется, по Сатипаттхана сутте, как при развитии випассаны, так и при развитии саматхи. Отличительная черта развития випассаны - причинно-следственное отслеживание.


Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку где Будда говорит, что отличительной чертой развития випассаны является причинно-следственное отслеживание, но не являются другие виды анализа (различения). Ведь, даже в вами упомянутой сутте говорится "Stress should be known ... The diversity in stress should be known", тоесть нужно знать не только причину страдания и его результат, но и виды страдания (причем в сутте перечисляются две классификации).



> "[6] "*'Stress should be known*. The cause by which stress comes into play should be known. *The diversity in stress should be known.* The result of stress should be known. The cessation of stress should be known. The path of practice for the cessation of stress should be known.' Thus it has been said. In reference to what was it said?
> 
> *"Birth is stressful, aging is stressful, death is stressful; sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair are stressful; association with what is not loved is stressful, separation from what is loved is stressful, not getting what is wanted is stressful. In short, the five clinging-aggregates are stressful.*
> 
> "And what is the cause by which stress comes into play? Craving is the cause by which stress comes into play.
> 
> *"And what is the diversity in stress? There is major stress & minor, slowly fading & quickly fading. This is called the diversity in stress."*
> 
> "And what is the result of stress? There are some cases in which a person overcome with pain, his mind exhausted, grieves, mourns, laments, beats his breast, & becomes bewildered. Or one overcome with pain, his mind exhausted, comes to search outside, 'Who knows a way or two to stop this pain?' I tell you, monks, that stress results either in bewilderment or in search. This is called the result of stress.
> ...





> Элементы исследуются в непосредственном опыте: ""Это прекращение страдания нужно непосредственно пережить" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась." http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm


Это прекращение странадия нужно непосредственно пережить, а как насчет этого страдания, возникновения страдания - нужно ли их непосредственно пережить (да ещё во всех перечисляемых видах).





> До1, а почему вы считаете, что это не элементы опыта? Кстати говоря, кажется здесь в теме у же приводили различные значения слова "дхамма" или давали ссылки. Одно из значений, как вы наверное и сами знаете - феномены, явления, в сатипаттхане в более узком смысле - качества ума, например пять препятствий.


Вернёмся к Сатипаттхана сутте.
Например "And what is right speech? Abstaining from lying, from divisive speech, from abusive speech, & from idle chatter: This is called right speech."
На чем именно в своём опыте, на каком феномене концентрируется монах когда рассматривает этот элемент?
Должен ли монах что-то правильно сказать и в этот момент обнаружить у себя правильную речь? Думаю нет. Монах просто припоминает элементы Дхармы. Поэтому я считаю, что это не элементы опыта, а элементы Дхармы.
Когда монах рассматривает килесы - должен ли он обнаружить у себя тут же каждую из килес? А если их нету - то породить их? Очевидно - нет. Таким образом, это не элементы опыта, не феномены, а элементы учения, матрики.




> В процитированном отрывке sensuality это "Кама". Так говорится ведь, что нужно познать само явление (Sensuality should be known). Что нужно познать различия. Что нужно познать, как оно возникает, познать какие плоды (результаты) оно приносит и т.д.


Тоесть пережить все эти старость, болезнь и смерть?




> А дальше Будда дает ответы на эти вопросы. Но это не отменяет того обстоятельства, что нужно познать это напрямую самостоятельно, а не просто "изучить" слова Будды и запомнить их.


Как иначе можно познать напрямую старость, болезнь и смерть как не пережить их?

Таким образом нужно анализировать, изучать и запоминать слова Будды, элементы учения - дхаммы, матрики. А последовательная концентрация на этих элементах, это випассана.


ps. Еще я к слову, так, для общего развития, приведу определение випашьяны из абхидхармы Асанги:



> What is insight (vipaśyanā)? It is
>  (1) investigation (vicaya),
>  (2) search (pravicaya),
>  (3) complete reasoning (parivitarka),
>  (4) inquiry (mīmāmsā) into things (dharma) such as the desires (kāma),
>  (5) the counteragents (pratipakṣa),
>  (6) disturbance (dauṣṭhulya),
>  (7) objects (nimitta),
>  (8) fetters (saṃyojana), such as the perversions (viparyāsa) of those who are oppressed by desires, and such as the establishment of those whose minds are not perverted.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я определяю интуитивное в противовес дискурсивному. В контексте випассаны, когда идет осознавание вполне недискурсивных ощущений тела,  "цепляния и порождения страдания" - цепляние и порождение прекращается само, без никакого знания. Кроме знания того, как надо наблюдать.
> Если мы говорим о прекращении страданий - то что это, как не прекращение страданий?


Ерш, тогда бы все изложение Дхармы умещалось бы на страничку А4. И не было бы необходимости в уничтожении деревьев для печати Канонов.

Постоянно практик саммадитхи поддерживать не может, иначе его фамилия была бы Шакьямуни. И даже созерцая непостоянство скандх (к примеру) он тоже обусловлен двойственностью. Почему? Потому что идеи двойственности, или же поток восприятия, обусловленный двойственностью, имеет место быть. Способ восприятия чего угодно, обусловленный идей "я созерцаю то", никуда не делся. Иначе бы было достаточно сесть на час в дзадзен и встать пробужденным.

А пока способ восприятия, обусловленный двойственностью, не рухнул, идеи, концепции имеют место быть. Включая идеи и концепции  относительной Будда Дхармы.

----------


## Ersh

> Что включает "знание, как наблюдать"? Влючает ли оно знание о дукха, анитья и анатма? Если нет, то про освобождение путем такого осознавания можно лишь сказать "сынок, это фантастика (с)". Мало ли рефлексирующих шизофреников, рефликсирующих философов и парафилософов? И они не становятся буддами только потому, что что-то немножко не так в "технике" осознавания, да?


Да там вся дукха анитья и анатта как на ладони безо всякого знания. Неужели ты вправду думаешь, что ноуменизация этих процессов первична, а их непосредственное переживание и отбрасывания вторично? Нет там и никакой рефлексии - рефлексия это дискурсивный процесс. При той концентрации внимания, которая там необходима, ни на какую рефлексию нету ресурса. В том-то и весь фокус. 
Получается, что ты Восьмеричный Путь разворачиваешь вспять - от правильного сосредоточения.

----------


## Ersh

> А пока способ восприятия, обусловленный двойственностью, не рухнул, идеи, концепции имеют место быть. Включая идеи и концепции относительной Будда Дхармы.


Я вовсе не отрицаю идеи и концепции Буддадхармы. Я просто за то, чтобы приоритеты и последовательность понимались правильно, и в той последовательности, как это отражено в Благородном Восьмеричном Пути.

----------


## Huandi

> Да там вся дукха анитья и анатта как на ладони безо всякого знания. Неужели ты вправду думаешь, что ноуменизация этих процессов первична, а их непосредственное переживание и отбрасывания вторично?


Не "нумеризация", а правильное представление (воззрение). Да, первично, если следовать Дхарме, а не пытаться открыть нечто самостоятельно. 




> Нет там и никакой рефлексии - рефлексия это дискурсивный процесс.


А что такое "дискурсивный", тогда? Это некое проговаривание слов про себя? Я такого  в виду не имел.




> При той концентрации внимания, которая там необходима, ни на какую рефлексию нету ресурса. В том-то и весь фокус. 
> Получается, что ты Восьмеричный Путь разворачиваешь вспять - от правильного сосредоточения.


Концентрация на чем? Просто на всем, что  происходит в данный момент в непосредственном опыте? Не ты ли тут все с ного на голову поставил? Какой смысл просто концентрироваться на том, что и так есть? Без привнесения в это Дхармы?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я вовсе не отрицаю идеи и концепции Буддадхармы. Я просто за то, чтобы приоритеты и последовательность понимались правильно, и в той последовательности, как это отражено в Благородном Восьмеричном Пути.


Ерш. Как раз приоритеры таковы: сначала понять интеллектуально до определенного уровня теорию, метод практики; потом реализовать это. Это две стороны одной медали, только теоритическая часть сперва явлена нам, потому что мы жили бесконечное количество кальп именно в рамках дискурсивного мышления.

Чтобы реализовать то, что все скандхи непостоянны, необходимо для начала добраться до этого момента, познакомившись хотя бы с тем, зачем практику необходимо воспринимать скандхи.

Человек то - не корова, которой можно вставить кольцо в нос, подвести к кормушке, ткнуть в корм и воскликнуть: "Вот теперь ты знаешь вкус силоса!" От практика требуется активное сотрудничество в порождении тех же элементов БВИ в потоке его сознания. Как это делается?

----------


## Ersh

> Не "нумеризация", а правильное представление (воззрение). Да, первично, если следовать Дхарме, а не пытаться открыть нечто самостоятельно.


Представление - это иллюзия.

----------


## Huandi

> Я просто за то, чтобы приоритеты и последовательность понимались правильно, и в той последовательности, как это отражено в Благородном Восьмеричном Пути.


И что там в начале?

----------


## Huandi

> Представление - это иллюзия.


Только если он неверное. Самая суть в конце того моего сообщения, если что.




> Концентрация просто на всем, что происходит в данный момент в непосредственном опыте? .... Какой смысл просто концентрироваться на том, что и так есть? Без привнесения в это Дхармы?

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш. Как раз приоритеры таковы: сначала понять интеллектуально до определенного уровня теорию, метод практики; потом реализовать это. Это две стороны одной медали, только теоритическая часть сперва явлена нам, потому что мы жили бесконечное количество кальп именно в рамках дискурсивного мышления.


Конечно. Более того, для каждого этапа есть свои уровни интеллектуального понимания. Но на самом деле это не так много, как есть во всем корпусе текстов Дхармы. А то можно всю жизнь изучать книги, и так и не донести свою драгоценность до медитационной подушки.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно. Более того, для каждого этапа есть свои уровни интеллектуального понимания. Но на самом деле это не так много, как есть во всем корпусе текстов Дхармы. А то можно всю жизнь изучать книги, и так и не донести свою драгоценность до медитационной подушки.


Так вот определенный уровень интеллектуального понимания (ideas to fit ...) и есть то, что называют Воззрением, реализуемым на практике.

Просто не понятно, с какой тоски обычный человек засядет реализовывать саммадитхи практически без знакомства с буддийскими идеями.

----------


## Ersh

> Просто не понятно, с какой тоски обычный человек засядет реализовывать саммадитхи практически без знакомства с буддийскими идеями.


Ну это не ко мне. Я такого не утверждал :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Концентрация просто на всем, что происходит в данный момент в непосредственном опыте? .... Какой смысл просто концентрироваться на том, что и так есть? Без привнесения в это Дхармы?


А это и есть Дхарма. Только никто не говорит, что надо просто. Надо по методике. http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/mahasi.htm

----------


## Huandi

Да тут ведь круче утверждают - то, что некими особыми практиками, не содержащими никакого знания и не дающими его, и без всякого предварительного представления о верном воззрении, возможно обрести пробуждение. Фактически утверждают, что можно взять человека, и убедив его "просто осознавать" все наличное, без всякого воззрения, возможно из него сделать Будду!

----------


## До

> Логический анализ я бы охарактеризовал как исследование отношений логического следования в различных системах языков, текстов, счисления и т.д., выявление логической формы исследуемого, и установление истинности и ложности суждений и умозаключений _путём рассуждения_.


Тоесть как в этом примере:



> Если кто-то говорит: "Я – глаз", это не соответствует действительности. Можно распознать возникновение и исчезновение глаза. *Поскольку* можно распознать возникновение и исчезновение глаза, *то* у него получается, что: "Моё "Я" возникает и исчезает". *Поэтому*, если кто-то говорит: "Я – глаз", это не соответствует действительности. Таким образом, глаз безличен. +


В этом примере _анатта_ познается чисто логическим рассуждением, посредством силлогизма.





> Т.е. Вы хотите в некой произвольно созданной Вами системе символов (я не говорю даже сейчас о содержании) назвать, обозначить что-то чем-то, сформулировать отношения между символами и логическое следование между ними. Это, наверное, и можно назвать "интеллектуальное понимание".


Вы познаёте Дхамму минуя слушание, интеллект, размышление?

В приведённых вами цитатах я лишь ставлю два вопроса, по отношению _анатта_ и показываю два примера ответа на эти вопросы поотношению _аничча_ и _дуккха_. Два вопроса поставлены для того, чтоб прояснить что такое _анатта_. Не понимая что такое _анатта_ как вы можете понять инструкции по практики у которых употребляется это понятие?

Поэтому я и говорю: "Из непонятного происходит непонятное. Разве может из непонятного произойти что-то четкое и ясное?" Не достаточно прослушать инструкции, перед тем как что-то по ним делать, нужно их сначала понять. _Вы согласны с тем, что инстукции по практике нужно понять_? А не понимая инструкции по практике - не практикуешь по этим инструкциям.





> Или Вы ссылаетесь на Асангу, который тоже формулирует некоторую систему, в которой задаёт правильный, на его взгляд, характер значения чего-либо, который выводится через целую систему отношений между разными элементами, но в целом его занимает та же проблема формальной истинности его взглядов .


Давайте не будем фантазировать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А это и есть Дхарма. Только никто не говорит, что надо просто. Надо по методике. http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/mahasi.htm


Не, много буков. Ты лучше скажи, куда смотреть, чего жрать... А то умираю от концепций в уме! Не хочу боле концепций, жгут оне моск! Дайте саммадитхи кило, а лучше два.

----------


## Ersh

> Да тут ведь круче утверждают - то, что некими особыми практиками, не содержащими никакого знания и не дающими его, и без всякого предварительного представления о верном воззрении, возможно обрести пробуждение. Фактически утверждают, что можно взять человека, и убедив его "просто осознавать" все наличное, без всякого воззрения, возможно из него сделать Будду!


Это, безусловно, другая крайность)))

----------


## Ersh

> Не, много буков. Ты лучше скажи, куда смотреть, чего жрать... А то умираю от концепций в уме! Не хочу боле концепций, жгут оне моск! Дайте саммадитхи кило, а лучше два.


Дим, иногда некоторым людям лучше многа букаф не давать. А то они с ими такое делають... :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

Ну так что же именно отличает просто созерцателя своего бытия от буддийского випашьянщика?

----------


## Tiop

> Давайте не будем фантазировать.


Аргументы, пожалуйста.




> В этом примере анатта познается чисто логическим рассуждением, посредством силлогизма.


Я же так и сказал: чисто интеллектуальное понимание у Вас, в произвольно сконструированных Вами примерах.

Повторю сообщение Ассаджи с 15-й страницы.





> Бывали и такие случаи с одаренными людьми, до этого много практиковавшими.
> 
> *Если Вы обратите внимание на то, какие это сутты, то Вы заметите, что
> Будда по сути проводит слушателей по всем элементам опыта. Это как бы медитация с наставником.*
> 
> При этом Будда был способен не только знать состояния других людей, но и способствовать появлению у них того или иного опыта.


http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=218

----------


## Huandi

Повторю свое сообщение с 15 страницы. 




> Я считаю, что *Будда не "проводит по элементам опыта", а именно объясняет верное воззрение.* Анализ на элементы опыта, а также соответствующие медитации разотождествления с ним, имелись и у самкхьяиков. Но сама по себе такая практика не приводит к пробуждению, если нет полностью верного воззрения. 
> 
> Обладание верным воззрением уже означает его примененность к жизни.

----------


## Ersh

> Обладание верным воззрением уже означает его примененность к жизни.


Ложный силлогизм)))

----------


## Huandi

> Ложный силлогизм)))


Не ложный. Не примененность лишь свидетельствует о недостаточной верности воззрения. 

Например, ты услышал что это под твоим домом будет какой-то обвал. Но из дома не убегаешь, так как не веришь слухам. Но если ты абсолютно уверен в правдивости информации, и знаешь, что дом рухнет через час, то тебе не придется прилагать неких особых усилий над собой, что убежать из дома, прихватит самое ценное и близких. То есть, действие из верного знания следует само собой.

А буддийское воззрение еще содержит и то, как именно надо убегать.

----------


## Ersh

> А буддийское воззрение еще содержит и то, как именно надо убегать.


Так вот. Никакое "воззрение" не становится применимым, если ты его не напрактиковал. Без практики "воззрение" остается умозрительным знанием. Эти две вещи нельзя разделить. И на разных уровнях практики применяемое "воззрение" может радикально отличаться.

----------


## Huandi

> Никакое "воззрение" не становится применимым, если ты его не напрактиковал.


Именно его - воззрение. То есть, актуализация изученной Дхармы до уровня непосредственного знания. Я об этом только и говорил. 

А спорил против такого мнения, что воззрение не есть нечто принципиально нужное, а якобы есть какая-то практика помимо воззрения, и она сама-по-себе дает нужный результат.

----------


## Ersh

Актуализиорованная Дхарма - это Освобождение от Страданий, а не какое-то знание.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ну так что же именно отличает просто созерцателя своего бытия от буддийского випашьянщика?


сущностное объяснение процесса ..в контексте дзогчен: 
http://uzh.vee.ru/blazing-splendor/1...g-Splendor.htm
(кодировка Unicode UTF-8)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вот это ошибка Димы Чабсунчина. Некоторые даже без знания формулировок Истин достигали освобождения.


Уже говорил, что такое возможно, но в исключительных случаях. Как правило, все начинают с изучения дхаммы, размышления и только потом садятся медитировать.




> Ассаджи обстоятельно ответил, я тоже об этом говорил. Представление "я не существует" ошибочно в Тхераваде.


Я не говорил, что "я" не существует. Я сказал, что "атмана" нельзя обнаружить ни в теле, ни где-то еще. Почувствуйте разницу. Или вы способны это сделать? 




> Вообще-то в той же сутте говорится, что правильное воззрение неразрывно связано с правильным усилием и осознанностью, это три необходимых условия правильного воззрения.


Правильно. Связано, но прежде чем связать что-то с чем-то, необходимо иметь ЧТО с чем связывать. Это все равно как если бы я вам сказал: "съешьте этот пирожок", а пирога бы вам не дал.  :Wink:

----------


## Huandi

> Актуализиорованная Дхарма - это Освобождение от Страданий, а не какое-то знание.


Актуальное освобождение от страданий это знание, что ты от них освободился. Ведь страдания, о которых идет речь, не есть только нечто наличное в опыте, но они могут быть и в будущем, например как у богов. Да и сидя в медитации ты и так не особо то  страдаешь. Поэтому, именно знание "никогда больше не будет новых рождений" и т.д, и составляют сущность момента освобождения.

----------


## Ersh

> Актуальное освобождение от страданий это знание, что ты от них освободился


Носиелей этого актуального знания я по десятку в год баню :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Да у тех "носителей" и в помине нет понимания о том, что такое будущие рождения, и будут они у них или нет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Huandi

> сущностное объяснение процесса ..в контексте дзогчен: 
> http://uzh.vee.ru/blazing-splendor/1...g-Splendor.htm
> (кодировка Unicode UTF-8)


Да у нас то спор только о Палийском Каноне и воззрении Тхеравады. Четкое и ясное разъяснение того, чему на самом деле учил Будда, без всяких ужимок и нелогичностей, есть у Асанги и прочих учителей. У тхеравадинов тоже есть - у Валполы Рахулы, например.

----------


## Tiop

> что такое возможно,


У меня впечатление, что Вы тред не читали.

Итак: есть достижение освобождения без воззрений Димы...

Мораль: тщательней продумывайте выводы...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Итак: есть достижение освобождения без воззрений...


Tiop, я вам в мнадцатый раз говорю, что достижение освобождения без изучения воззрений возможно, если вы - будда или человек с высокими способностями. Тогда вам не нужен Учитель, Учение и Сангха. Если вы - такой человек, очень рад за вас.




> Мораль: тщательней продумывайте выводы...


Надеюсь, следующего раза не будет. Легче зайца научить курить, чем вам что-то объяснить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ребят, понятие "воззрение" существует только в тибетском буддизме. От этого вся петрушка, наверное.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ребят, понятие "воззрение" существует только в тибетском буддизме. От этого вся петрушка, наверное.


линии передач тантрического буддизма ведут из Индии. Ведут не только в Тибет, но и в Непал, Китай, и тд. 

у последователей различных колесниц воззрение отличается. оно, по сути, отображает различные подходы к практике Дхармы.

----------


## Ersh

> у последователей различных колесниц воззрение отличается. оно, по сути, отображает различные подходы к практике Дхармы.


Вот именно поэтому не имеет смысла подходить к учениям других колесниц с позиций своей.

----------


## Aleksey L.

безусловно, 
но ведь важно иметь понимание о сути различий между ними, дабы уметь трактовать возможные разночтения, не теряя перспективу устремленности буддийской практики

----------


## Huandi

> Ребят, понятие "воззрение" существует только в тибетском буддизме. От этого вся петрушка, наверное.


Самма-диттхи (самьяк-дришти), верное воззрение, это первый пункт Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Да и в Чань важно не время отсиженное на пятой точке, а именно обретение верного понимания, то есть того же воззрения.

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, я вам в мнадцатый раз говорю, что достижение освобождения без изучения воззрений возможно, если вы - будда или человек с высокими способностями. Тогда вам не нужен Учитель, Учение и Сангха. Если вы - такой человек, очень рад за вас.


Ерунда какая-то, у Пантхаки был учитель, который дал ему наставления. Без Учителя, Учения и Сангхи освобождаются Будды. Вы даже это не знаете, а пытаетесь втиснуть Тхераваду в свои "воззрения".




> Надеюсь, следующего раза не будет. Легче зайца научить курить, чем вам что-то объяснить.


Извините, Ассаджи ещё в начале сказал, что словесные формулировки, как и мысли - вторичны по отношению к практике Дхаммы, преобразованию распознавания. А Вы всё талдычите свою тибетскую схему.

Если Вы не учтёте и подробно не откомментируете всё сказанное, будет ясно, что Ваша цель - озвучивать здесь тибетские воззрения, не читая сообщения оппонентов.

----------


## Huandi

Пробужденные, благодаря следованию Дхарме открытой Самма-Буддой, называются Савака-Будды (Шравака-Будды) - пробудившиеся путем слушания Дхармы. То есть, путем восприятия текста. Это не противоречит тому, что часто требуется и другая практика, но указывает на основную причину достижения пробуждения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Самма-диттхи (самьяк-дришти), верное воззрение, это первый пункт Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Да и в Чань важно не время отсиженное на пятой точке, а именно обретение верного понимания, то есть того же воззрения.


Иначе не бегали бы за Шестым Патриархом (если не ошибаюсь) "продвинутые" апологеты только його манасикары в попытках объяснить, как он не прав...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ерунда какая-то, у Пантхаки был учитель, который дал ему наставления. Без учителя, учения и сангхи освобождаются Будды. Вы даже это не знаете, а пытаетесь втиснуть Тхераваду в свои "воззрения".


Эти наставления были в стиле:
- поверни голову, опусти голову, открой рот, жуй... Чувствуешь вкус? Я не скажу, что это такое (потому что словесные формулировки и мысли вторичны по отношению к тому, что ты сейчас сделал), но ты продолжай жевать дальше, потому что это (... словесные формулировки и мысли вторичны по отношению к тому...)...

зато не надо ничего понимать и соприкасаться со словесными формулировками или мыслями, которые вторичны по отношению к практике Дхармы.

P.S. Эдак сама Дхарма вторична к саммадитхи. И даже само саммадитхи, сформулированное с помощью мыслей и словесных формулировок вторично относительно актуального саммадитхи. 

Жаль, что первичного саммадитхи у граждан почти не бывает. Редкое это явление в мирах - актуальное саммадитхи. Все больше асаммадитхи имеет место быть.

----------


## Tiop

PampKin Head, я уже попросил - сформулируйте аргументы, учитывая всё сказанное. А то Вы выдаёте какие-то свои фантазии, непонятно как связанные с темой.

----------


## Ersh

> Самма-диттхи (самьяк-дришти), верное воззрение, это первый пункт Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Да и в Чань важно не время отсиженное на пятой точке, а именно обретение верного понимания, то есть того же воззрения.


Это правильное понимание. Сдается мне, что под "воззрением" в ваджраяне имеется в виду несколько другое.

----------


## Tiop

И об этом в этом треде было сказано... PampKin сказал, что там "нет ничего о статусе логики"  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Самма-диттхи (самьяк-дришти), верное воззрение, это первый пункт Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Да и в Чань важно не время отсиженное на пятой точке, а именно обретение верного понимания, то есть того же воззрения.


Хммм. То-есть правильное воззрение по-твоему, все-таки, не первая стадия ВБП, а последняя? Что-то тут не так :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

"Последняя стадия" описывается, как концентрация на других семи ;-).

----------


## Ersh

> "Последняя стадия" описывается, как концентрация на других семи ;-).


Наверное, не везде  :Smilie: 
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/wings/3e.htm

----------


## Huandi

Может и не всегда это объекты концентрации, но всегда обязательные условия. 




> The Blessed One said: "Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors - right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness - is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions.


То есть, без "right view" в том числе, нет никакой правильной самадхи.

----------


## Ersh

> Может и не всегда это объекты концентрации, но всегда обязательные условия. 
> 
> 
> 
> То есть, без "right view" в том числе, нет никакой правильной самадхи.


С этим я не спорю.

----------


## Ersh

Тут вот в чем дело. Для правильного логически-дискурсивного умозаключения, требуется наличие правильного изначального дискурса. В таком случае требуемое решение изначально запрограммировано.  Для интуитивного поиска - необходимы именно *правильные условия*, так как правильное решение вовсе не запрограммировано.

----------


## Huandi

> логически-дискурсивного умозаключения


Я под воззрением не имею в виду некие вербальные рассуждения. Взгляд, видение реальности в определенном ракурсе - вот о чем речь. И обязательным условием его формирования является как раз понимание (интеллектуальное) текста Дхармы. И это не такая простая вещь, как может показаться.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ребят, понятие "воззрение" существует только в тибетском буддизме. От этого вся петрушка, наверное.


Мне кажется настолько очевидным, что каждая школа имеет различные воззрения на основу, путь и плод, что даже немного странно, что приходится это доказывать и объяснять. Это все равно как если бы кто-то показал на Луну и сказал: "Это - Луна", а ему бы на это возразили: "Докажи!".

Тхеравадины упрямо не хотят признавать, что их школа имеет какие-то воззрения и на словах провозглашая свободу от воззрений, имеют несколько собственных экзотических идей о том, что приводит к освобождению и архатству, а что не приводит. Я имею ввиду их утверждение о том, что *только монах* способен достичь Ниббаны. Я думаю, если эту тему развивать дальше, можно обнаружить еще много того, что отличает их представления/воззрения от других школ.

----------


## Tiop

> Я имею ввиду их утверждение о том, что []только[] монах способен стать Архатом.


Я писал:




> Из мирян арахантами стали Яса, Кхема, Суддходана и многие другие:
> 
> Цитата:
> Lay life and arahantship. Though there are many instances of persons attaining spiritual development up to the third stage of non-returner, instances are not many of individuals attaining arahantship while yet being laymen. Yasa attained arahantship while being a layman, but he, too, entered the Order immediately afterwards (Vin.I.15-20). Khemā, chief of the Buddha's women disciples, attained arahantship before she entered the Order, but she entered the Order with the consent of her husband Bimbisāra, probably on the same day (ThigA.126f). Suddhodana, the father of the Buddha, attained arahantship a little while before his death (DPPN. s.v. Suddhodana). The Mahāvamsa (chap. xvi, 10-11) records that fifty-five brothers headed by the chief minister Mahā Arittha attained arahantship in the tonsure hall, while their heads were being shaved prior to being admitted into the Order. In the Kathavatthu (157-8) the question whether a layman can become an arahant is discussed. The point maintained in it is that what matters is not the external characteristics of a recluse or a layman, and that anybody who is free from the mental fetters and lives a life of complete renunciation could attain arahantship. King Milinda, too, maintains this view and quotes the following words of the Buddha: "I would magnify, o brethren, the supreme attainment either in a layman or in a recluse. Whether he be a layman, o brethren, or a recluse, the man who has reached the supreme attainment shall overcome all the difficulties inherent therein, shall win his way even to the excellent condition of arahantship" (Man. trsl., SBE. vol.36, p.56), but so far this statement has not been traced in the Tipitaka. In the Milindapaсha (ibid. p.57) again, a question is posed as to why a person should enter the Order if laymen, too, could attain arahantship. In reply it is shown that facilities and opportunities for cultivating the mind are greater if one enters the Order, since monks are not bound up with duties of laymen such as earning to maintain oneself, wife and children and looking after the needs of relatives. In the Subha Sutra (M.II.197) the Buddha says that a person, whether he be a layman or a recluse, who leads a virtuous life, ever striving to cleanse the mind of impurities, would progress in the path to liberation.
> 
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal.../ay/arahat.htm
> 
> В Тхераваде представление о возможности мирянину стать арахантом является каноническим.


Т.е. мои предположения:




> У меня впечатление, что Вы тред не читали.





> Если Вы не учтёте и подробно не откомментируете всё сказанное, будет ясно, что Ваша цель - озвучивать здесь тибетские воззрения, не читая сообщения оппонентов.


Подтвердились и подтверждаются. Т.е. демонстрируется беспринципная наглость и хамство.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Подтвердились и подтверждаются. Т.е. демонстрируется беспринципная наглость и хамство.


Да ну где же хамство?! Вы разве не в курсе? 

Смотрите, что писал Топпер: "Я на тему достижения Архатства мирянами специально общался со своим другом Буддхамкаро Бхиккху (Таиланд). Он подчеркнул, сто миряне могут достичь Архатства, но после этого они *должны* принять монашеские обеты. В противном случае, они умрут. Так как мирская жизнь не совместима с достижением Ниббаны. И это действительно так."

http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-1028.html

Это что по вашему? Не представление одной из школ? Так что Тиоп приготовьтесь побрить голову, иначе помрете.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

Не говорите ерунду, я привёл подробное исследование о достигших освобождения мирянах.  Т.е. миряне достигают освобождения будучи мирянами.
 Смерть Араханта это Париниббана.

Никаких источников этого поверья в Каноне нет. А то, что Вы основываетесь на недостоверных данных говорит не в Вашу пользу, это опять же пример хамского поведения, такое безапелляционное заявление в свете приведённого мной.

Жду подробного аргументированного ответа.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Жду подробного аргументированного ответа.


Я вам отвечу словами Топпера, потому, что я сам не специалист по Канону.

Топпер:

"Я на тему достижения Архатства мирянами специально общался со своим другом Буддхамкаро Бхиккху (Таиланд). Он подчеркнул, сто миряне могут достичь Архатства, но после этого они должны принять монашеские обеты. В противном случае, они умрут. Так как мирская жизнь не совместима с достижением Ниббаны. И это действительно так... Благословенный не зря настаивал на принятии монашеских обетов его последователями. Без оных, практика рисковала превратиться в пустую говорильню, как это иногда можно видеть сегодня."

"Для меня слова Буддийского Учителя, окончившего Высший Буддийский Университет, достаточный аргумент. Так написано в Трипитаке... Если хотите, могу переспросить. Да и если раскинуть умом, станет ясно, что человек достигший архатства, не сможет добывать хлеб насущный мирскими работами связанными с прямой или косвенной эксплуатацией других людей, а это почти все работы, т.к. все они связаны с в конечном итоге с товарно-денежными отношениями."

Источник: http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-1028.html

----------


## warpig

Дима, все говорят за свою традицию, это подразумевается и правилами форума, в том числе. Кто утверждал, да еще и навязывал  (в этом треде), что только монах может стать архатом?

Интересный способ ведения дискуссии - приписать собеседнику абсурдное утверждение, а потом дивиться его тупости. 

Попробуем в четвертый раз, к теме:
1) Саммадитхи - правильное понимание, включающее в себя и интеллектуальное, никто не отвергал. См., например, сюда: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=9218&page=12
2) Випассана - видение так как есть, есть приложение Дхаммы к своему опыту
3) Пока 1) не будет на опыте 2) открыто для себя, Освобождения не достигнуто. В этой точке - они сливаются

Мое мнение, что Правильное Понимание, включает себя и понимание пункта 3  :Wink:  - оно вообще по определению рекурсивно и поэтому оттачивается с опытом, итеративно. 

Теперь о необходимости 2)
Вот дост. Рахула по мнению Huandi, ясно и четко описал суть учения тхеравады. Я тоже считаю одной из самых лучших книг для ознакомления с буддизмом.

Точку зрения Huandi , мне кажется в том, что если понял (убежден аргументацией и понимаешь ее) - то свободен.
Раз все ясно и четко у дост. Рахулы и Huandi все понял, то освободился ли Huandi, и если нет - то почему?

----------


## Tiop

Слова всемирно известного доктора Гунапалы Малаласекары, которые я привёл, несомненно, не менее весомый аргумент.

Тем более Ваш тезис: "Освобождения может достигнуть только монах" мною и Вами самим опровергнут.

http://repository0.tripod.com/malalasekara.html

Я жду подробного ответа на приведённые Вам не только мной аргументы по теме.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Слова всемирно известного доктора Гунапалы Малаласекары, которые я привёл, несомненно, не менее весомый аргумент.
> 
> Тем более Ваш тезис: "Освобождения может достигнуть только монах" мною и Вами самим опровергнут.
> 
> Я жду подробного ответа на приведённые Вам не только мной аргументы по теме.


Попробуем с третьего захода. Читайте медленно, обращая особое внимание на выделенное. Итак, еще раз слова Топпера:

"Я на тему достижения Архатства мирянами специально общался со своим другом Буддхамкаро Бхиккху (Таиланд). Он подчеркнул, сто миряне могут достичь Архатства, но после этого они должны принять монашеские обеты. В противном случае, они умрут. Так как мирская жизнь не совместима с достижением Ниббаны. И это действительно так... Благословенный не зря настаивал на принятии монашеских обетов его последователями. Без оных, практика рисковала превратиться в пустую говорильню, как это иногда можно видеть сегодня."

"Для меня слова Буддийского Учителя, окончившего Высший Буддийский Университет, достаточный аргумент. Так написано в Трипитаке... Если хотите, могу переспросить. Да и если раскинуть умом, станет ясно, что человек достигший архатства, не сможет добывать хлеб насущный мирскими работами связанными с прямой или косвенной эксплуатацией других людей, а это почти все работы, т.к. все они связаны с в конечном итоге с товарно-денежными отношениями."

Это *не мой тезис*. Это одно из представлений школы Тхеравада, если верить словам Топпера. 

Тиоп, моя задача - это не опровержение тезисов. Я хочу, чтобы вы 1) *поняли*, что понимается под воззрением, и что 2) у разных школ разные воззрения на основу, путь и плод.

----------


## PampKin Head

О монашестве...

После основания Сангхи изначально обетов *вообще не было*. Все сводилось к объяснения Дхаммы, принятию Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях и благопожелания успехов в практике со словами "ступай и веди нравственную жизнь". От мирянина бхикшу отличался тем, что не участвовал в жизни социума, жил подаянием и практиковал в силу своих способностей.

Обеты же появились много позже. Причем не все скопом, а один за другим.

Посему когда говорят о мирянах, достигших Освобождения, нужно иметь в виду следующее:
- их очень мало (сравните с количеством Архатов не-мирян);
- они далеко не те миряне, которые нынче (есть такие миряне, у которых свободного времени больше, чем у основной массы монахов).

Замечательно, что десяток мирян за всю историю со времен Будды достиглаи Архатства. Это, конечно же, вселяет уверенность, что со всеми нами  - мирянами, такое случится. Ведь все дороги открыты! Стоит нам взять в руки шест, потренироваться - и вот мы прыгаем вверх, как Бубка (он же тоже россиянин и имеет две ноги)... Стоит нам выйти на ринг, и вот мы уже бъемся, как братья Кличко (они же тоже говорят по-русски, и у них две руки)... А уж в бассейн лучше не заходить... Ведь есть такая куча чемпионов мира по плаванию, мирян! а мы то такие же!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Ассаджи, это не мои тезисы и замшелые представления. Я не навязываю никому собственные представления. Но мне не понятно, зачем отрицать вполне очевидные вещи, а именно, что в каждой школе существуют определенные воззрения на основу, путь и плод и что эти воззрения отличаются.

Повторюсь, моя задача - это не опровержение или доказательство чьих-то тезисов. Я хочу, чтобы а) поняли, что понимается под воззрением, и б) признали, что буддийские школы имеют разные воззрения на основу, путь и плод. Ничего больше.

----------


## Huandi

> Точку зрения Huandi , мне кажется в том, что если понял (убежден аргументацией и понимаешь ее) - то свободен.
> Раз все ясно и четко у дост. Рахулы и Huandi все понял, то освободился ли Huandi, и если нет - то почему?


Хороший вопрос! Значит, пока еще не все понял  :Wink: .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, все говорят за свою традицию, это подразумевается и правилами форума, в том числе. Кто утверждал, да еще и навязывал  (в этом треде), что только монах может стать архатом?


Я привел этот пример только для того, чтобы показать, что существуют различные представления/воззрения о способах достижения Ниббаны даже внутри самой Тхеравады.




> Попробуем в четвертый раз, к теме:
> 1) Саммадитхи - правильное понимание, включающее в себя и интеллектуальное, никто не отвергал. См., например, сюда: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=9218&page=12


Warpig, я с Вами согласен. Тоже самое я пытался объяснить некоторым апологетам "йонисо манасикары", но они были несогласные.




> 2) Випассана - видение так как есть, есть приложение Дхаммы к своему опыту


Снова согласен.




> 3) Пока 1) не будет на опыте 2) открыто для себя, Освобождения не достигнуто. В этой точке - они сливаются


Вы это попытайтесь объяснить Тиопу. Может, у Вас получится.




> Вот дост. Рахула по мнению Huandi, ясно и четко описал суть учения тхеравады. Я тоже считаю одной из самых лучших книг для ознакомления с буддизмом.


Прекрасно, я тоже так считаю. А Тиоп считает, что Рахула глубоко ошибался и водил американскую общественность за нос, выдавая собственные измышления за истину. Кому верить!?  :Big Grin:

----------


## warpig

> Кому верить!?


С большим удовольствием  :Smilie:  :

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....065.than.html



> Don't go by reports, by legends, by traditions, by scripture, by logical conjecture, by inference, by analogies, by agreement through pondering views, by probability, or by the thought, 'This contemplative is our teacher.' *When you know for yourselves that*, 'These qualities are unskillful; these qualities are blameworthy; these qualities are criticized by the wise; these qualities, when adopted & carried out, lead to harm & to suffering' — then you should abandon them...
> 
> "*When you know for yourselves that*, 'These qualities are skillful; these qualities are blameless; these qualities are praised by the wise; these qualities, when adopted & carried out, lead to welfare & to happiness' — then you should enter & remain in them."


Увы, теперь, видимо уже всегда необходимый disclaimer:
Данное цитата не есть призыв, "сутры в топку"  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....065.than.html
> 
> 
> Увы, теперь, видимо уже всегда необходимый disclaimer:
> Данное цитата не есть призыв, "сутры в топку"


О!

"idea fit for attention"

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, это не мои тезисы и замшелые представления. Я не навязываю никому собственные представления. Но мне не понятно, зачем отрицать вполне очевидные вещи, а именно, что в каждой школе существуют определенные воззрения на основу, путь и плод и что эти воззрения отличаются.


В Тхераваде нет "воззрений" на "основу".

----------


## Ассаджи

> "Я на тему достижения Архатства мирянами специально общался со своим другом Буддхамкаро Бхиккху (Таиланд). Он подчеркнул, сто миряне могут достичь Архатства, но после этого они должны принять монашеские обеты. В противном случае, они умрут. Так как мирская жизнь не совместима с достижением Ниббаны. И это действительно так... Благословенный не зря настаивал на принятии монашеских обетов его последователями. Без оных, практика рисковала превратиться в пустую говорильню, как это иногда можно видеть сегодня."
> 
> "Для меня слова Буддийского Учителя, окончившего Высший Буддийский Университет, достаточный аргумент. Так написано в Трипитаке... Если хотите, могу переспросить. Да и если раскинуть умом, станет ясно, что человек достигший архатства, не сможет добывать хлеб насущный мирскими работами связанными с прямой или косвенной эксплуатацией других людей, а это почти все работы, т.к. все они связаны с в конечном итоге с товарно-денежными отношениями."


Может, в Трипитаке так написано, но в Типитаке такого нет.
Впервые такое утверждение появляется в "Вопросах Милинды".

Но если бы дело обстояло так, то Паччека-Будды умирали бы сразу после Пробуждения. 

Более подробное обсуждение этого вопроса:

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=34131
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=21324

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я привел этот пример только для того, чтобы показать, что существуют различные представления/воззрения о способах достижения Ниббаны даже внутри самой Тхеравады.
> 
> Прекрасно, я тоже так считаю. А Тиоп считает, что Рахула глубоко ошибался и водил американскую общественность за нос, выдавая собственные измышления за истину. Кому верить!?


Тхеравада бывает разная - шри-ланкийская, тайская, бирманская, малайзийская, английская, немецкая, и т.д. и т.п.

Кроме того, с ходом времени теоретические и методологические представления постепенно эволюционировали. Соответственно, люди, опирающиеся на источники разных временных периодов, могут иметь разные представления.

----------


## Huandi

> Впервые такое утверждение появляется в "Вопросах Милинды".


А что, в Тхераваде уже этот текст не признается? Вы ведь отличаете буддологические мнения о раннем буддизме от воззрения Тхеравады?

----------


## Tiop

> 1) Саммадитхи - правильное понимание, включающее в себя и интеллектуальное, никто не отвергал. См., например, сюда: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=9218&page=12


Извините, warpig, но в этой сутте говорится о применении основательного внимания (йонисо манасикара) к Четырем Истинам (Действительностям).




> Вы это попытайтесь объяснить Тиопу. Может, у Вас получится.


Вы как раз говорите, что это не часть правильного понимания (и в таком виде, видимо, это что-то близкое Вашим "воззрениям")

Не знаю, что с Вашей способностью делать выводы, но прочитайте ещё раз, учитывая, что Ваш тезис "мирянин не может достичь освобождения".
:



> Он подчеркнул, сто миряне могут достичь Архатства, *но после этого*


Впечатление, что не понимаете, что цитируете.

Итак:



> Ваш тезис: "Освобождения может достигнуть только монах" мною и Вами самим опровергнут.


А поверья это не серьезно.




> что Рахула глубоко ошибался и водил американскую общественность за нос, выдавая собственные измышления за истину


Не придумывайте.

Вы поставили "спасибо" под приводившейся мной, в числе прочих, цитатой из Калама-сутты, где Будда говорит не верить\полагаться ни в какие умозрительные теории, рассуждения, слова писания, авторитетов и и т.д. и т.п.  :Smilie: 




> Замечательно, что десяток мирян за всю историю со времен Будды достиглаи Архатства.


PampKin тоже любит пофантазировать  :Smilie:  

Я привёл ссылку на такие случаи во время Будды.

Надо сказать ещё, Будда называл среди учащих Дхамме мирян Читту выдающимся: http://www.palikanon.com/english/pali_names/c/citta.htm

----------


## Huandi

Про архатов вот какая на деле логика - у архата ведь нет цели жить для себя, так как жажда прекращена, а бытие мучительно. То есть, самому архату побыстрее бы в паринирвану.  А живут архаты только с целью поддержать Сангху и Дхарму. В традиционном буддизме Дхарме могут учить только монахи, и видимо была необходимость отвергать возможность существования живущих архатов-мирян, так как это могло бы привести к различным ложным школам в народе, и даже лже-учителям, объявляющих себя архатами.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Извините, warpig, но в этой сутте говорится о применении основательного внимания (йонисо манасикара) к Четырем Истинам


Не понятно, как вы можете приложить внимание к тому, о чем никогда не слышали и не имеете никакого предварительного представления? 




> Вы как раз говорите, что это не часть правильного понимания


И снова вы мне приписываете то, чего я не утверждал. Разумеется, правильное понимание, если оно стало опытом, перестает быть концепцией. Если я вам сообщу, что у кенгуру есть хвост, вы вправе мне не верить. Чтобы удостовериться в этом, вам необходимо отправиться в Австралию или зоопарк, чтобы убедиться в этом самому. 




> Не знаю, что с Вашей способностью делать выводы, но прочитайте ещё раз, учитывая, что Ваш тезис "мирянин не может достичь освобождения".


Еще раз повторю - это не мой тезис.




> Вы поставили "спасибо" под приводившейся мной, в числе прочих, цитатой из Калама-сутты, где Будда говорит не верить ни в какие умозрительные теории, рассуждения, слова писания, авторитетов.


Я согласен с Буддой на все сто! Но до вас не доходит, что прежде чем что-то проверить это необходимо сформулировать. Вы не можете проверить нечто, что не сформулировано. Understand?

----------


## Tiop

> Еще раз повторю - это не мой тезис.


Вы лжёте, Вы сказали:




> Я имею ввиду их утверждение о том, что только монах способен достичь Ниббаны.





> Не понятно, как вы можете приложить внимание к тому, о чем никогда не слышали и не имеете никакого предварительного представления?


"Не понятно" это уже лучше, это может перерасти в желание понять.




> И снова вы мне приписываете то, чего я не утверждал. Разумеется, правильное понимание, если оно стало опытом, перестает быть концепцией. Если я вам сообщу, что у кенгуру есть хвост, вы вправе мне не верить. Чтобы удостовериться в этом, вам необходимо отправиться в Австралию или зоопарк, чтобы убедиться в этом самому.


Извините, но такая демагогия совершенно неприемлема. Не понять сказанного мной просто нельзя. Вы утверждаете даже в этом отрывке, что словесные формулы есть правильное понимание.




> Я согласен с Буддой на все сто! Но до вас не доходит, что прежде чем что-то проверить это необходимо сформулировать. Вы не можете проверить нечто, что не сформулировано. Understand?


Будда проверил - "мне неслыханных прежде вещей знание открылось, видение открылось..." - и призывает последовать его примеру. Будда не формулировал гипотез - "а проверю ка я не так ли обстоят дела", он исследовал то, что есть, с целью освобождения от страдания.

Имхо, пора перестать применять схему про путь, плод и т.д. к Тхераваде, а исследовать, как и что в ней действительно считается.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin тоже любит пофантазировать  
> 
> Я привёл ссылку на такие случаи во время Будды.


Пофантазировать в чем?

про ссылки и их анализ




> Вы поставили "спасибо" под приводившейся мной, в числе прочих, цитатой из Калама-сутты, где Будда говорит не верить\полагаться ни в какие умозрительные теории, рассуждения, слова писания, авторитетов и и т.д. и т.п.


Почему же Диме не надо полагаться на приведенные им ссылки, а мне надо принимать приведенные вами ссылки, как цитатник Мао? )

----------


## PampKin Head

Пример применения логики в практике саммадитхи

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm



> (2) И далее, точно так же, как монах наблюдал бы труп, брошенный на кладбище, поедаемый вороньем, ястребами, грифами, псами, шакалами либо различными видами червей, *он так же рассматривает собственное тело*: "Это тело такое же: такова его природа, таково его будущее, такова его неизбежная судьба".
> 
> Таким образом он отслеживает тело в теле...
> 
> (3) И далее, точно так же, как монах наблюдал бы труп, брошенный на кладбище и ставший скелетом с остатками плоти и крови на костях, соединяемых сухожилиями...
> 
> (4) И далее, точно так же, как монах наблюдал бы труп, брошенный на кладбище и ставший скелетом со следами крови без плоти на костях, соединяемых сухожилиями...
> 
> (5) И далее, точно так же, как монах наблюдал бы труп, брошенный на кладбище и ставший скелетом без плоти и крови на костях, соединяемых сухожилиями...
> ...


Наблюдая чужое тело, делается правильный вывод о своем...  

Налицо правильное умозаключение, опирающееся на опыт непосредственного восприятия органами чувств: "Это тело такое же: такова его природа, таково его будущее, такова его неизбежная судьба"

Имхо, аналогичный способ применим для развития видения страдания момента смерти, рождения, старости (не будете же вы ждать старости, чтобы соммадитхить страдание старости, "которое должно быть постигнуто"), болезни.

Для саммадитхи пяти групп привязанности (упадана кхандха) применяют *другой* метод непосредственного восприятия - випассану.

P.S. Конечно же... "Будда говорит не верить\полагаться ни в какие умозрительные теории, рассуждения, слова писания, авторитетов и и т.д. и т.п." (c)

----------


## sergey

Не смог ответить на заданные мне До1 вопросы и на его ответы на мой вопрос раньше, т.к. позавчера на работе было не до этого, а дома с позавчерашнего вечера и до сегодняшнего утра не  было электричества. Теперь постепенно отвечу.




> сущностное объяснение процесса ..в контексте дзогчен: 
> http://uzh.vee.ru/blazing-splendor/1...g-Splendor.htm
> (кодировка Unicode UTF-8)


Ужж, спасибо, очень к месту. Этот тред вообще был про випассану в буддизме, еще и Yeshe справшивала об этом и Zom спрашивал об аналоге випассаны в Ваджраяне.

----------


## PampKin Head

Хотя есть еще один вариант для созерцания рождения, болезней старости и смерти:
- обретя плод отшельничества - вспоминания прошлых жизней - практик делает *перепросмотр* (с) ДХ своих прошлых жизней! ))))




> Кроме того, с ходом времени *теоретические и методологические представления* постепенно эволюционировали. Соответственно, люди, опирающиеся на источники разных временных периодов, могут иметь разные представления.


Ой, что это? Это же все вторично истинной практике саммадитхи.

----------


## sergey

На сообщение _332_





> В процитированном отрывке sensuality это "Кама". Так говорится ведь, что нужно познать само явление (Sensuality should be known). Что нужно познать различия. Что нужно познать, как оно возникает, познать какие плоды (результаты) оно приносит и т.д.





> Тоесть пережить все эти старость, болезнь и смерть?


В цититируемом говорится не о смерти и т.д., а о страсти (кама). Говорится совершенно прямо, что ее нужно познать, причем я привел слово из оригинала с переводом
Kaamaa bhikkhave *veditabbaa*, kaamaana.m nidaanasambhavo veditabbo, ...

veditabba - pt.p. of should be known - должно быть познано
vediyati - vid + i + ya - to be felt or experienced - от пассивной формы *чувствовать или испытывать на опыте*.

И вы при этом отрицаете, что здесь наблюдается само качество, само явление страсти и утверждаете, что наблюдается какая-то матрика.

Теперь вы приводите примеры




> Вернёмся к Сатипаттхана сутте.
> Например "And what is right speech? Abstaining from lying, from divisive speech, from abusive speech, & from idle chatter: This is called right speech."
> На чем именно в своём опыте, на каком феномене концентрируется монах когда рассматривает этот элемент?
> Должен ли монах что-то правильно сказать и в этот момент обнаружить у себя правильную речь? Думаю нет. Монах просто припоминает элементы Дхармы. Поэтому я считаю, что это не элементы опыта, а элементы Дхармы.
> Когда монах рассматривает килесы - должен ли он обнаружить у себя тут же каждую из килес? А если их нету - то породить их? Очевидно - нет. Таким образом, это не элементы опыта, не феномены, а элементы учения, матрики.


Подождите, при чем здесь правильная речь? Я же задал конкретный вопрос. Но давайте разберем. Во-первых, вы немного ошиблись, в Сатипаттхана сутте слов про правильную речь нет, они есть в Махасатипаттхана сутте. Во-вторых, вы выбрали конечно специфический отрывок, самый последний - распознавание четырех благородных истин, познание которых и делает подвизающегося архатом. Но при этом пропустили все предыдущее, где вполне ясно говорится, что наблюдаются сами явления, а не какие-то матрики.

Например:



> "(1) когда монах испытывает чувство счастья,
> он распознает: "Испытываю приятное чувство";
> (2) когда испытывает чувство страдания,
> он распознает: "Испытываю мучительное чувство";
> (3) когда испытывает чувство ни счастья, ни страдания,
> он распознает: "Испытываю ни приятное, ни мучительное чувство";
> (4) когда испытывает плотское чувство счастья,
> он распознает: "Испытываю приятное плотское чувство";
> (5) когда испытывает не-плотское чувство счастья,
> ...


В последних строчках (я их выделил курсивом) как раз есть и отслеживание причинно следственных связей, о которых писал Ассаджи.




> Когда монах рассматривает килесы - должен ли он обнаружить у себя тут же каждую из килес? А если их нету - то породить их? Очевидно - нет.


В отношении килес. Я не нашел употребления этого термина в Сатипаттхана сутте, но если например говорить о препятствиях (ниварана), то сказано вполне ясно:



> монах, когда в нем присутствует чувственное желание,
> распознает, что в нем есть чувственное желание,
> либо, когда в нем отсутствует чувственное желание,
> он распознает, что в нем нет чувственного желания.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> Когда в нем присутствует недоброжелательность, он распознает, что в нем есть недоброжелательность,
> либо, когда в нем отсутствует недоброжелательность, он распознает, что в нем нет недоброжелательности.


Вот и ответ на ваш вопрос.




> Как иначе можно познать напрямую старость, болезнь и смерть как не пережить их?


Это называется йога. Из сутры о плодах отшельничества (аналогичные места есть и в других суттах)
"95. Так с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – направляет и обращает мысль к знанию, о том, как существа оставляют свою жизнь и вновь рождаются. Очищенным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, *он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются*, он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям, становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными: ..."
В Ваджраяне, кстати говоря, если не ошибаюсь, есть практика умирания, как-то так называется.

К слову, согласно традиционному толкованию, созерцание "внешних качеств", например



> Таким образом он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внутренне,
> либо он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума внешне,


это - созерцание качеств других живых существ, в том числе чувств, мыслей, умственных качеств.

Что касается правильной речи, в Махасатипаттхана сутте ее объяснение включено в разъяснение четвертой благородной истины. Что она (четвертая благородная истина) постигается непосредственно, также описано в сутре о плодах отшельничества
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn02.htm
(разделы 97 и 98) Это как раз последнее постижение, результат которого - освобождение: "У него, знающего так, видящего так, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства чувственности, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства повторного существования, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства невежества. В освобожденном возникает знание, что он освобожден. Он постигает: "Уничтожено вторичное рождение, исполнен обет целомудрия, сделано то, что надлежит сделать, нет ничего вслед за этим состоянием"." (пер. Сыркина)

----------


## Huandi

> В цититируемом говорится не о смерти и т.д., а о страсти (кама). Говорится совершенно прямо, что ее нужно познать


Речь шла о том, что если отрицается познание интеллектом, в замен утверждается познание опытное, то следовательно и болезнь и старость нужно переживать только на самом себе, то есть болеть и умирать, тем самым их "познавая". А чтобы познать кама, надо заниматься любовью и т.д. Так как знание интеллектуальное (в уме) о них вами отрицается. Вот налюбился как следует - значит все познал на своем опыте. Такой вывод из ваших слова.




> Очищенным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются, он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям, становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными


Это непосредственное знание Архата или другого арья. А до этого он никак не знал о болезни и смерти, а просто "медитировал" ни о чем думая, например отслеживал дыхание, это Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## sergey

Повторяю для Хуанди:
>>>Как иначе можно познать напрямую старость, болезнь и смерть как не пережить их?
>>>Это называется йога.

>>>А чтобы познать кама, надо заниматься любовью и т.д. 
Зачем писать глупости? Прочитали бы обсуждаемую сутру, прежде, чем отвечать. Кроме того, здесь так же применим предыдущий ответ: >>>Это называется йога.

В общем, я не вижу никакой необходимости препираться с вами, Хуанди, о тхераваде до бесконечности и поэтому отвечу До1 его вопрос и вслед за warpig так же покину эту тему.

----------


## Huandi

> В общем, я не вижу никакой необходимости препираться с вами, Хуанди


Я не "припираюсь", а лишь пытаюсь выяснить мнения о важных вопросах. Поэтому приходится указывать на некоторые нелогичности. 

Что является объектом предварительного сосредоточения для достижения йогического знания о дукха? Я писал, что согласно как минимум более поздним текстам, это есть интеллектуальное знание об этом. Ведь чтобы познать некий объект йогически, на него надо направить внимание. Как это рассматривается в тхераваде я не знаю, но из Ваших слов следует, что никакого предварительного знания об объекте не требуется. То есть, сидишь себе отслеживаешь дыхание, и тут откуда не возьмись знание о дукха.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что является объектом предварительного сосредоточения для достижения йогического знания о дукха? Я писал, что согласно как минимум более поздним текстам, это есть интеллектуальное знание об этом. Ведь чтобы познать некий объект йогически, на него надо направить внимание. Как это рассматривается в тхераваде я не знаю, но из Ваших слов следует, что никакого предварительного знания об объекте не требуется. То есть, сидишь себе отслеживаешь дыхание, и тут откуда не возьмись знание о дукха.


Либо http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=408

Либо, обретя память о предыдущих воплощениях, созерцать воспоминания о собственных рождениях, болезнях, старостях и смертях.

----------


## Ersh

Пока Сансара не достала до печени, а Истина о страдании остается только вычитанной из книг, "воззрение" будет всего лишь умозрительным. а сострадание - декларативным.
Я тоже ухожу из темы.

----------


## Huandi

> Либо, обретя память о предыдущих воплощениях, созерцать воспоминания о собственных рождениях, болезнях, старостях и смертях.


Что-то мне кажется, что на момент, когда о своих прошлых жизнях будет прямое знание, это уже будет не так актуально - использовать это знание для развития знания 1-й Благородной Истины.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что-то мне кажется, что на момент, когда о своих прошлых жизнях будет прямое знание, это уже будет не так актуально - использовать это знание для развития знания 1-й Благородной Истины.


Вполне. Знание прошлых жизней - побочный эффект практики шамадхи. После этого много чего еще нужно.

----------


## Huandi

> Вполне. Знание прошлых жизней - результат шамадхи. После этого много чего еще нужно.


Если сами тхеравадины признают, что для узнавания 1-ой Благородной Истины они должны предварительно обязательно развить йогическое знание своих прошлых жизней, так как только на собственном опыте могут нечто познать, а интеллектуальное знание им заказано, то я буду радоваться три дня, как минимум. За такое продвинутое учение.

----------


## Huandi

> Вполне. Знание прошлых жизней - побочный эффект практики шамадхи. После этого много чего еще нужно.


Шамадхи на любом другом предмете?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если сами тхеравадины признают, что для узнавания 1-ой Благородной Истины они должны предварительно обязательно развить йогическое знание своих прошлых жизней, так как только на собственном опыте могут нечто познать, а интеллектуальное знание им заказано, то я буду радоваться три дня, как минимум. За такое продвинутое учение.


Но процесс, описанный в Сатипатхане сутре не есть только интеллектуальный, или только йогический. Это симбиоз: сначало непосредственное восприятие с опорой на процессы, связанные с другим телом. Потом - непосредственный вывод о тождественности этого тому, что произойдет уже с собственным телом.

Итого: йогическо-интеллектуальное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Шамадхи на любом другом предмете?


Хоть на касинах, хоть анапанна-сати. В Вишудхимагге описаны подходящие объекты для шамадхи.

----------


## Huandi

> сначало непосредственное восприятие с опорой на процессы, связанные с другим телом. Потом - непосредственный вывод о тождественности этого тому, что произойдет уже с собственным телом.


Это все выводное, "интеллектуальное" - никто не знает "других" непосрдественно (кроме Будды) . Йогическое может развиться при сосредоточении на этом. Никакого симбиоза.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это все выводное, "интеллектуальное" - никто не знает "других" непосрдественно (кроме Будды) . Йогическое может развиться при сосредоточении на этом. Никакого симбиоза.


Почему же? Есть же непосредственное восприятие зрением разлагающегося трупа.

----------


## Huandi

> Хоть на касинах, хоть анапанна-сати. В Вишудхимагге описаны подходящие объекты для шамадхи.


У Винитадевы сказано, что Будда йогически познаёт только то, на что направит свое внимание. И йогическое знание вообще описывается, как результат концентрации на конкретном объекте. Ни на чем попало, а именно на познаваемом объекте.

----------


## Huandi

> Есть же непосредственное восприятие зрением разлагающегося трупа.


Оно же не йогическое. А то, что это процесс всеобщий, ему следуют все существа и т.д., да и то, что это вообще есть страдание (труп то не страдает, кстати) - это все знание интеллектуальное, лишь подкрепляемое увиденным.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У Винитадевы сказано, что Будда йогически познаёт только то, на что направит свое внимание. И йогическое знание вообще описывается, как результат концентрации на конкретном объекте. Ни на чем попало, а именно на познаваемом объекте.


Т.е. разлагающийся труп, познаваемый зрением - невоспринимаем?




> Оно же не йогическое. А то, что это процесс всеобщий, ему следуют все существа и т.д., да и то, что это вообще есть страдание (труп то не страдает, кстати) - это все знание интеллектуальное, лишь подкрепляемое увиденным.


А нет никакого йогического. Йогическое отличается от нейогического только объектом. Если мы отслеживаем чувства, то это будет ведана випассана. Но это могут делать и все существа (мы, кстати, ими и являемся)... 

Страдание будет в данном случаем привязанность к собственному телу.  Чтобы ее отсечь и служит данный метод.

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. разлагающийся труп, познаваемый зрением - невоспринимаем?


Труп сам-по-себе не дукха, а испорченное мясо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Труп сам-по-себе не дукха, а испорченное мясо.


Страдание будет в данном случаем привязанность к собственному телу. Чтобы ее отсечь и служит данный метод.

----------


## Huandi

> Страдание будет в данном случаем привязанность к собственному телу. Чтобы ее отсечь и служит данный метод.


Есть созерцание своего трупа, когда свое тело постепенно представляют, как именно труп, а затем "растворяют". Но результат, во-первых, именно знание (и это главное), а во-вторых все равно предваряется знанием интеллектуальным, и помимо него никак не происходит.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть созерцание своего трупа, когда свое тело постепенно представляют, как именно труп, а затем "растворяют". Но результат, во-первых, именно знание (и это главное), а во-вторых все равно предваряется знанием интеллектуальным, и помимо него никак не происходит.


Созерцание визуализаций не является созерцанием того, что есть на самом деле. Это воображаемые объекты ума.

Эдак можно созерцать, что тело остается молодым и полным сил вечно.

----------


## Huandi

> Созерцание визуализаций не является созерцанием того, что есть на самом деле. Это воображаемые объекты ума.
> 
> Эдак можно созерцать, что тело остается молодым и полным сил вечно.


Именно. Можно даже труп умудриться созерцать, как нечто привлекательное (есть и такие люди, я слышал). Поэтому, чтобы получать нужное знание, и не получать ложное, верное воззрение и является направляющим в практике

----------


## PampKin Head

> Именно. Можно даже труп умудриться созерцать, как нечто привлекательное (есть и такие люди, я слышал). Поэтому, чтобы получать нужное знание, и не получать ложное, верное воззрение и является направляющим в практике


Не. Тут, как я понимаю, происходит следующее: у человека в уме нет концепций того, что его тело - невечно, распадется на элементы. Человек сжился с превычными представлениями о своем теле и привязан к нему. 

Пример из моей жизни: когда я сломал ногу, то попытался встать. И тут же рухнул, потому что нога просто сложилась под углом в 80 градусов. Для меня было шоком именно осознать, что тело не функционирует как обычно...

Вот и здесь. На основании непосредстсвенных данных опыта человек начинает осознавать свое тело, как нечто, 1) состоящее из частей, 2) непостоянное.

Для того, что бы "до печенок" прочувствовать, что такое тело, необходимо увидеть его составные части и пообонять процесс разложения.

----------


## Huandi

> Вот и здесь. На основании непосредстсвенных данных опыта человек начинает осознавать свое тело, как нечто, 1) состоящее из частей, 2) непостоянное.
> 
> Для того, что бы "до печенок" прочувствовать, что такое тело, необходимо увидеть его составные части и пообонять процесс разложения.


Я с этим не спорю. Но говорю, что работа эта все равно интеллектуальная, и определяется предварительной направленностью ума на такую цель. Многие люди видят трупы на работе, и просто привыкают к такому зрелищу. Они не становятся Буддами от самого факта восприятия трупов. Хотя прекрасно могут понимать, что сами точно так же умрут. То есть, помимо факта созерцания трупа, требуется еще соотвествующая направленность ума в нужном направлении. А это и есть воззрение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я с этим не спорю. Но говорю, что работа эта все равно интеллектуальная, и определяется предварительной направленностью ума на такую цель. Многие люди видят трупы на работе, и просто привыкают к такому зрелищу. Они не становятся Буддами от самого факта восприятия трупов. Хотя прекрасно могут понимать, что сами точно так же умрут. То есть, помимо факта созерцания трупа, требуется еще соотвествующая направленность ума в нужном направлении. А это и есть воззрение.


Осознавание непостоянства тела не является непосредственной практикой, приводящей к Пробуждению. Именно поэтому паталогоанатомы не становится Архатами в силу только своей проф. деятельности.

Я созерцание трупа привел как пример типа практики, в котором совмещаются непосредственное восприятие и логическое отождествление с результатами непосредственного восприятия.

Понятно, что для саммадитхи должны быть теоретические и методологические наставления, каким образом и на каких объектах  с помощью саммасамади и др. элементов Пути, ознакамливаться напрямую с 4-мя благородными Истинами. Понятно, что воззрением Тхеравады является то, что изложено как минимум в Дхаммачакапаватане Сутте.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Пока Сансара не достала до печени, а Истина о страдании остается только вычитанной из книг, "воззрение" будет всего лишь умозрительным, а сострадание - декларативным.


Согласен.

При помощи интеллектуального изучения относительных истин развивается праджня (различающая мудрость). А непосредственное видение/восприятие дхарм как они есть - это видья или джняна. Как известно, русское слово знание пришло из санскрита.

"Правильное воззрение" _в контексте пути_ это - система взглядов и относительных истин, которые приводят к Ниббане (плоду практики), это именно представления о том, что вредно и полезно, что способствует освобождению, а что не способствует. Об этом Будда говорит в Саммадиттхи Сутте (Sammaditthi Sutta): http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....009.ntbb.html

Эти представления о плохом и хорошем, вредном и полезном, о карме, причине и следствии формируют кодекс поведения для монахов и мирян. Для того, чтобы проверить на личном опыте, что лишать жизни живое существо - это плохо и не способствует Освобождению, - совершенно *не обязательно* его убивать. 

Правильное воззрение _в контексте плода_, возникающее как результат исследования относительных истин на собственном опыте - это неконцептуальное знание (джняна). Разумеется, коль скоро есть джняна отпадает необходимость в относительных истинах и представлениях о правильном и неправильном.

Поэтому в Sutta-nipāta Будда говорит, что истинное воззрение - это свобода от воззрений и непривязанность к воззрениям.

"Что может обсудить человек, вовлеченный в спор относительно доктрин, с тем, кто не вовлечен? Ведь последний ничего не отстаивает и не утверждает, поскольку он избавился от всех представлений этого мира."

Маха-Вьюха сутта:

"911. Мудрец не подчиняется времени и не входит в число существующих, он – не последователь философских учений и не друг поучениям; проникши в суть мнений, возникших в людской толпе, он равнодушен к учениям, побеждающим других.

912. Мудрый, забывший все цепи этого мира, не участник обычных здесь словопрений, так легко возникающих всегда; успокоенный среди беспокойных, он не хватается за учения, которые принимают другие, – все они безразличны ему.

913. Отбросивши все былые страсти, не принимая и новых, не водимый на своем пути желаниями, не будучи приверженцем философских воззрений, но – мудрым, он ни с чем не связан здесь и не посрамляет себя.

914. Заключившись в себе среди всех учений, что основаны на виденном, или слышанном, или сознанном, – тот Мудрец сбросил с себя прежнее бремя и свободен, не привязанный к учению времени, не умерший, ничего не жаждущий. Вот как учил Благословенный."

Поэтому никакого противоречия и предмета для споров я не вижу.

----------


## Huandi

Сравните переводы - совершенно другой смысл.




> The brahman, evaluating,
> 	isn't involved with conjurings,
> 	doesn't follow views,
> 	isn't tied even to knowledge.8
> 	And on knowing
> 	whatever's conventional, commonplace,
> 	he remains equanimous:
> 		'That's what others hold onto.'
> 
> ...

----------


## Huandi

Еще одна версия перевода.




> 911. A Brahmin, one with right view, or one released knowing is not born out of a definition, They abide with equanimity learning the short comings of the ordinary. 
> 912. The sage without bonds has no disputes among the disputing, 
> Appeased among the unappeased, abides, not seizing, but learning others
> 913. The wise one freed from the net of views has given up earlier desires and does not make new ones, Talking interestedly and assuredly, does not loathe the no-self view. 
> 914. Free of thoughts that arise from the seen, heard and experienced,
> The sage released from the load does not seek suitability or anything else"
> said the Blessed One. http://www.mettanet.org/tipitaka/2Su...a-vagga-e.html


Процитированный русский Димой Чабсунчиным,  и имеющийся тут http://dhamma.ru/canon/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786555 , сделан с перевода 1881 года  http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe10/index.htm.

----------


## Ersh

> При помощи книжной мудрости и интеллекта развивается праджня, то есть знание относительных истин.


Дима, Праджня - это мудрость трансцендентная всем относительным истинам. Развивается на основе сострадания и постижения пустотности всех вещей. Извиняюсь, что нарушил обязательство.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, Праджня - это мудрость трансцендентная всем относительным истинам. Развивается на основе сострадания и постижения пустотности всех вещей. Извиняюсь, что нарушил обязательство.


Может быть, я неточно выразился.

Под праджней обычно понимают различающую мудрость. Шила, самадхи и праджня относится к Пути, то есть то, что развивается и культивируется на основе изучения относительных истин. 

Мудрость трансцендентная всем относительным истинам - это праджняпарамита, то есть мудрость запредельная различающей мудрости (праджни). 

Например, в книге "Чему учил Будда" В. Рахула пишет: 

"Согласно буддизму, есть два качества, которые следует равно развивать человеку, чтобы быть совершенным: сострадание (каруна) с одной стороны, и мудрость (пання) с другой. Сострадание здесь означает любовь, милосердие, доброту, терпимость и подобные благородные качества эмоциональной стороны, качества сердца, тогда как мудрость представляет интеллектуальную сторону, качества ума. Если человек развивает только эмоциональное, пренебрегая интеллектуальным, он может стать добросердечным дураком; тогда как развитие лишь интеллектуальной стороны, пренебрегая эмоциональной, превращает человека в бесчувственный к другим жестокосердный интеллект. Поэтому, чтобы быть совершенным, необходимо в равной степени развивать и то и другое. Такова цель буддийского способа жизни: в нем мудрость и сострадание нераздельно связаны вместе, как мы увидим позднее."

Аджан Сумедхо объясняет так: http://dalma.ru/library/books/cittaviveka/as_sila.html

"... у меня может появиться помысел о том, чтобы ограбить банк — "Мне нужно немного денег, так что пойду-ка я грабить Вестминстерский Государственный банк" — но сати-пання говорит: "Нет, не поступай согласно этому помыслу!" Пання распознает плохой результат, который я создам, послушавшись помысла; она дает понимание, что такая вещь неправильна, что ее не стоит делать."

----------


## Ersh

Не думаю, что для того, чтобы не грабить Вестминстерский банк необходимо изучать буддизм.
Мы говорим о практике буддизма именно как о практике развития парамит.

----------


## sergey

> Разве диттхи-упадана имеет отношение к ряду сутр, где Будда говорит об оставлении всех учений? Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку где диттхи-упадана раскрывается как относящееся и к самма-диттхи (можно и не на сутты, а на комментарии).


>>>Разве диттхи-упадана имеет отношение к ряду сутр, где Будда говорит об оставлении всех учений?
Сутры, которые я имел в виду в первую очередь, это как раз те сутры из Сутта-Нипаты, одну из которых процитировал Дима Чабсунчин:
Чула Вьюха
Маха Вьюха
Пасура сутта
Huandi привел несколько переводов, но вот в переводе Тханиссаро бхиккху все-таки читаем в Махавьюха сутте:
The brahman, evaluating,
	isn't involved with conjurings,
	doesn't follow views,
	isn't tied even to knowledge.8
Диттхи-упадана - это привязанность по отношению к взглядам (каким именно - чуть позже). В этих сутрах описаны люди (различные шраманы и брахманы) азартно спорящие с другими, доказывающие, что только их взгляды верные, а взгляды других неверные. Причем Будды говорит, что мудрый так не поступает. Я думаю, что отношение этих спорщиков к взглядам как раз и описывается понятием  диттхи-упадана - привязанность ко мнениям и взглядам. 

>>>Приведите, пожалуйста, ссылку где диттхи-упадана раскрывается как относящееся и к самма-диттхи (можно и не на сутты, а на комментарии).
>>> А то я думал, что это (диттхи-упадана) относится только к мичча-диттхи.
Здесь я должен согласиться. Действительно, насколько я нашел, в абхидхамме и в комментариях (комментарий, который я нашел, также ссылается на Дхаммасангани из Абхидхаммапитаки) диттхи-упадана объясняется как приверженность ложным взглядам.




> Ведь, диттхи-упадана вырвано из классификации килес по "упадана" - четыре упаданы


Это наверное вы встретили в прочитанной вами статье Фуллера классификацию килес, где была и упадана. А вообще описание привязанности, цепляния (упадана) есть в ряде сутр, где про килесы ничего и не говорится. Упадана - это ведь одно из звеньев (нидан) обусловленного возникновения. Различение четырех видов привязанности есть например в Маха-нидана сутте. Или вот, в сутте об истинных взглядах
Так что ваше обвинение "диттхи-упадана вырвано из классификации килес" необоснованно.




> В таком случае окажется, что самма-диттхи, это целая килеса.


А вот это неправильно, логическая ошибка. Как вы сами написали, к килесам относится *привязанность* к взглядам, а не сами взгляды. Это как есть страсть к видимым формам. Так вот омрачением является страсть, а не формы. так и здесь, омрачение - это привязанность (упадана) к взглядам.

Поэтому и следующие ваши слова:



> "И ещё. Если самма-диттхи - плохо, то приведите ссылку где Будда говорит, что только самма-диттхи сасава оставляется, а самма-диттхи анасава остаётся. "


никак не вытекают из моих слов о диттхи-упадана. Зачем приписывать мне такое: "самма-диттхи - плохо"?

Что касается оставления взглядов, так ведь уже несколько раз поясняли, в том числе и Дима Чабсунчин, что под этим понимается. Если вернуться к Махачаттарисака сутте, приведу еще раз описание "са-асава" истинных взглядов.
""And what is the right view that has fermentations, sides with merit, & results in acquisitions? 'There is what is given, what is offered, what is sacrificed. There are fruits & results of good & bad actions. There is this world & the next world. There is mother & father. There are spontaneously reborn beings; there are priests & contemplatives who, faring rightly & practicing rightly, proclaim this world & the next after having directly known & realized it for themselves.' This is the right view that has fermentations, sides with merit, & results in acquisitions." Попробую перевести, чтобы всем читающим было понятно (естественно, никакого особого качества и точности не обещаю):



> И что такое истинные взгляды с осквернениями (асава), сопряженные с заслугами, приводящие к накоплениям. "Есть то, что дается, предлагается, жертвуется. Есть плоды и результаты плохих и хороших действий. Есть этот мир и иной мир. Есть мать и отец. Есть спонтанно рождающиеся существа. Есть брахманы и шраманы (по английскому тексту: священники и созерцатели ), которые живя истинно и практикуя истинно, провозглашают этот мир и иной, сами познав это непосредственно." Это - истинные взгляды с осквернениями, сопряженные с заслугами и приводящие к накоплениям.


Вы ведь наверное согласитесь, что у многих нет непосредственного знания в отношении "иного мира", спонтанно рождающихся существ (насколько я понимаю, так обычно называют существ дэвалоки, которые рождаются не из лона матери), в отношении результатов действий (мы можем видеть какие-то результаты действий, но ведь говорится, что результаты испытываются и после смерти, в иных жизнях, а этого мы (не знаю, как вы, а я по крайне мере) непосредственно видеть не можем. Т.е. мы видим, что злодей умирает, а испытает ли он результаты своих злодейств после смерти, мы не знаем напрямую). Тогда в отношении этих взглядов мы основываемся на вере, не имея знания и полагаемся на слова других. 
Истинные же взгляды без осквернений (асав), как как их описывает Будда в этой сутте - это мудрость (пання) тех, чей ум свободен от асав, т.е. архатов. Мудрость, т.е. способность самому познавать. Тот, у кого есть такие истинные взгляды, уже не основывается на словах других и на вере, как например об этом говорит Сарипутта о себе.
Вот это я и имел в виду.

Кстати говоря, комментарии о том, чтобы не привязываться даже к чистым состояниям видения, все-таки есть (странно было бы если бы их не было, какое же освобождение с привязанностями?). Например комментарий к известной притче о плоте из Алагадупама сутты, в которой Будда говорит:



> "In the same way, monks, have I shown to you the Teaching's similitude to a raft: as having the purpose of crossing over, not the purpose of being clung to.
>  "You, O monks, who understand the Teaching's similitude to a raft, you should let go even (good) teachings,14 how much more false ones!


Есть другой перевод, Тханиссаро Бхиккху, где дхаммы в этом месте трактуются не как учения, а как качества. Но, в любом случае, здесь приводится традиционный комментарий:



> Comy: "The teachings" (dhammaa) are tranquility (samatha) and insight (vipassanaa). The Blessed One, indeed, enjoins us to abandon desire and attachment (chanda-raaga) concerning tranquility and insight.
> ...
> And in the case of insight, the abandoning was enjoined by him as follows: "*And to that view thus purified and cleansed, you should not be attached, should not be enamored of it, should not treasure it*."
> ...


P.S. К предыдущему сообщению: я написал >>>это называется йога,
не вдаваясь в детали, добавлю, что
- познавать, конечно - это свойство самого ума 
- для того, чтобы познавать непосредственно, конечно не обязательно находиться в состоянии джханы, т.е. есть то, что мы можем познать непосредственно, не находясь в состоянии джханы.

----------


## Huandi

> Тот, у кого есть такие истинные взгляды, уже не основывается на словах других и на вере


Вот например, знание что 2*2=4, оно у Вас основано на чужих словах или на вере, или же требуется некая "йога" чтобы знать это непосредственно? Это я привожу для примера, что возможно верное интеллектуальное знание, которое полезно, к которому нет никакой особенной страсти, и которое не основано на вере и опоре на чужие слова. Хотя для обретения этого знания, слушание учителя и было необходимо.

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, процесс описан Буддой:

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm



> ...
> "Idaṃ dukkhaṃ ariyasaccanti" me bhikkhave pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi сāṇaṃ udapādi paссā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi.
> 
> 
> "*Это благородная истина о страдании*" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.
> 
> Taṃ kho panidaṃ dukkhaṃ ariyasaccaṃ pariссeyyanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi сāṇaṃ udapādi paссā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi.
> 
> 
> ...


Собственно, сначала понимание того, что стоит реализовать. Далее - реализация на практике. Далее, понимание того, что процесс завершен.

----------


## Huandi

> так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.


Это непосрдественное знание и есть само пробуждение. Пробуждение не нечто, о чем открывается знание, а само знание (=сознание).

Ну, и для людей разумных напомню, что любой опыт может быть редуцирован к познавательному потоку.

----------


## Huandi

Специально для чаньцев, кусочек из Ланкаватары (в переводе Yu Kan):




> Помимо этого, Махамати, рассмотрим свойства-признаки тел имени, слова и слога (вьянджана)1, благодаря глубокому постижению коих бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, вникшие в [суть] слова и слога, скорейшим образом обретают совершенное высшее пробуждение и, в силу этого, будут способствовать пробуждению всех непробуждённых существ.  ...

----------


## Tiop

> Аджан Сумедхо объясняет так



Вот как обретается различающая мудрость в Тхераваде:


http://dhamma.ru/lib/let_go.htm

Совсем не спекулятивными теориями, концепциями или логическими рассуждениями.

Нужна практика. Аджан Сумедхо говорит, что познание Истин связано с практикой.

----------


## Huandi

Тиоп, вот вы *прочитали текст* Аджана Сумедхо, определенным образом *поняли* его, и *решили руководствоваться* полученным *знанием*. Понимаете о чем я? Нет?

----------


## Ersh

*От нашего стола - вашему столу...*



> Специально для чаньцев, кусочек из Ланкаватары (в переводе Yu Kan):


Специально для тебя, Игорь -
Суть слова и слога - Пустота!

----------


## Tiop

> описаны люди (различные шраманы и брахманы) азартно спорящие с другими, доказывающие, что только их взгляды верные, а взгляды других неверные. Причем Будды говорит, что мудрый так не поступает.


В первой части Дигха-никаи повторяются такие слова:




> В то время как некоторые почтенные отшельники и брахманы, поедая пищу, поданную верующими, пребывают подобным образом в склонности к пререканиям, – а именно: "Ты не знаешь дхармы и должного поведения, – я знаю дхарму и должное поведение!", "Как ты узнаешь дхарму и должное поведение?", "Ты следуешь ложным путем – я следую истинным путем!", "Я последователен – ты непоследователен!", "Ты сказал в конце то, что следовало сказать вначале, и сказал вначале то, что следовало сказать в конце!", "/Мысль/ у тебя не продумана и превратна!", "Твоя речь опровергнута, ты побежден!", "Оставь эту речь или разъясни, если можешь!" – он избегает подобным образом пререканий. Это и есть часть его нравственности.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пререканий избегает, но вот Дхарму тем, кто ее действительно не знает (идет ложным путем; тем, кто непоследователен) при соответствующих условиях вполне достойно излагает. Примеров тому полны Сутры.

----------

